# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  Danke, do something

## Anti Federalist

Delayed two hours at IAH last week after operations overfilled an A-319 with fuel for a short haul to MSY, thus exceeding MGLW.

Then, they took away my premium seat and bumped me back to the last row, middle seat, without permission or advance notice.

Now, I get to read this:

WTF, Rickshaw Airlines? 


*United Airlines CEO: No Regrets, Cutting Ties with NRA Was Personal*

http://www.breitbart.com/big-governm...-nra-personal/

23 May 20181

United Airlines CEO Oscar Munoz expressed no regrets for cutting ties with the NRA, stressing the decision to do so was “personal,” during the United Continental Holdings Inc.’s annual meeting on Wednesday.

Munoz described the decision as “personal” after a meeting attendee asked why United took a position that ran the risk of alienating every gun owner and/or pro-Second Amendment citizen in America.

Bloomberg reports that Munoz responded by saying, “Sir, it wasn’t political. It was personal with regard to my family at United.”

Munoz explained that one of the individuals killed in the Parkland school shooting was the daughter of a United airlines pilot. He added, “That’s why we made the decision. We aren’t here to make political conversation or strike political debate. We’re here to serve customers.”

He did not explain what the NRA had to do with the Parkland shooting or how cutting ties with that organization provided a service to customers.

On February 24, 2018—just ten days after the Parkland shooting—Breitbart News reported that over a dozen companies caved in the face of anti-NRA protests. United was one of those companies. Others included First National Bank of Omaha, Enterprise Rent-A-Car, Symantec, Metlife, Delta Airlines, Best Western, Hertz, North American Van Lines, Paramount Rx, SimpliSafe, and TrueCar.

----------


## Danke

I might just have to put an NRA sticker on my rollerboard bag.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I might just have to put an NRA sticker on my roller bag.


I have a couple spares, I'll send you one.

I also have an NRA overnight bag.

----------


## shakey1

> United Airlines CEO Oscar Munoz expressed no regrets for cutting ties with the NRA


What purpose could this possibly serve?

----------


## oyarde

My thanks in advance to AF , Great American Patriot for such an outstanding thread title .  Oscar Munoz ? Is he even american ? Also , do not use united unless you have to . Everyone knows that is a $#@!hole airline .

----------


## oyarde

Danke do Something gets five stars .

----------


## Kilrain

> I have a couple spares, I'll send you one.
> 
> I also have an NRA overnight bag.


NRA? I really thought you'd be a GOA guy.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> NRA? I really thought you'd be a GOA guy.


NRA, GOA, JPFO and New Hampshire Firearms Coalition...a member of all four.

----------


## oyarde

> NRA? I really thought you'd be a GOA guy.


Around here most guys belong to them all .

----------


## Kilrain

> NRA, GOA, JPFO and New Hampshire Firearms Coalition...a member of all four.


Why do I feel like cracking a "four wives" joke?

----------


## timosman

He let a personal bias influence a business decision?

----------


## oyarde

> He let a personal bias influence a business decision?


He is not very smart . The NRA did not kill anyone .

----------


## oyarde

Someone one starred this thread . Probably some pimply face , masturbating TSA  employee .......

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Someone one starred this thread . Probably some pimply face , masturbating TSA  employee .......


Could've been that SwordSmyth fella. He can be a nasty little bitch.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Could've been that SwordSmyth fella. He can be a nasty little bitch.


Not me, I would never 1 star AF.

You on the other hand...............

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Not me, I would never 1 star AF.
> *
> You on the other hand*...............


What _about_ me? I've never 1 starred AF. I rarely even bother to rate threads. I believe the only person I've 1 starred is Roy L.

----------


## TheTexan

> Someone one starred this thread . Probably some pimply face , masturbating TSA  employee .......


Wasn't me, I gave it two stars.

----------


## Suzanimal

I 5 starred it. 

Danke should do something.

----------


## oyarde

> I 5 starred it. 
> 
> Danke should do something.


America is never going to be Great Again unless Danke Does Something . Everyone knows that . Five stars is the only acceptable response to that slogan .

----------


## timosman

> I 5 starred it. 
> 
> Danke should do something.

----------


## specsaregood

> Someone one starred this thread . Probably some pimply face , masturbating TSA  employee .......


Here's one for AF.

----------


## Danke

> Here's one for AF.



What is this?

----------


## specsaregood

> What is this?


Its called  youtube video.
btw, we flew last week and they didn't make anybody do the shoeless shuffle, or empty all our $#@! into a dozen bins.   It was damn refreshing, I thought maybe they figured it was ok to stop with the security theatre.  But then on the way back home we had to do all that $#@! again.

----------


## Danke

> Its called  youtube video.
> btw, we flew last week and they didn't make anybody do the shoeless shuffle, or empty all our $#@! into a dozen bins.   It was damn refreshing, I thought maybe they figured it was ok to stop with the security theatre.  But then on the way back home we had to do all that $#@! again.



doesn't show anything for me...

----------


## specsaregood

> doesn't show anything for me...


here ya go:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQJ7E140-SQ

its a new remy tsa video.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> doesn't show anything for me...


It shows for me, I haven't watched it but it looks like it is a video making fun of the TSA.

----------


## Danke

> here ya go:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQJ7E140-SQ
> 
> its a new remy tsa video.


works on my phone but not my laptop...

----------


## Danke

> It shows for me, I haven't watched it but it looks like it is a video making fun of the TSA.



I like security in China, young gals patting me down..I always put my cellphone in my front pocket.

----------


## oyarde

Rumors today were a fight broke out between passengers on an american airlines flight to Miami today. Remember , american airlines is also a $#@!hole company . Probably ran out of beer .

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Here's one for AF.


+rep

Hilarious

----------


## TheTexan

> Here's one for AF.


They could have made a song about the TSA's flawless safety record since its inception but I guess that's not as entertaining of a video

----------


## Anti Federalist

Oliver Klohzoff - LOLOLOLOLOLOL

----------


## AuH20



----------


## oyarde

This thread could also become an excellent place for other members to post the things that Danke has not done , needs to do , self improvements  or general disappointments in all the times Danke has let you down .

----------


## Suzanimal

Danke didn't get engaged. I can't believe he let that (mod edit) get away. 

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...aged-but-close

----------


## Suzanimal

>

----------


## oyarde

> 


Pretty sure Horseplay and shenanigans  are against guidelines .......

----------


## Danke

AF, do something.

----------


## Anti Federalist

So, late yet again.

This time, it was due to an MIA flight attendant.

Pitched a bitch through the website and hunted up what may be Munoz's email.




> Regarding Flight xxxxxxxxxxxxxx.
> 
> This flight was first late due to operations overfilling the air craft with fuel, thus exceeding maximum allowed landing weight at xxx. This required a lengthy delay to set up and pump off required fuel. After finally boarding, I got to the boarding gate only to find my Economy Plus seat xxx had been taken from me, and I was reassigned to the last row middle seat xxx I pay top dollar to fly this route, and have been for years, in order to make it to work on time. This delay caused significant issues, in addition to being uncomfortably seated for no good reason. What system do you have in place that allows for unrequested seat re-assignment without notification or permission?
> 
> Regarding Flight xxxxxxxx.
> 
> Then, to make matters worse, I was delayed again on my return flight to Boston due to operations, a flight attendant that did not arrive for the flight. I changed my connection from flight xxxxxxxx in order to make sure I made it on time, only time find out upon arrival they swapped planes and were using the xxx inbound I just came off of.
> 
> Delays, frustration and headache due to nothing other than United operations.
> ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...aged-but-close


How the $#@! did I miss that?

----------


## Suzanimal

> How the $#@! did I miss that?


I dunno but it was hilarious. I can't even begin to describe the (mod edit).

----------


## oyarde

I was at Papas Grill today and had two draft beers . Looked around for Danke for help paying the tab and he was nowhere to be found , as usual. Very disappointing .  Yesterday I was in a shop on town , some old lady was trying to pawn a necklace for 40 FRN's to pay for a prescription , I just gave her the 40 and told her a story about Danke letting everyone down . It seemed to make her feel better.

----------


## Suzanimal

[IMG]via Imgflip Meme Generator[/IMG]

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I was at Papas Grill today and had two draft beers . Looked around for Danke for help paying the tab and he was nowhere to be found , as usual. Very disappointing .  Yesterday I was in a shop on town , some old lady was trying to pawn a necklace for 40 FRN's to pay for a prescription , I just gave her the 40 and told her a story about Danke letting everyone down . It seemed to make her feel better.


IDK if this public shaming will work on danke. He does not have a lot of shame...

----------


## oyarde

> IDK if this public shaming will work on danke. He does not have a lot of shame...


While true that publicly shaming Danke may not be the most effective tactic due to his blatant , glaring lack of shame , I still do it for my own entertainment . Then I realized how much joy it could bring others . Like that down on her luck lady . When we started I could tell she was depressed , only a few moments later she seemed happy she was not Danke . Every culture has its very own troll under the bridge , here in modern America we are blessed with Danke .

----------


## Suzanimal

Danke? Will this spur you into action?

----------


## oyarde

> Danke? Will this spur you into action?


That should get him . He can cash a check next door , get a burger at ruby tuesday and save all his ones for tips at Showgirl III for midgets and whatnot .

----------


## Danke

HB cut his hair and now works for Spirit Airlines?

*Spirit flight attendant entertains passengers with stand-up comedy during delay*

http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2018/0...ing-delay.html

----------


## Suzanimal

I wonder what Danke would do?





> Belarusian Pilot Crashes and Gets Impaled By Tree, Poses For Pictures And Shouts To Doctors “I am Groot!”
> 
> 
> Getting impaled was one of the most gruesome ways to die during the middle ages. It was especially popular in Central and Eastern Europe. However this time it was not on purpose but it was an pilot crashing and getting impaled by a massive tree branch. One Belarusian pilot, Ivan Krasouski, took impaling to another level entirely when his paratrike crashed into woodland and he found himself the proud owner of what is probably the biggest splinter in the world. Ivan Krasouski enjoys the adrenaline when he flies his paratrike, especially over Belorussian pretty countryside not far from Minsk, but then it happened, a strap snapped and he span out of control reports Mirror.
> ...
> 
> https://www.slavorum.org/belarusian-...rs-i-am-groot/









Something?

----------


## oyarde

Groot is not gonna be as happy when he sees how well that shoulder works when he is 50 .

----------


## Anti Federalist

Ouch! 

Holy $#@!ing $#@! Suz...warn a brother.

----------


## specsaregood

No more stroopwaffles on domestic flights!!!!!  Bastards.
http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2018/0...from-menu.html

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> HB cut his hair and now works for Spirit Airlines?
> 
> *Spirit flight attendant entertains passengers with stand-up comedy during delay*
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2018/0...ing-delay.html


LOL  Nah, he's blonde and has very que3r (why is RPFs filtering that word?) mannerisms unlike yours truly. That was funny though.  Your people's comedy is hilarious sometimes.

----------


## Danke

> No more stroopwaffles on domestic flights!!!!!  Bastards.
> http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2018/0...from-menu.html


I look forward to having the Byrd Cookie Company Maple Wafer over those stupid Dutch stroopwafels.

----------


## Anti Federalist

@Danke , do something!

Meanwhile, in the subcontinent...



*Viral video shows terrified airline passengers vomiting as cabin fills with mist*

*ALARMING footage has captured the moment airline passengers in India started vomiting as they were blasted with clouds of mist from the air conditioning in an attempt to force them out.*

https://www.express.co.uk/travel/art...ssengers-vomit

By HARRIET MALLINSON
PUBLISHED: 13:00, Thu, Jun 21, 2018 | UPDATED: 15:00, Thu, Jun 21, 2018

Alarming footage has captured an aircraft cabin on board an AirAsia flight to India filling with mist as the captain blasted the air conditioning on full power in a bid to make the passengers leave the plane.

The flight, departing from Kolkata was delayed by over four hours for its journey to Bagdogra, West Bengal.

When passengers began growing frustrated, the aircraft’s captain told them to disembark the plane without any explanation.

However, when they refused due to heavy rain outside, he forced them out by turning the air conditioning on high, it is claimed.

A clip from inside in the plane shows the passengers shouting loudly and complaining as the mist swirls around the cabin nearly obscuring the people.

The frightened passengers can be heard coughing loudly, with some vomiting. 

Passenger Dipankar Ray - who filmed the shocking footage - told Press Trust of India (PTI) that the airline staff had been very “unprofessional and rude.”

"The flight was scheduled to depart at 9 am and was initially delayed by 30 minutes,” he said. 

“After boarding, we kept sitting inside the aircraft for one-and-a-half hours with no food or water at all.”

"When passengers refused to deboard due to heavy rains outside, the captain put the air-conditioning blower on full blast to hound the passengers out. 

“It created a scary scene as heavy fog was created inside the plane and it was very suffocating (sic).”

Ray said that the plane had returned to the gate as a result of a “technical snag” before the captain ordered the passengers out.

On Facebook, Ray commented on the clip: "This is the way Aviation industry works in India. This #AirAsiaservice was particularly scary ... Avoid Air Asia (sic).”

AirAsia India acknowledged the delay in a statement and explained that the air conditioning had been turned on as a result of “high humidity conditions.”

The airline said: "AirAsia India would like to confirm that flight i5583 from Kolkata to Bagdogra was delayed by 4.5 hours due to a technical requirement.

----------


## oyarde

> @Danke , do something!
> 
> Meanwhile, in the subcontinent...
> 
> 
> 
> *Viral video shows terrified airline passengers vomiting as cabin fills with mist*
> 
> *ALARMING footage has captured the moment airline passengers in India started vomiting as they were blasted with clouds of mist from the air conditioning in an attempt to force them out.*
> ...


AirAsia India must have lured Danke in with a higher salary

----------


## Danke

> How the $#@! did I miss that?



Got an infraction from God on that post.

----------


## Danke

> @Danke , do something!
> 
> Meanwhile, in the subcontinent...
> 
> 
> 
> *Viral video shows terrified airline passengers vomiting as cabin fills with mist*
> 
> *ALARMING footage has captured the moment airline passengers in India started vomiting as they were blasted with clouds of mist from the air conditioning in an attempt to force them out.*
> ...



There is so much wrong with that story, where to begin?

----------


## Suzanimal

Wild pussy accidentally taken in by nice family. Why didn't he do something?




> Family takes in stray kitten that turns out to be a bobcat
> 
> GARRISON, MINN. — 
> A Minnesota family thought they took in a stray kitten -- but it turned out to be a baby bobcat.
> 
> Jared Yost told WPLG that he was working at his landscape job when he found the animal hiding on the edge of a parking lot.
> 
> Even though he said he’s not a “cat person,” Yost said he took it home, WCCO reports.
> 
> ...


https://www.ajc.com/news/national/fa...lgfdmUfoEPhbJ/

----------


## Suzanimal

Maybe Danke has been doing something 




> FBI: Sexual Assault on Planes Up 'Alarmingly'
> 
>  "Sexual assault on an aircraft is a federal crime," the FBI warns in its new Be Air Aware campaign—and it's a crime that the agency says has increased "at an alarming rate" in recent years. The bureau says there has been a steady rise in reported mid-air incidents, with the 38 investigations it opened in 2014 rising to 63 last year; the true number of incidents could be much higher, reports CNN. The FBI says it's not sure what's behind the increase, but it urges passengers to "hit that call button" and notify the flight crew immediately when there is an incident. Too often, passengers either fail to report the assault or only report it long after the flight, when it is harder to investigate and prosecute offenders, the bureau says.
> 
> The FBI says sexual assault is more common on long-haul, overnight flights and often happens when a passenger is asleep. Brian Nadeau, assistant special agent in charge of the Baltimore division, tells the Washington Post that alcohol is often involved, and it is common for victims to be in either the middle or window seats. "We find offenders will often test their victims, sometimes brushing up against them to see how they will react or if they will wake up," Nadeau says. "Do not give these offenders the benefit of the doubt." 
> 
> http://www.newser.com/story/260911/f...larmingly.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

An uneventful United Airlines flight from Amsterdam  to Washington, D.C., changed when a ceiling panel fell on a passenger  while the plane landed on Wednesday, video of the incident shows.
                                                                                                                                                                                          The rough landing into Dulles International Airport caused the loose ceiling panel to fall. One passenger told FOX5 that the “top came off” and was “falling on people.”’
                                                                                                                                     The same witness told the news station that the plane  was “braking hard” and the flight attendants were unable to help the  passenger remove the panel until the plane slowed.
                                                         		 					                                                                                                       Luckily, no one was injured during the incident.

More at: http://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/201...ashington.html

----------


## Danke

It wasn’t the Captain’s fault.  It wasn’t the First Officer’s fault.  It was the Asphalt.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Who the $#@! goes to Croatia for vacation???

*‘I thought we were done for’ - passengers on Ryanair flight describe emergency landing*

https://www.irishtimes.com/news/irel...ding-1.3565435

A number of passengers on board the Ryanair flight from Dublin to Croatia that had to make an emergency landing in Germany have described their experiences.

Dozens of passengers were taken to hospital complaining of headache and earache and suffering from nausea after the plane depressurised rapidly.

Sarah McGarry, from Ratoath in Co Meath, spoke to The Irish Times from the basement at Frankfurt Hahn airport where she had been staying overnight.

She explained the moment when the cabin started losing pressure:

“We get on the plane, we’re flying and next of all the oxygen mask comes down, we’re left in darkness for 15 minutes, there’s no reassurance just people shouting ‘emergency, emergency’.

“There was a newborn baby and children on the flight, people are screaming and we don’t know what’s going on for 15 minutes . . . Then finally we’re told that we’re going to Germany.”

Another passenger, who did not want to be named, said “it was really scary, there were three to four minutes (that felt like an hour) when the plane was falling fast and I thought we were done for”.

The passenger, who was travelling with three young children, said people were bleeding from the eardrums when they landed.

Ms McGarry, who was travelling to Zadar for a holiday with her boyfriend, said her eardrum burst during the descent. However, she did not go to the hospital in an ambulance because she was not told if she would be back in time to catch the rescheduled flight, which was due to take off at 9.30am on Saturday.

“My eardrum burst when the plane dropped and I was told I’d have to travel 70km to be seen at the hospital because that there were no doctors there available. I wasn’t reassured if I went that I’d be able to get back on the flight.

“I chose not to go because if I travelled to the hospital I wasn’t reassured that I’d get back on the same flight and with the same passengers.”

----------


## timosman

The last time France and Croatia met on the world stage  - https://www.fifa.com/worldcup/news/l...et-world-stage




> Sunday’s final between France and Croatia will bring back memories for FIFA World Cup™ aficionados. 20 years ago, the two sides met in the semi-finals at the 1998 World Cup, when France were hosts.

----------


## Suzanimal

Danke!!!




> Atlanta airport reveals it spent nearly $4M on dog bathrooms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officials for the Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta International Airport recently revealed that its seven new Service Animal Relief Areas, which were installed last year, cost a total of $3.9 million.
> 
> The airport installed the seven dog bathrooms, one in each concourse, last summer, but the cost to construct them was made public only this week, Fox 5 Atlanta reports.
> 
> ...


http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2018/0...bathrooms.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

> “The total cost for building the seven relief areas was absorbed through airport funding, not taxpayer dollars, in the amount of $3.9 million, which is reimbursable through PFCs (Passenger Facility Charges).”


Oh, so all those fees and charges that are tacked on to every plane ticket I buy are optional then?

----------


## Anti Federalist

@Danke

*Passengers complain of bedbugs on flights out of Newark airport*

http://www.fox5ny.com/news/passenger...-out-of-newark

POSTED: JUL 20 2018 04:07PM EDT
UPDATED: JUL 20 2018 04:27PM EDT
NEW JERSEY (FOX5NY) - Passengers on flights from Newark Liberty International Airport to India are complaining about bed bug infested seats.

In one case this week a family complained their infant was covered in bites and bleeding by the time the 17-hour flight landed in Mumbia.

Pravin Tonsekar tweeted Air India photos of his seat with apparent bed bugs on them.

Air India replied with a comment that it is: "sorry to hear this. Sharing the details with our maintenance team for corrective measures in this regard."

Another passenger tweeted to the airline that his family few out of Newark on July 18 and his wife and three children were covered in bed ug bites all over their body.  He asked, "Is this what we paid $10,000 for???"

He says a doctor has prescribed 10 days of medicine on what was supposed to be a vacation for them.  Air India also apologized to him in a reply.

A report out of India claims the national owned airline received other complaints about the bugs in business class seats earlier this week.

View image on TwitterView image on TwitterView image on TwitterView image on Twitter

Pravin Tonsekar @Pat_tons
 @Airindiain @sureshpprabhu  @narendramodi_in Suresh Prabhuji - just arrived from New York on Air India 144 business class with family . All our seats infested with bed bugs . Sir , have heard of bed bugs on trains but shocked to experience on our maharaja and that too business
6:25 AM - Jul 17, 2018
52
81 people are talking about this
Twitter Ads info and privacy

Rohan
@roscrow
 @Airindiain my wife and three kids flex business class AI 144 from Newark to mumbai; now they have bed bug bites all over their body; is this is what we paid $10,000 for???
1:50 PM - Jul 19, 2018 · Montville, NJ
See Rohan's other Tweets
Twitter Ads info and privacy

Rohan
@roscrow
 · 19 Jul
 @Airindiain my wife and three kids flex business class AI 144 from Newark to mumbai; now they have bed bug bites all over their body; is this is what we paid $10,000 for???

Air India
✔ @Airindiain
Your safety and pax comfort is paramount for #AirIndia. Inquiry  was ordered on the same day, and responsibility will be fixed. We feel your pain and empathise also. We assure you that we will allow no one to jeopardise safety and comfort of pax.
1:21 PM - Jul 20, 2018
See Air India's other Tweets

----------


## oyarde

I do not even think Dankes Airline reimburses people who get bed bug bites on board ( pretty common )

----------


## Danke

When I use to fly in and out of Delhi, we always locked the bathroom closest to the cockpit.  The flight attendants would always ask us if they could use that toilet too.

----------


## Danke

Did something:



A pilot union rule will make flying  more comfortable on United (Express)


https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/17/your...hoo&yptr=yahoo

----------


## oyarde

> Did something:
> 
> 
> 
> A pilot union rule will make flying  more comfortable on United (Express)
> 
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/07/17/your...hoo&yptr=yahoo


Do you ever feel bad for those other guys and buy them a drink ?

----------


## Anti Federalist

Keeping it classy ladies...keeping it classy.

I watched a documentary last night on the great ocean liner races of the 1930s, granted, these were very wealthy people, but even the third class folks were dressed and looked sharp.




My god, how we have all devolved...nothing more than $#@! flinging gibbons, hooting at each other. And even while publicly humiliating and debasing herself, she can't put that *$#@!ing* cell phone down for 30 seconds. (Maybe she was calling for bail money. - AF)

I mean, I am no fashion plate, but c'mon.

Nice going ladies, you wanted to be just like men...you got the crude and filthy right...just not anything else.





*Shocking moment female passenger wees on the floor of a Wizz Air flight from Britain to Poland because the toilet was engaged*

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/684295...t-was-engaged/

The woman was filmed relieving herself in the cabin of the flight from London Luton to Polish capital Warsaw
By Mark Hodge
23rd July 2018, 10:46 amUpdated: 23rd July 2018, 11:36 am



THIS is the shocking moment a female passenger squats and pees in the galley of a *Wizz Air* (No, that's not a gag - AF) flight from the UK to Poland.

The woman is seen relieving herself on the flight from London Luton to Warsaw while complaining that she was not allowed to use the toilet during take off.

 The woman is seen squatting against a wall while urinating in the galley

According to reports, the plane was fuelling up and passengers were temporarily forbidden from using the loo.

In the shocking footage, the young woman is seen squatting against a wall while chatting with a friend on the phone.

By her feet are several paper towels and a large pool of urine.

With her knickers and leggings pulled down to her knees, she tells the person on the phone: "You have to help me before the flight takes off. I am peeing in the aircraft.

 The passenger was speaking to someone on the phone while she urinated

"I asked them (cabin crew) if I could use the toilet, but they said I could not right now. So I am peeing in the galley. Right in front of them."

The brazen woman adds: "The police are coming because it is my fault. All my fault."

Cabin crew members can be heard berating the woman, with one saying: "Are you being serious? That is disgusting. You are a grown woman."

The passenger replies: "Yeh, I know. I did ask."

 Staff members can be heard shouting at the woman as she pees all over the cabin floor

The man then adds: "So you think it is okay to piss on the floor?"

There is still no confirmation as to what happened to woman after the police arrived.

Wizz Air is a Hungarian low-cost airline that serves many cities across Europe as well as some destinations in North Africa and the Middle East.

A spokesperson for the airline said: “On Wizz Air flight W6 1309 from Warsaw to London Luton a passenger was reported to become unruly during landing, ignoring crew instructions.

“The cabin crew handled the situation as they are trained to do and reported the passenger’s behaviour to the respective authorities.

“After disembarkation, while waiting for the authorities’ arrival, the situation escalated.

“The aircraft was refuelling and therefore the lavatories could not be used, as is standard procedure.

“As a result, the passenger’s behaviour became aggressive and offensive towards the crew.

“Safety is our top priority and the airline has zero tolerance for abusive behaviour. This is now a matter for the police.”

----------


## Danke

"The aircraft was refuelling and therefore the lavatories could not be used, as is standard procedure"

Never heard that one before.

----------


## shakey1

> THIS is the shocking moment a female passenger squats and pees in the galley of a *Wizz Air (No, that's not a gag - AF) flight from the UK to Poland.*


Can't make this stuff up.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Keeping it classy ladies...keeping it classy.
> 
> *I watched a documentary last night on the great ocean liner races of the 1930s, granted, these were very wealthy people, but even the third class folks were dressed and looked sharp.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My god, how we have all devolved...nothing more than $#@! flinging gibbons, hooting at each other. And even while publicly humiliating and debasing herself, she can't put that *$#@!ing* cell phone down for 30 seconds. (Maybe she was calling for bail money. - AF)
> 
> ...


It's disgusting. We're regulars at a few places and the employees and a few other regulars know us. I find it sad that, on more than one occasion, I've been asked why get so dressed up. I was wearing jeans, ffs. Yes, I also had on a nice top (ironed) and was well accessorized but I would never consider jeans dressed up. I've gotten to the point where I won't leave unless Mr A and the boys have on collared shirts. Golf shirts are fine but they've tried to leave in ratty t-shirts. Last year they thought they were hilarious when, after I gave them a particularly harsh tongue lashing about having pride in yourself, they all put on their tuxedo t-shirts.

Anyway, it's about having pride in yourself. You don't have to dress up. A little grooming, a iron (or even a little handheld steamer) go long, long way. Especially considering that most people look like hobos when they leave the house.



$#@!ing animal. I would've pushed her over into her own piss. 




> *Shocking moment female passenger wees on the floor of a Wizz Air flight from Britain to Poland because the toilet was engaged*
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/684295...t-was-engaged/
> 
> The woman was filmed relieving herself in the cabin of the flight from London Luton to Polish capital Warsaw
> By Mark Hodge
> 23rd July 2018, 10:46 amUpdated: 23rd July 2018, 11:36 am
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Danke

*<span class="headline_article" style="text-align: center; font-family: Times, &quot;Time New Roman&quot;, sans-serif; font-weight: bold; font-size: 14.1pt;">



Incident: China Airlines B744 at Chicago on Jun 21st 2018, touched down off the runway and went around*By Simon Hradecky, created Friday, Jun 22nd 2018 17:46Z, last updated Saturday, Jul 21st 2018 22:14ZA China Airlines Boeing 747-400 freighter, registration B-18711 performing freight flight CI-5148 from Anchorage,AK to Chicago O'Hare,IL (USA) with 4 people on board, was on an ILS approach to runway 10L at 09:57L (14:57Z) when the crew advised they were going around having had a last minute deviation on the runway. The crew of another aircraft on the ground advised the aircraft had gone off the runway, a third crew advised tower the runway needed to be inspected. A runway inspection found debris on the runway, the windsock (WDI) to the left (north) of the runway between taxiway DD and N1 was found damaged, the runway was closed for about 50 minutes. In the meantime B-18711 positioned for another approach and landed safely on runway 09R about 25 minutes after the go around. 

The FAA reported the flight touched down in the grass, went around and returned to land. None of the 4 occupants was injured, the aircraft sustained minor damage.

The occurrence aircraft is still on the ground in Chicago about 27 hours after landing.




http://www.avherald.com/h?article=4ba33b1c&opt=256

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Danke

> 


"A Convair 340, registration ZS-BRV, crashed and broke up during a test flight out of Wonderboom Airport, reportedly carrying about 20 occupants. 
During takeoff from Wonderboom Airport, the aircraft was seen trailing smoke from the no.1 engine. Eyewitnesses also reported observing flames. The pilot flew a right hand circuit at low altitude for an emergency landing back on runway 29. Having turned to base leg the aircraft went down about 6 km to the east of the airport. It impacted a shed and broke up. The flight engineer sustained fatal injuries.
The aircraft had been donated by the owner, Rovos Air, to the Dutch aviation theme park Aviodrome. It carried the colour scheme of the former Dutch airline Martin's Air Charter (later renamed Martinair) and was to be ferried to the Netherlands with an expected arrival at Lelystad Airport on July 23, 2018. The accident flight was the final test flight before the planned start of the ferry flight on July 12."


They should have been able to fly on one engine...wonder what happened.  Too early turn back before gaining altitude and airspeed?

----------


## Danke

Fighter gunning porn:


Skip to 2:00ish

----------


## Danke

The different beeps and squeaks are various types of radars looking and launching on said aircraft, that a pilot can identify without looking down.

----------


## Danke

Going over the pole from Germany to Alaska, I was a passenger in a large plan doing air refueling.  They had to do a break away maneuver (they push over quickly)  while I was asleep.  ya, I had my seatbelt on, but it was a rude awakening as we were near zero gravity.

----------


## Anti Federalist

@Danke , do something!

*When Airline CEOs Try the Cheap Seats*

https://www.wsj.com/articles/when-ai...ats-1532441990

By Scott McCartney
July 24, 2018 10:19 a.m. ET

Have you ever been vacuum-packed into a shrunken coach seat wishing the airline CEO had to endure the same discomfort?

We did that for you, sort of. The Middle Seat asked the chief executives of the big three U.S. airlines to plop down in the back of one of their airplanes and explain why they think the skimpy confines of coach today are acceptable.

Two agreed. Delta CEO Ed Bastian, 6-foot-3, arranged for an interview on his company’s most recently reconfigured Boeing 777-200 in Atlanta. American CEO Doug Parker, also 6-foot-3, snuggled into a coach seat on a reconfigured 777-200 in a Dallas-Fort Worth airport hangar.

*One refused: United’s Oscar Munoz declined to be interviewed in a coach seat. Asked why, United declined to comment.*

Messrs. Bastian and Parker fit, although knees were kissing distance from the seat in front. Neither had to contend with a middle-seat neighbor to rub shoulders and sides or a passenger reclining in front of them.

Neither apologizes for packing in more, skinnier seats. Their message: If you want more space, buy it.

U.S. airlines in recent years have improved on many fronts, from reducing lost baggage to consistently earning profits. The biggest backslide, at least from the reader emails I receive constantly, is standard coach accommodations.

More at link...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> They should have been able to fly on one engine...wonder what happened.  Too early turn back before gaining altitude and airspeed?


Good question...I dunno myself.

Flight control system failure?

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Anti Federalist

> 


The Sister, front and center, with the grey socks:

"Sister Emily, is...is...is that a _penis_?"

----------


## Anti Federalist

*'My boss will call your boss!': Aer Lingus pilot gets into comical stand-off with New York air traffic controller after being made to circle the airport for an hour*

http://www.mr-mehra.com/2018/07/my-b...er-lingus.html

7 HRS AGO 2 MINUTEREAD
An Aer Lingus pilot and air traffic control got into a heated exchange after taking off from New York's JFK airport on Sunday
The pilot was made to circle the airport for an hour after opting not to take the flight path because he thought the weather was unsafe
Air traffic controller became increasingly agitated as he told the pilot that all other flights were flying through an approaching storm
Flight tracker shows the Aer Lingus flight repeatedly circling the airport 
An Aer Lingus pilot has found himself in a crabby exchange with a New York air traffic controller after the two men started arguing about the best flight route to take.
The tense exchange, which was recorded on the radio, started just moments after the Irish pilot took off from JFK airport en route to Dublin on Sunday. 
The pilot was made to circle around the airport for an hour by the air traffic controller after opting not to take the flight path because he thought the weather conditions were unsafe.
An Aer Lingus pilot got into a heated exchange with an air traffic controller after he was made to circle around New York's JFK airport for an hour on Sunday after takeoffÂ 
An Aer Lingus pilot got into a heated exchange with an air traffic controller after he was made to circle around New York's JFK airport for an hour on Sunday after takeoff 
In the three minutes of audio, the air traffic controller can be heard radioing the Aer Lingus flight - referred to as Shamrock 104 Heavy - after takeoff.
The pilot was supposed to take off and fly left across the Atlantic, but he spotted a storm in that direction and opted to head straight while he awaited further instructions. 
The controller appeared to become agitated as he told the pilot that all other flights had flown through the storm, insisting that it was 'lightest category'.
'Shamrock 104 Heavy, it's light. I have six categories of weather here, that's the lightest category. I've had no adverse ride reports south of the airport by 10 miles,' the controller said.
A flight tracker shows the Aer Lingus flight repeatedly circling the airport as a new route is worked out. 
The pilot was made to circle around the airport for an hour by the air traffic controller after opting not to take the flight path because he thought the weather conditions were unsafe
The pilot was made to circle around the airport for an hour by the air traffic controller after opting not to take the flight path because he thought the weather conditions were unsafe
The controller appeared to become agitated as he told the pilot that all other flights had flown through the storm, insisting that it was 'lightest category'
When the pilot questioned why he couldn't fly in one certain direction, the controller said: 'You've got yourself in this position…'
After going back and forth, the pilot was finally given the all clear to carry on. 
'Before I go, we didn't create any situation, we flew the aircraft in a safe manner and my boss will be in contact with your boss. Good day,' the pilot said.
The controller hit back: 'Everybody on the airport is turning left. I mean, there's not too many options here in New York.'
The audio finishes with the pilot saying: 'It's not my first day in New York, it's not my first day in an aircraft. I did what I had to do. Good day.'

----------


## Swordsmyth

> *'My boss will call your boss!': Aer Lingus pilot gets into comical stand-off with New York air traffic controller after being made to circle the airport for an hour*
> 
> http://www.mr-mehra.com/2018/07/my-b...er-lingus.html


LOL, "My daddy can beat up your daddy".

----------


## Danke

Controller sounds like a jerk.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Controller sounds like a jerk.


NYC

----------


## Suzanimal

Danke....SMDH




> Man tried to steal jet to go to concert: police
> 
> TEXARKANA, Ark. — Police say an Arkansas man accused of trying to steal a commercial jet told investigators he thought piloting the plane would involve little more than pushing buttons and pulling levers.
> 
> Investigators say 18-year-old Zemarcuis Devon Scott wanted to fly to an out-of-state concert when he hopped inside an American Eagle jet at Texarkana Regional Airport.
> 
> The Texarkana Gazette reports Scott was inside the cockpit when he was arrested early on July 4. He was charged Monday and remained jailed Thursday on commercial burglary and attempted theft of property charges.
> 
> Envoy Air operates the plane. The company says the 44-seat jet wasn’t damaged.
> ...


https://nypost.com/2018/08/02/man-tr...oncert-police/

----------


## Anti Federalist

God damn it...

*Swiss police confirm 20 dead in WWII vintage plane crash*

https://www.breitbart.com/news/swiss...e-plane-crash/

5 Aug 20187



Flims (Suisse) (AFP) – Twenty people died after a vintage World War II aircraft crashed into a Swiss mountainside, police said Sunday.

“The police have the sad certainty that the 20 people aboard perished,” police spokeswoman Anita Senti told a news conference.

The Junker JU52 HB-HOT aircraft, built in Germany in 1939 and now a collectors’ item, crashed into the Piz Segnas mountain in the east of the country on Saturday.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Cellist ‘humiliated,’ kicked off American Airlines flight after buying ticket for instrument*

https://www.ajc.com/news/national/ce...i3sKg3bc6pEzL/

22 hours ago
By Lauren Padgett, Cox Media Group National Content Desk
...More
CHICAGO — 
A music student said she was booted off an American Airlines flight from Miami to Chicago because officials refused to let her carry her cello on board -- even though she paid for the instrument to have its own ticket.

>> Read more trending news 

Jinging Hu told WMAQ her cello is worth $30,000.

She said she flew to Miami to perform in a music festival, and American Airlines assured her they would be able to accommodate a seat for her instrument on both legs of her trip.

“When I flew from Chicago to Miami, I didn’t have any trouble with that,” Hu told WMAQ. She said the flight crew gave her a special strap to hold the instrument in place. 

Federal regulations allow musicians to carry instruments like cellos in the cabin if passengers purchase an additional seat.

When Hu boarded her return flight to Chicago Thursday, she was told to get off the plane, WBBM reported.

Hu said flight staff told her that the cello was too big, and the aircraft was too small to hold the cello.

She said she was escorted off the plane by law enforcement, even though her instrument met the seat size restrictions. 

Hu was booked onto a flight out of Miami the next day on a larger aircraft, WBBM reported.

Her husband, Jay Tang, said the way the airline handled the incident was unacceptable.

“I don’t think we did anything wrong here and I think the way they handled it was humiliating,” Tang said.

American Airlines told WMAQ there was a “miscommunication” with Hu about whether or not the cello would fit on board the aircraft.

Officials apologized for the misunderstanding and said “customer relations will be reaching out to her.”

----------


## Suzanimal

I hope Danke at least consoled her in her hotel room.

----------


## oyarde

> *Cellist ‘humiliated,’ kicked off American Airlines flight after buying ticket for instrument*
> 
> https://www.ajc.com/news/national/ce...i3sKg3bc6pEzL/
> 
> 22 hours ago
> By Lauren Padgett, Cox Media Group National Content Desk
> ...More
> CHICAGO — 
> A music student said she was booted off an American Airlines flight from Miami to Chicago because officials refused to let her carry her cello on board -- even though she paid for the instrument to have its own ticket.
> ...


Everybody knows that is a dud airline.

----------


## Suzanimal

Danke hasn't posted today. Maybe he's doing something.

----------


## timosman

> Danke hasn't posted today. Maybe he's doing something.


Maybe he is.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Five killed when small plane crashes in California parking lot*

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...ng-lot-n897836

No one on the ground is hurt after the plane, which was attempting an emergency landing, crashed 1½ miles from John Wayne Airport.
by Alex Johnson / Aug.05.2018 / 7:56 PM ET



Five dead after small plane crashes into California parking lot
AUG.05.201801:30
Five people were killed Sunday when a small plane trying to make an emergency landing crashed in a shopping center parking lot in Orange County, California, southeast of Los Angeles, authorities said.

All of the victims, none of whom were immediately identified, were aboard the twin-engine Cessna when it went down at about 12:30 p.m. (3:30 p.m. ET) as it was headed for an emergency landing at John Wayne Airport in Santa Ana.

No one on the ground was injured, but an unoccupied car in the parking lot was extensively damaged.

The plane was flying from Northern California and had been given approval to land at John Wayne after the pilot declared an emergency, said Peter Knudson, a spokesman for the National Transportation Safety Board, which is investigating along with the Federal Aviation Administration. Information on the nature of the emergency wasn't immediately available.

The plane went down in a parking lot just outside a Staples business supply store about 1½ miles from the airport.

Recommended


Five dead after small plane crashes into CVS parking lot in Santa Ana


Trump says son’s meeting with Russian lawyer was to ‘get information’ on Clinton
Knudson said the pilot didn't declare a flight plan and had decided to fly under visual flight rules, which isn't uncommon in good, clear weather.

Orange County Fire Capt. Tony Bommarito said at a news conference that while the plane leaked jet fuel, it didn't ignite.

"I don't know anything about what this pilot did or what he was thinking, but it could have been much more tragic," Bommarito said. "This was a Sunday afternoon, and we have people shopping, so the fact that we have no injuries on the ground is a miracle in itself."

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Danke hasn't posted today. Maybe he's doing something.


Which is possibly a bigger problem than when he isn't.

----------


## tod evans

> Danke hasn't posted today. Maybe he's doing something.


Layover in Thailand?

----------


## oyarde

> Layover in Thailand?


Yep , laid up and liquored up in Asia.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Yep , laid up and liquored up in Asia.


I hope he hasn't been out sticking dollar bills in fat strippers butt holes again.

----------


## oyarde

> I hope he hasn't been out sticking dollar bills in fat strippers butt holes again.


Pretty sure he is but she could be skinny .

----------


## Suzanimal

> Pretty sure he is but she could be skinny .


I'm gonna pray for him - the stripper, I'm sure Danke's fine.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Federal authorities are suing United Airlines, claiming to company  failed to stop one of its pilots from posting explicit photos of a  flight attendant online and subjecting her to "a hostile work environment of sexual harassment over a multi-year period." 
  According to the lawsuit, filed by the US Equal Employment Opportunity  Commission (EEOC), pilot Mark Joseph Uhlenbrock frequently posted  sexually explicit images of the unnamed attendant on different sites.  The pilot allegedly referenced the attendant's name, home airport, and  airline's slogan "Fly the Friendly Skies" in some of those posts. 
 The lawsuit also alleges that other United employees saw the posts, which adversely affected the attendant's work environment. 
 In 2016, Uhlenbrock pled guilty  to internet stalking and was sentenced to 41 months in federal prison,  followed by three years of supervised release. According to a statement  from the U.S. attorney's office in the Western District of Texas,  Uhlenbrock — who had previously been in a relationship with the flight  attendant — admitted "he caused substantial emotional distress to his  female victim by posting nude photographs of her on the internet." 

More at: https://www.businessinsider.com/unit...-online-2018-8

----------


## Danke

> I'm gonna pray for him - the stripper, I'm sure Danke's fine.

----------


## Suzanimal

> 


- rep

----------


## TheTexan

> God damn it...
> 
> *Swiss police confirm 20 dead in WWII vintage plane crash*
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/news/swiss...e-plane-crash/
> 
> 5 Aug 20187
> 
> 
> ...


Did Danke do something ?

----------


## Danke

*https://www.king5.com/article/news/l.../281-582563371

LIVE: Stolen airplane has crashed in Washington's Puget Sound*

An unauthorized plane left Sea-Tac Airport Friday evening. There are believed to be no passengers on board. 




Author: KING Staff
Published: 9:25 PM PDT August 10, 2018
Updated: 9:43 PM PDT August 10, 2018


An airplane was stolen by an employee at Sea-Tac International Airport on Friday evening according to the Port of Seattle. 
Alaska Airlines confirmed that a Horizon Air Q400 was involved in an “unauthorized take-off” in a tweet.
“We believe there are no passengers on board,” the tweet said. 


(sorry, halfway around the world currently)

----------


## Swordsmyth

> *https://www.king5.com/article/news/l.../281-582563371
> 
> LIVE: Stolen airplane has crashed in Washington's Puget Sound*
> 
> An unauthorized plane left Sea-Tac Airport Friday evening. There are believed to be no passengers on board. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You did something?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> *https://www.king5.com/article/news/l.../281-582563371
> 
> LIVE: Stolen airplane has crashed in Washington's Puget Sound*
> 
> An unauthorized plane left Sea-Tac Airport Friday evening. There are believed to be no passengers on board. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A mechanic at Seattle-Tacoma International Airport reportedly  hijacked a Horizon Air Q400 with no passengers on board, performed  aerobatic maneuvers, and then crashed into the ground a short while  later as at least one, possibly two F-15 fighter jets in hot pursuit,  according to an unconfirmed report by _Fox News_. 
 Some dude stole a plane from #Seatac (Allegedly), did a loop-the-loop, ALMOST crashed into #ChambersBay, then crossed in front of our party, chased by fighter jets and subsequently crashed. Weird times. pic.twitter.com/Ra4LcIhwfU
 — bmbdgty (@drbmbdgty) August 11, 2018 Apparently someone stole a plane from SeaTac? Saw two fighter jets fly overhead then smoke pic.twitter.com/w0bveGUJQH
 — McKenna Brown (@mckenna_brown) August 11, 2018 Oregon Air National Guard F-15’s  scrambled from Portland after Alaska Airlines confirms unauthorized  takeoff of Horizon Air jet from SeaTac Airport. Eyewitnesses near  Seattle reporting crash and explosion moments later. No passengers  believed to be on plane other than pilot. pic.twitter.com/h2ufZGbXIQ
 — Central Oregon Daily (@TheCODaily) August 11, 2018The FAA issued the following message in response to the incident: 
  "We can't confirm anything at this time. We're trying to get accurate  information about what is actually going on. Without confirming  anything, a stolen aircraft would be a security issue," adding "The FAA  is not a security agency, although we work closely with other government  agencies on security issues."
 A plume of smoke was reported near Ketron Island, Washington, after  authorities received reports that a plane was stolen from Seattle  Airport Friday night, according to the U.S. Coast Guard (USCG).
  Petty Officer Ali Flockerzi said one of the USCG's 45-foot rescue boats was headed to the scene.
  The island is between Tacoma and Olympia, she said. -NBC NewsThe airport's tower identified the suspect as "Rich," and flights  from SeaTac were reportedly halted according to passenger posts on  social media. 
 Okay this insane. A pilot on the  plane in front of us just went rogue and took off on an empty plane  bypassing orders from the tower. The tower ordered a full stop and  they’re trying to communicate with that pilot. Whaaaaaat!
 — Ben Schaechter (@Bensign) August 11, 2018 “He has flown out to the Olympic peninsula. Military aircraft is on scene and trying to talk him down” WHAT!
 — Ben Schaechter (@Bensign) August 11, 2018 We are aware of an incident  involving an unauthorized take-off of a Horizon Air Q400. We believe  there are no passengers on board. More information as we learn more.
 — Alaska Airlines (@AlaskaAir) August 11, 2018Clips of the radio chatter between "Rich" and air traffic control:
 I'm listening through the archive of the radio chatter on the #seatac hijacking. Below are some of the clips. pic.twitter.com/ziBAYv7cgn
 — Jimmy Thomson (@jwsthomson) August 11, 2018 Here he is realizing how quickly he is burning through fuel. pic.twitter.com/ftnpowm9D4
 — Jimmy Thomson (@jwsthomson) August 11, 2018 After 9-11, there is NO leeway. If  this guy who hijacked a plane at Seattle Airport doesn't do EXACTLY what  he's told when they tell him to do it, they will light him up.
 — STEALTH JEFF (@drawandstrike) August 11, 2018 UPDATE: Airspace above Greater Seattle and @SeaTacAirport and @FlyRenton is being cleared. Unconfirmed reports are @142ndFW at @flypdx has sent jets to investigate unauthorized aircraft. pic.twitter.com/g5CyQUFw7t
 — Isaac ✈ Alexander (@jetcitystar) August 11, 2018 Can confirm two F-15’s from @142ndFW flew over Gig Harbor after scrambling from @flypdx.
 — Isaac ✈ Alexander (@jetcitystar) August 11, 2018https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...s-fighter-jets

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I'm gonna pray for him - the stripper, I'm sure Danke's fine.


LOL. I see what you did there. But would it be more correct to refer to the stripper as “ze”?

----------


## Swordsmyth

A mother from Kent, England, and her young daughter  were jailed in Dubai for three days – where she was allegedly denied  water and forced to clean toilets – after she admitted to drinking a  glass of wine on the incoming Emirates flight from London.
                                                                                                                                                                                          It’s illegal to drink alcohol or be intoxicated in public in Dubai, one of the seven emirates of the United Arab Emirates.
                                                                                                                                     Ellie Holman, a 44-year-old dentist originally from  Sweden who resides in Britain with her husband and their three children,  was arrested on July 13 after landing in Dubai with her 4-year-old  daughter, the Press Association reported.
                                                         		 					                                                                                                       Upon arrival in Dubai, an official reportedly told  Holman she needed to return to the United Kingdom immediately because of  an invalid visa, at which point she took out her phone and started  filming the encounter, according to human rights group Detained in  Dubai.
                                                                                                                                     Holman said the official was “dismissive and rude” to  her, and asked if she had been consuming alcohol. She admitted to the  official that she had a complementary glass of wine on the Emirates  flight.
                                                                                                                                     Holman, unaware that it was an offense to film the  encounter, and illegal to drink alcohol, was taken into custody,  Detained in Dubai reported. The mother and her daughter also had their  passports and electronic devices confiscated.


Holman said in a statement to Detained in Dubai that the prison  guards also attempted to pull out her hair extensions, and the prison  facility was “hot and foul-smelling.” She claimed she and her daughter  were forced to sleep on a “filthy mattress” and to clean toilets.
                                                                                                                                     “My little girl had to go to the toilet on the cell  floor. I have never heard her cry in the same way as she did in that  cell,” Holman said in a statement.

Holman added that she was given food that “smelled like rotting  garbage.” She said her husband and friends tried to visit her in jail,  but they were not allowed to see her.


Holman was released on bail days later, but could face “being  detained in Dubai for up to a year while awaiting a court hearing,” The  Guardian reported. Her passport was confiscated until the case is  finished, and she claims to have already lost thousands of dollars in  missed wages and legal costs.
                                                                                                                                     Her daughter returned to the United Kingdom with her husband.

More at: http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2018/0...es-flight.html

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> *https://www.king5.com/article/news/l.../281-582563371
> 
> LIVE: Stolen airplane has crashed in Washington's Puget Sound*
> 
> An unauthorized plane left Sea-Tac Airport Friday evening. There are believed to be no passengers on board. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Suzanimal

> LOL. I see what you did there. But would it be more correct to refer to the stripper as “ze”?


Nah, it was definitely a he.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Holman said in a statement to Detained in Dubai that the prison guards also attempted to pull out her hair extensions, and the prison facility was “hot and foul-smelling.” She claimed she and her daughter were forced to sleep on a “filthy mattress” and to clean toilets.
> “My little girl had to go to the toilet on the cell floor. I have never heard her cry in the same way as she did in that cell,” Holman said in a statement.


They didn't get separated.

What's she bitching about?

----------


## Swordsmyth

Virgin Atlantic passengers fainted on a sweltering plane that was  ultimately cancelled - before their replacement flight was diverted to  the wrong country in a string of nightmare delays.
                                                                                                                                                                                          Travelers, including families returning to London from  Disney World in Florida, were left in the lurch when their transatlantic  flight to Gatwick was cancelled over the busted air-conditioning two  days ago.
                                                                                                                                     But Friday's replacement flight ended in chaos when the  aircraft - which should have landed in London at 8: 10am - was diverted  to Shannon in Ireland after reports of smoke in the cabin.
                                                         		 					                                                                                                       Just one of the desperately tired passengers, Tony  Redfearn, told The Sun Online how those on the plane were now desperate  to get home as the trip to London extended to at least 30 hours.
                                                                                                                                     Describing the first, ultimately cancelled, flight,  Tony said, "We sat on the tarmac for two hours before they cancelled the  flight. They told us there was no air-conditioning on the flight and we  had to get off. Paramedics had to enter the plane and remove passengers  who had fainted due to the heat with the broken air-conditioning."
                                                                                                                                     The flight was full of hundreds of passengers, including many families who had visited Disney World Orlando, Tony said.
                                                                                                                                                                       And today's flight is the final straw for many, who are  still waiting in Ireland for the plane to take them on the final leg of  their journey.
                                                                                                                                     Describing today's flight, Tony said, "Nobody really knows what happened, it was all happening in the cockpit.”
                                                                                                                                     "The pilots were really professional, they didn't say  anything to panic us but you could tell they were worried,” he added.  "They were quite calm about it."
#VS50A, Orlando-London, squawking 7700 off the coast of Ireland and diverting to Shannon. Reason for diversion unknown at the moment. https://t.co/sJQnwDQCGL pic.twitter.com/kA90OC3ikF
— Flightradar24 (@flightradar24) August 10, 2018                                                  Tony, an entrepreneur who had travelled to the US for a  10 day holiday, added travelers were "resigned" to the long haul  journey home.
                                                                                                                                     He said, "I live in Cornwall so I've got a four hour drive out of Gatwick after this."
                                                                                                                                     Tony claimed two pilots and a crew member had to be checked for smoke inhalation after it landed this morning.
                                                                                                                                     Another passenger said they could smell smoke, added,  "Everyone just wanted to know what was going on but the flight crew were  brilliant. They went out of their way to make sure that everyone was  OK."
                                                                                                                                     Fellow passenger Paul Albrecht, who lives in Florida,  said, "The first thing that alerted me to something happening was the  flight staff were sent to their post, they were all stood around and you  know something's not right.
                                                                                                                                     "Nothing was said probably for an hour and a half then they informed us there had been smoke in the cabin," he said.
                                                                                                                                     He said the pilot told passengers he had made a mayday call during the flight, adding, "It was obviously extremely serious."
                                                                                                                                     Paul, 59, said his two week holiday to England had now been delayed.
                                                                                                                                     The Airbus A330-300 jet was about an hour west of  Ireland when the crew declared a mayday and requested permission to  divert to Shannon.
                                                                                                                                     The VS1050 aircraft was met by emergency vehicles as it arrived.


http://www.foxnews.com/travel/2018/0...-canceled.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Hours after domestic violence arrest, husband crashes stolen plane into his own home where wife was staying*

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/pilot-dies...opstories.html

----------


## Danke

*Cabin crew TIES UP passenger wearing just a black bra outside plane toilets after she started causing havoc on a flight from Russia to Turkey*


*'Out of control' woman was restrained after drinking too much in duty free bar**Woman was 'violent and abusive' and was frightening other passengers**Footage shows her partially dressed and banging her head against wall**Woman, who for unknown reasons was wearing only her bra, said people were 'trying to kill her'*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-just-bra.html

----------


## Danke

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/tran...165507302.html

*Trans woman says airline 'outed me in front of the whole airplane'*


*Trans woman says airline 'outed me in front of the whole airplane'*




A passenger has accused WestJet of outing her as a trans woman. (Photo: Ziggy1/Getty Images)The Canadian budget airline WestJet has issued an apology after a passenger on a recent flight went public about being outed as a trans woman by an employee.
CBC News reports that Lenore Herrem was traveling from Calgary to Saskatoon last Wednesday when a WestJet gate agent questioned her government-issued ID, which labels her as male. Herrem also presents as male in the photo featured on her 5-year-old health care card. 




“She got upset and said, ‘They don’t match,’ but her colleague said, ‘Yes, they do, it’s fine, go ahead,'” Herrem told the news agency, describing her exchange with the gate agent.
“So I gently and discreetly expressed to her, ‘It’s because I’m transgender. That’s why they don’t match up. But my face is the same and my ID matches the name on my boarding pass.'”
Herrem, who said she hasn’t had issues with her ID before, was allowed to board the plane. About 10 minutes later, both agents approached her and again asked to see her ID.
“She said something like, ‘Oh, that’s not the name I remember seeing on the computer when I looked at it,’ and she started spouting off different, other women’s names that were not mine,” Herrem said.
“She rolled her eyes at me and said, ‘Are you sure it wasn’t your girl name that was on the computer?’ … She outed me in front of the whole airplane.”
The incident left Herrem feeling “unsafe, vulnerable, belittled” in front of her fellow passengers.
“I was in shock,” she said. “It was quite traumatizing … especially the way she did it so loudly and in front of everyone; it was really unprofessional.”
WestJet has since addressed the issue in a statement to CBC. It has offered Herrem a credit for the flight and has vowed to investigate the matter.
“WestJet’s inclusive culture is a point of pride for WestJetters and our goal has always been to create a safe and inclusive environment for all,” the company said.
“We have extended our apologies to the guest and are reviewing the matter as we are continuously assessing and evolving our practices and policies to maximize inclusiveness and celebrate diversity.”
Herrem has accepted the apology.
“I was pleased with the way [the representative] did deal with it,” she said. “She expressed that they will be implementing training to staff to deal with these sorts of situations better in the future, which was the most important thing for me to hear.”

----------


## oyarde

> *Cabin crew TIES UP passenger wearing just a black bra outside plane toilets after she started causing havoc on a flight from Russia to Turkey*
> 
> 
> *'Out of control' woman was restrained after drinking too much in duty free bar**Woman was 'violent and abusive' and was frightening other passengers**Footage shows her partially dressed and banging her head against wall**Woman, who for unknown reasons was wearing only her bra, said people were 'trying to kill her'*
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-just-bra.html
> 
> 
> Attachment 6080


Well , how do we know they were not really trying to kill her ?

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## Danke

*A 24-year-old American man flying from Chicago to Japan was arrested after he allegedly urinated on a fellow passenger during the trans-Pacific flight.
The incident occurred on an All Nippon Airways flight on Friday.

According to reports, the unidentified passenger got up from his seat and peed on a 50-year-old Japanese man sitting two rows behind him.

**Disorderly Frontier passenger pees on seat in front of him*

*

The Japanese man said he did not know the American and that they had never met.
The American man was restrained by cabin crew in air and then arrested by police once the plane safely landed.
Police told Japan Today that the American man drank four glasses of champagne and a sake before the incident occurred. The man told police he could not remember the incident.
Fox News reached out to All Nippon Airways for comment.  
*

----------


## dannno

> *A 24-year-old American man flying from Chicago to Japan was arrested after he allegedly urinated on a fellow passenger during the trans-Pacific flight.
> The incident occurred on an All Nippon Airways flight on Friday.
> 
> According to reports, the unidentified passenger got up from his seat and peed on a 50-year-old Japanese man sitting two rows behind him.
> 
> **Disorderly Frontier passenger pees on seat in front of him*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Wow, that happened in my Japanese Film Studies course in college. I didn't know the guy, but he almost pissed on a bunch of chicks. Turned out he was a sleepwalker, and a little bit of an alcoholic.

----------


## oyarde

I remember my first two bottles of sake . I did not even piss on anyone .

----------


## oyarde

Today I changed the oil on the Kohler engine I use to split wood , Of course when I tipped it up I moved the drain pain slightly out of the way and ended up with about a quarter quart of 30 weight on the clean lean to floor before I recovered . If Danke had been here to help he could have helped prevent this .

----------


## Suzanimal

> I remember my first two bottles of sake . I did not even piss on anyone .


I peed the bed once but I think it was that last shot of Jager that did it. Have you noticed it's always the last shot? I woke up one day with a bad hangover and told Mr A I shouldn't have had that last shot and he told me I would've been fine with just the last one, it was the four I had before it that really did me in.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Wow, that happened in my Japanese Film Studies course in college. I didn't know the guy, but he almost pissed on a bunch of chicks. Turned out he was a sleepwalker, and a little bit of an alcoholic.


Relatively common when people over-drink to pee somewhere thinking that they had walked to bathroom. Saw it happen several times in College. One guy got kicked out of the dorm for peeing on his roommate.

----------


## oyarde

Rumors are a muslim hoard of invaders are taking over the Vikings stadium and Danke is doing nothing. They may employ me to collect Jizya tax on Danke .

----------


## oyarde

Does anyone even know of anyone who has done less in the past week than Danke ?

----------


## Swordsmyth

An airline suspended a pilot after discovering that the employee made  a comment deemed derogatory about an Oklahoma boy who used the girls’  bathroom.
 “Frontier Airlines prides itself on setting an example as a  respectful workplace and we do not condone discrimination,” the airline  said in a statement announcing the pilot’s suspension, KOKH Fox 25 reported Monday.
 Frontier Airlines suspended the pilot on Aug. 13 after learning about  comments the pilot had made online. The airline did not disclose the  content of the comments.
 


 “We have long-established standards of conduct, to which all  employees must agree to adhere, that among other things require people  to act in a professional manner and to treat each other with genuine  respect and kindness,” the statement continued.
 The suspension concerns the pilot’s alleged remarks about an incident  wherein a biologically male transgender student used the girls’  restroom on the first day of class at an Oklahoma school.
 “The transgender is already using the girls bathroom,” Jamie Crenshaw posted in  Achille ISD Parents Group on Facebook. “We have been told how the  school has gone above and beyond to make sure he has his own restroom  yet he is still using the girls.”

More at: https://www.bizpacreview.com/2018/08...ium=IdealMedia

----------


## Danke

> Does anyone even know of anyone who has done less in the past week than Danke ?



Besides having close to 60% of my income stolen in taxes, money spent to provide for the Bureau of Indian Affairs hand outs.


Yes, I'd say they are many, especially lazy Injuns collecting off of the stupid white man at their casinos on land we gave them, after they lost and then were too lazy to cultivate it.  Except to over fish it and collect wild rice to sell overpriced to liberals.

----------


## Danke

> An airline suspended a pilot after discovering that the employee made  a comment deemed derogatory about an Oklahoma boy who used the girls’  bathroom.
>  “Frontier Airlines prides itself on setting an example as a  respectful workplace and we do not condone discrimination,” the airline  said in a statement announcing the pilot’s suspension, KOKH Fox 25 reported Monday.
>  Frontier Airlines suspended the pilot on Aug. 13 after learning about  comments the pilot had made online. The airline did not disclose the  content of the comments.
>  
> 
> 
>  “We have long-established standards of conduct, to which all  employees must agree to adhere, that among other things require people  to act in a professional manner and to treat each other with genuine  respect and kindness,” the statement continued.
>  The suspension concerns the pilot’s alleged remarks about an incident  wherein a biologically male transgender student used the girls’  restroom on the first day of class at an Oklahoma school.
>  “The transgender is already using the girls bathroom,” Jamie Crenshaw posted in  Achille ISD Parents Group on Facebook. “We have been told how the  school has gone above and beyond to make sure he has his own restroom  yet he is still using the girls.”
> ...


From another forum:

"The news story doesn’t come close to covering the actual event, big surprise right? This guy, while brutally outspoken, is well liked for his candid personality amongst the pilot group. The boy turned girl (by gender only, not surgery) that is in question, was peeping under the stalls in the girls bathrooms after the school had made special accommodations for that individual child to use a faculty unisex bathroom.

This Captain named in the article has girls the same age as the girls affected by the peeking Tom/Tammy. But screw that guy for having an opinion that reflects concern for his own offspring, right?

Not everything is as the media wants you to believe it is"

----------


## oyarde

> Besides having close to 60% of my income stolen in taxes, money spent to provide for the Bureau of Indian Affairs hand outs.
> 
> 
> Yes, I'd say they are many, especially lazy Injuns collecting off of the stupid white man at their casinos on land we gave them, after they lost and then were too lazy to cultivate it.  Except to over fish it and collect wild rice to sell overpriced to liberals.


As Great Sagamore I advise against giving money to the govt and Indian Affairs . This is called enabling . If you feel that badly I can accept a donation directly from you to me and cut out the middle man .

----------


## Danke

> As Great Sagamore I advise against giving money to the govt and Indian Affairs . This is called enabling . If you feel that badly I can accept a donation directly from you to me and cut out the middle man .



What would I get in return?  And no, I don't want any fat lazy squaws.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Does anyone even know of anyone who has done less in the past week than Danke ?


Probably my sister. Lazy twit does little more than work part time at an amazon warehouse and watch tv.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> As Great Sagamore I advise against giving money to the govt and Indian Affairs . This is called enabling . If you feel that badly I can accept a donation directly from you to me and cut out the middle man .


Uncle Oyarde, you should set up a Patreon page. That way people can donate to you in order to support your creative endeavors. It's wise to come up with a reward system for various levels of support.

----------


## Swordsmyth

A  federal air marshal was hauled off a United Airlines regional partner  plane in handcuffs after a flight attendant saw the gun he was carrying  and issued an emergency alert in concert with the crew, the Star Tribune reported on Tuesday.
The  incident occurred late Monday on United Airlines Flight 3531, a nonstop  flight from Newark Liberty International Airport in New Jersey to  Minneapolis-St. Paul International Airport. The flight was operated by  Republic Airlines, an Indianapolis-based regional partner of United  Airlines and other major carriers.
A  representative for Republic Airlines, Jon Austin, told Business Insider  in a statement: "The safety and security of our customers and employees  is our top priority. We are aware of this incident and are working with  investigators."
Neither the Transportation Security Administration nor United responded to Business Insider request for comment.
In  a statement to the Star Tribune, the TSA said: "A Federal Air Marshal  on official business onboard a flight was mistaken for a passenger by a  flight attendant. Protocols for notification of law enforcement presence  aboard an aircraft are in place to avoid an incident like this. TSA is  working with the airline to determine the specific circumstances in this  case."

More at: https://finance.yahoo.com/news/feder...180632193.html

----------


## oyarde

> A  federal air marshal was hauled off a United Airlines regional partner  plane in handcuffs after a flight attendant saw the gun he was carrying  and issued an emergency alert in concert with the crew, the Star Tribune reported on Tuesday.
> The  incident occurred late Monday on United Airlines Flight 3531, a nonstop  flight from Newark Liberty International Airport in New Jersey to  Minneapolis-St. Paul International Airport. The flight was operated by  Republic Airlines, an Indianapolis-based regional partner of United  Airlines and other major carriers.
> A  representative for Republic Airlines, Jon Austin, told Business Insider  in a statement: "The safety and security of our customers and employees  is our top priority. We are aware of this incident and are working with  investigators."
> Neither the Transportation Security Administration nor United responded to Business Insider request for comment.
> In  a statement to the Star Tribune, the TSA said: "A Federal Air Marshal  on official business onboard a flight was mistaken for a passenger by a  flight attendant. Protocols for notification of law enforcement presence  aboard an aircraft are in place to avoid an incident like this. TSA is  working with the airline to determine the specific circumstances in this  case."
> 
> More at: https://finance.yahoo.com/news/feder...180632193.html


Sorry , I had to report this guy to the crew . I was aware he was a marshall but until I can carry mine nobody will.

----------


## Danke

Republic Airlines. Not United.

----------


## oyarde

> Republic Airlines. Not United.


Its more like a real airline ?

----------


## oyarde

I was thinking this season Danke could use his white priv and get me a discount on some Pacers tickets .

----------


## tod evans



----------


## Danke

A little old:

----------


## Danke

Ah, the old flux capacitor prank.

Kathryn Burcham with Boston 25 news was reporting live from the scene of a plane crash at Cranland Airport in Hanson, Massachusetts, when it appears she accidentally made a _Back to the Future_ reference. In the clip, Burcham claims that Jacob Haselden, the 20-year-old pilot who crash-landed the plane, told her a "defective flux capacitator" was the possible cause of the crash. 

Boston 25 and Burcham did not immediately respond to an email requesting comment or correction, and there's no mention of the fictional instrument on the story on its website. 

According to 7 News Boston, the National Transportation Safety Board is investigating the cause of the crash. Haselden was piloting the plane for Go SkyDive Boston, and was the only person aboard when the incident occurred. He escaped with minor injuries. 
“We flew up. I had difficulties with the engine. I managed to get everyone out and came back in for a landing, but couldn’t make it,” Haselden told 7 News. “The flipping (of the plane) was me running out of runway. I was coming in too fast due to difficulties with my engine, the flaps, and various plane issues.”
On Friday, another crash occurred at the same airport, injuring one person critically and leaving another dead.





https://mashable.com/2018/08/28/flux...o#Rn9v92kRviq1

----------


## Anti Federalist

^^^^ Nah, he doesn't know what he's talking about...it was the Finnegan pin that came loose.^^^^

----------


## Anti Federalist

The Flux Capaseetator...

----------


## Danke

> ^^^^ Nah, he doesn't know what he's talking about...it was the Finnegan pin that came loose.^^^^



I think it was the Turbo Encabulator.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> A little old:


What got him?

Main gear brake lockup?

Asymmetric reverse thrust?

----------


## Danke

> What got him?
> 
> Main gear brake lockup?
> 
> Asymmetric reverse thrust?


ILS interference during an Autoland.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> ILS interference during an Autoland.


The hell you say...

----------


## Danke

> The hell you say...



Between 11:09:02 UTC (altitude about 110 ft) and 11:09:10 UTC (altitude about 30 ft) the three parallel working localizer antennas aboard the airplane recorded signals which showed an irregular beam deviation.
An airplane (BAe AVRO) taxied at the same time over the High Speed Taxiway B4 onto the runway and started the take-off run about 20 seconds later. At that time the B 777 was about 2.1 NM prior to the runway in an altitude of about 700 ft AGL. At 12:09:09 hrs the B777 crossed the threshold of runway 08R in an altitude of 40 ft.
Six seconds later the BAe AVRO left the end of the runway in an altitude of about 380 ft. At 12:09:29 hrs the BAe AVRO overflew the ILS localizer antenna of runway 08R in 740 ft.

----------


## Swordsmyth

The price of jet fuel has continued to skyrocket over the last year,  currently clocking in at a whopping 36.5 percent higher than at this  time last year. In order to cope with the resulting massive increase in  operational costs, commercial airlines have been reducing the number of  flights run on select routes and are presently considering raising  fares.
Just this month several major airlines have announced major cutbacks in flights. American Airlines announced  it would be suspending all flights between Chicago and Shanghai during  the month of October, as well as reducing the number of flights between  Chicago and Tokyo’s Narita International Airport, cutting down from  daily service to just three times a week, explicitly citing the current  price of jet fuel as a prime reason for these decisions. On the very  same day as American’s announcement, Hawaiian Airlines suspended their  own flight service between Beijing and Honolulu. It’s extremely evident  that even major airlines are scrambling to keep up with rising fuel  costs without raising prices for a cost-conscious consumer base.

More at: https://oilprice.com/Energy/Energy-G...Expensive.html

----------


## oyarde

> The price of jet fuel has continued to skyrocket over the last year,  currently clocking in at a whopping 36.5 percent higher than at this  time last year. In order to cope with the resulting massive increase in  operational costs, commercial airlines have been reducing the number of  flights run on select routes and are presently considering raising  fares.
> Just this month several major airlines have announced major cutbacks in flights. American Airlines announced  it would be suspending all flights between Chicago and Shanghai during  the month of October, as well as reducing the number of flights between  Chicago and Tokyo’s Narita International Airport, cutting down from  daily service to just three times a week, explicitly citing the current  price of jet fuel as a prime reason for these decisions. On the very  same day as American’s announcement, Hawaiian Airlines suspended their  own flight service between Beijing and Honolulu. It’s extremely evident  that even major airlines are scrambling to keep up with rising fuel  costs without raising prices for a cost-conscious consumer base.
> 
> More at: https://oilprice.com/Energy/Energy-G...Expensive.html


What has Danke done about rising fuel costs ?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> What has Danke done about rising fuel costs ?


He has undoubtedly been wasting fuel in sufficient quantities to drive up the price.

----------


## Danke

MILE HIGH THUGS *Brits start mass brawl on Easyjet plane after woman ‘gets her boobs out and starts*Footage shows a group of passengers on plane from Luton to Ibiza pushing and shoving as tempers flared after it was claimed she was also doing cartwheels down the aisle.


The footage was captured by a passenger called Josh who told Unilad: “We got on the plane and her friends were all seated at the back, and she was at the front amongst guys who were giving her more drink.
“She was up lap-dancing on them and she got her boobs out, and she was a mess the whole time.
“She was also doing cartwheels down the aisle of the plane while we were flying along.”
There is no suggestion that the woman referred to is in the video but her reported behaviour is said to have led to the incident.
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/713357...obs-lap-dance/

----------


## Danke



----------


## Danke



----------


## Brian4Liberty

@Danke, do something...




> Pilot shortage keeps some CAL FIRE air tankers grounded
> 
> https://fireaviation.com/2018/09/04/...kers-grounded/

----------


## oyarde

> 


I have taken a lot of african flights with what I suspect were russian pilots. Never had any of the good peanuts .

----------


## Anti Federalist

> @Danke, do something...


Gimme a time and type waiver and I'll fly 'em.

----------


## Swordsmyth

An American Airlines pilot came to the rescue with pizza after passengers were stranded due to Texas weather.
American  Airlines Flight 2354 from Los Angeles to Dallas-Fort Worth was rerouted  to Wichita Falls on Thursday after thunderstorms hit the area, leaving  159 people stuck until the next day.
That’s when when the plane’s captain decided to order 40 boxes of Papa Johns and deliver it to passengers himself.
A  Twitter video of the thoughtful moment shows the plane’s captain, Jeff  Raines, handing out the boxes to passengers lined up on the airport  curb.
“I don't think I've seen this before," Josh Raines, an employee who shot the video, wrote alongside his tweet.
Bystanders can be heard saying, “What a guy!”
While the captain thanked people for their compliments, he made sure to clarify that the gesture was a team effort.
“My  First Officer was on the telephone with crew tracking / hotel desk  arranging for our release and hotels for the entire crew. The Flight  Attendants manned a galley cart from the aircraft serving waters, juice,  and sodas to all the passengers in the terminal,” Raines wrote on his  Facebook page.  “All while the Envoy SPS Personnel were arranging for a  bus, re-booking flights, and answering a flurry of questions from these  passengers. Thanks to everyone for your help – there is no “I” in TEAM.”
The scheduled flight took off the next day, American Airlines said.

More at: https://www.yahoo.com/news/thoughtfu...114851441.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

> That’s when when the plane’s captain decided to order 40 boxes of *Papa Johns* and deliver it to passengers himself.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Anti Federalist

I can't think of a manual adjustment that would blow out everybody's ears due to rapid depressurization... @Danke ?


*Air pressure mix-up causes mass bleeding on Indian flight*

https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news...light-10740118

20 Sep 2018 03:03PM (Updated: 20 Sep 2018 03:47PM)

MUMBAI: A cockpit mix-up left more than 30 passengers on an Indian plane bleeding from their ears and noses on Thursday (Sep 20) after the crew forgot to flick a switch regulating cabin air pressure.

The Jet Airways flight to Jaipur had to turn back as the alarming symptoms became apparent, the airline said, with one traveller describing "panic" on board.

The plane carrying 166 passengers landed back in Mumbai and those affected were given medical attention while alternative flights were arranged, Jet Airways said.

The flight crew "has been taken off scheduled duties pending investigation", the company said in a statement.

People on board posted photos and videos of the calamity online, with one purported passenger, Darshak Hathi, uploading footage on Twitter showing travellers using oxygen masks.

"Panic situation due to technical fault in @jetairways 9W 0697 going from Mumbai to Jaipur," he tweeted.

"Flt return back to Mumbai after 45 mts. All passengers are safe including me," he added.

 Darshak Hathi@DarshakHathi
 Panic situation due to technical fault in @jetairways 9W 0697 going from Mumbai to Jaipur.  Flt return back to Mumbai after 45 mts. All passengers are safe including me.
9:35 PM - Sep 19, 2018 · Chhatrapati Shivaji International Airport (BOM)


India's Ministry of Civil Aviation said in a tweet it had sought an "immediate report" from official agencies.

The incident is the latest in a string of embarrassing incidents for the airline which, like other Indian carriers, has been suffering financially.

In January, two Jet Airways pilots were grounded for getting into a brawl and storming out of the cockpit briefly during a New Year's Day flight from London to Mumbai.

----------


## oyarde

Jet Airways in Mumbai ? Ya , probably Danke  .

----------


## Anti Federalist

Maybe making $#@! run on time and not gate raping us might help.



*Miami’s airport tries therapy dogs to soothe stressed-out travelers*

https://www.miamiherald.com/living/t...218722150.html

BY HOWARD COHEN
hcohen@miamiherald.com
September 20, 2018 12:06 PM
Updated 33 minutes ago

Flying too stressful these days?

Of course it is.

Would a visit from a cute therapy dog make your layover a bit less unpleasant?

That’s what travel officials at Miami International Airport hope as it starts a new therapy dog program, the Miami Hound Machine, on Monday, Sept. 24.

The first five MIA Volunteer K-9 Ambassadors — Abbey, Belle, Dash, Donovan and Pico — and their owners will greet passengers and, presumably, make them feel better, inside Concourse D.

According to Miami-Dade Aviation spokesman Greg Chin, the therapy dogs will visit the airport “during peak travel periods at MIA to de-stress and comfort, where they will spread love and warmth to travelers.”

The dogs will work on shifts of about two hours at a time during peak travel times year round.

Says Chin: “Therapy dogs are a no-brainer for airport customer service. If a passenger is having a bad day or under stress, what’s better than a loving, happy dog to put you at ease? They’re known as man’s best friend for a reason.”

According to CNBC, several airports — including Denver, Los Angeles and Cincinnati — have adopted similar dog therapy programs for its travelers.

The Miami Hound Machine program relies on certified therapy dogs from the Alliance of Therapy Dogs, an international registry of certified therapy dog teams.

MIA has had a couple recent trial runs with the four-legged K-9 volunteers, Chin said, and “they are a hit.”

----------


## oyarde

> Maybe making $#@! run on time and not gate raping us might help.
> 
> 
> 
> *Miami’s airport tries therapy dogs to soothe stressed-out travelers*
> 
> https://www.miamiherald.com/living/t...218722150.html
> 
> BY HOWARD COHEN
> ...


Its a trap , drug sniffing dogs , DEA agents will observe and you will be stopped later after you pick up your baggage.

----------


## euphemia

> Would a visit from a cute therapy dog make your layover a bit less unpleasant?


I would love a visit from an kind of dog any time.  I saw a giant dalmatian in a home improvement store today.  I respectfully and politely asked if the dog liked to be petted.  The answer was yes and I took a few minutes to pet this gorgeous dog.  We have been pet-free for several years and I really miss having a dog around.  I would love to visit with a dog at the airport.  

We don’t have plans to fly any time soon.  I will be driving to visit my new grandson and his 4 siblings next week.

----------


## TheTexan

> Gimme a time and type waiver and I'll fly 'em.


I have a few hours of jet experience in FSX.  I could probably fly it no problem

----------


## Danke

> I can't think of a manual adjustment that would blow out everybody's ears due to rapid depressurization... @Danke ?
> 
> 
> *Air pressure mix-up causes mass bleeding on Indian flight*
> 
> https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news...light-10740118
> 
> 20 Sep 2018 03:03PM (Updated: 20 Sep 2018 03:47PM)
> 
> ...


Story doesn't make any sense, which is typical.

----------


## Danke

> Maybe making $#@! run on time and not gate raping us might help.
> 
> 
> 
> *Miami’s airport tries therapy dogs to soothe stressed-out travelers*
> 
> https://www.miamiherald.com/living/t...218722150.html
> 
> BY HOWARD COHEN
> ...


They have those at MSP airport.  Can't imagine wanting to pet a dog that hundreds of others have been touching all day.

----------


## oyarde

> Story doesn't make any sense, which is typical.


Must be a new kind of food poisoning .

----------


## oyarde

Everyone knows airport dogs are a trap . Walk the other way .

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Story doesn't make any sense, which is typical.


Yah, that was my first thought as well.

----------


## Swordsmyth

You should pad your budget for your next vacation: Your air travel is likely to be a bit more expensive.
Delta  dal   said yesterday it has raised its baggage fees on domestic flights from  $25 to $30 for the first bag and from $35 to $40 for the second. It’s  following in the footsteps of JetBlue  jblu  , United Airlines  ual  , Air Canada and West Jet, which all raised their baggage fees by $5 in the past month.
American Airlines  aal  has not yet announced any such baggage fee increases, but industry observers expect it’s just a matter of time. Southwest Airlines  luv  remains the only major U.S. carrier with no fees for the first two bags.


More at: https://finance.yahoo.com/news/why-a...093137583.html

----------


## Danke

More: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...nt-sit-to.html

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Is Air Canada hiring the best and brightest from Asia? Captain Wai Tu Lo have a new job?

Do something...

----------


## oyarde

Looks like I have a flight week from tomorrow I cannot avoid . The return trip will be my last probably until I decide if I an going to take a birth certificate to the license branch to get the new id to fly next yr . I am leaning towards not . The kids all know where I live they can come and see me . I hate airports .

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Looks like I have a flight week from tomorrow I cannot avoid . The return trip will be my last probably until I decide if I an going to take a birth certificate to the license branch to get the new id to fly next yr . I am leaning towards not . The kids all know where I live they can come and see me . I hate airports .


You could always get your own gyrocopter and fly yourself anywhere you need to go.

----------


## Swordsmyth

A mother claims a United flight attendant yelled at her for traveling in business class with a crying baby.
Krupa  Patel Bala was traveling on a United Airlines flight from Sydney to San  Francisco on Tuesday with her husband and 8-month-old boy earlier this  week when her son began to cry.
In  a now-deleted post on Facebook, she wrote that after about five minutes  of the baby crying in the bassinet, a flight attendant named Linda came  over and “yelled” at her husband that it was “absolutely unacceptable,”  according to local San Francisco news station KTVU.
“We picked him up, per her request, and tried to get him to calm down,” Bala wrote in the post.
“When  Linda returned, I kindly tried to explain to her that her request  really stressed me out as he’s an-eight-month-old and we have 13 hours  ahead of us on this flight. He’s going to cry again, and I don’t have  any control over that.”
Both Bala and the flight attendant walked into economy class to discuss the little boy’s crying, KTVU reported.
The  mother claims Linda told her she should have given back the boy his  bottle and shouldn’t have tried to put him to sleep without the lights  off. She also claims Linda told her the baby’s crying was stressful to  the crew, because babies aren’t allowed to cry for more than five  minutes and most airlines don’t allow babies in business class.
“I was told it’s part of the rule book that the babies are not allowed to cry for more than five minutes,” Bala wrote.
“When I asked to see the rule book, I was laughed at and told I could see it when we landed because there’s no internet.”
Bala  explained to Linda she understood people on board would be frustrated  with a crying baby, but “there is a more constructive way for her to ask  us to manage the situation.”
“She  could have asked us to walk the baby around, tactfully shared that it  was starting to disturb passengers, or really anything with a smile that  acknowledged that we weren’t out to make everyone, including us,  suffer,” she wrote.
“Her  response to that was to tell me that it didn’t matter because it was  just unacceptable for the baby to cry, and as the parent I need to  control him.”

More at: https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/unit...154025806.html

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> A mother claims a United flight attendant yelled at her for traveling in business class with a crying baby.
> Krupa  Patel Bala was traveling on a United Airlines flight from Sydney to San  Francisco on Tuesday with her husband and 8-month-old boy earlier this  week when her son began to cry.
> In  a now-deleted post on Facebook, she wrote that after about five minutes  of the baby crying in the bassinet, a flight attendant named Linda came  over and “yelled” at her husband that it was “absolutely unacceptable,”  according to local San Francisco news station KTVU.
> “We picked him up, per her request, and tried to get him to calm down,” Bala wrote in the post.
> “When  Linda returned, I kindly tried to explain to her that her request  really stressed me out as he’s an-eight-month-old and we have 13 hours  ahead of us on this flight. He’s going to cry again, and I don’t have  any control over that.”
> Both Bala and the flight attendant walked into economy class to discuss the little boy’s crying, KTVU reported.
> The  mother claims Linda told her she should have given back the boy his  bottle and shouldn’t have tried to put him to sleep without the lights  off. She also claims Linda told her the baby’s crying was stressful to  the crew, because babies aren’t allowed to cry for more than five  minutes and most airlines don’t allow babies in business class.
> “I was told it’s part of the rule book that the babies are not allowed to cry for more than five minutes,” Bala wrote.
> “When I asked to see the rule book, I was laughed at and told I could see it when we landed because there’s no internet.”
> ...


Culture clash. Some cultures tend to simply ignore babies and children, even if other cultures might perceive the children as engaging in “bad” behavior or being noisy.

----------


## Danke

$#@! happens happened.  Worse accident in aviation.

----------


## Danke

Southwest airline almost caused a similar accident in California, mistakenly taxing on an active runway in the fog. The quick reaction of the United pilot prevented it by exiting the runway at the last minute on a high speed runway exit during his takeoff roll.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> $#@! happens happened.  Worse accident in aviation.


$#@! happened. Worst accident in US maritime history.

----------


## Danke

> $#@! happened. Worst accident in US maritime history.


Somethings are beyond the Captain's control, like the Valujet accident. (working for such a low cost carrier is suspect to being with) But many accidence are preventable with a strong union to back up a the crew decisions wrt safety and refusing to take a jet.  Non union carriers, you not only risk being fired, but not hired at another carrier.

But people will take out life insurance policies, and then shop on the Internet for the lowest fares when the want to go somewhere at nearly the speed of sound over 6 miles above the earth,

I routinely fly over the pole in a two engine aircraft.  And Passengers soundly sleep.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Somethings are beyond the Captain's control, like the Valujet accident. (working for such a low cost carrier is suspect to being with) But many accidence are preventable with a strong union to back up a the crew decisions wrt safety and refusing to take a jet.  Non union carriers, you not only risk being fired, but not hired at another carrier.
> 
> But people will take out life insurance policies, and then shop on the Internet for the lowest fares when the want to go somewhere at nearly the speed of sound over 6 miles above the earth,
> 
> I routinely fly over the pole in a two engine aircraft.  And Passengers soundly sleep.


You're a victim of your own success

----------


## Origanalist

Danke do something

----------


## Swordsmyth

United Airlines Pilot Andrew Collins has been suspended after being  arrested for indecent exposure at Denver Airport's Westin Hotel.

More at: https://www.yahoo.com/news/airline-p...191003241.html

Any relation to Matt?

----------


## Danke

> United Airlines Pilot Andrew Collins has been suspended after being  arrested for indecent exposure at Denver Airport's Westin Hotel.
> 
> More at: https://www.yahoo.com/news/airline-p...191003241.html
> 
> Any relation to Matt?


I figured someone would post this.  Though it would have been AF.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I figured someone would post this.  Though it would have been AF.


Be glad I'm on your side about PoW pictures.

----------


## Swordsmyth

More than 24,000 United Airlines  flight attendants want management at the Chicago-based carrier to know  the fight isn’t over yet to reverse a controversial move announced  earlier this month to cut one flight attendant from staffing assigned to  United's high-margin Polaris international business class cabin.
United  flight attendants who belong to the Association of Flight Attendants  (AFA) are planning a system-wide “day of action” on Dec. 13 to protest  the staffing cuts and other issues that have rankled rank-and-file  flight attendants in recent months.
The  protest is expected to include informational picket lines at United’s  key hubs across the nation, including Chicago’s O’Hare International  Airport, San Francisco International Airport, Los Angeles International  Airport, and Newark Liberty International Airport, among others.
In  a memo to AFA's United Airlines membership, union leaders said “we are  taking our fight public because our fight affects the traveling public  too, and management should not only be answering to Wall Street. The  people on planes are the ones who matter.”
United  management has insisted the cut of one flight attendant in the Polaris  cabin, to take effect Feb. 1, will not materially affect the level of  service to Polaris customers because the carrier plans to pre-plate  entrees served in the business cabin.


Other concerns United flight  attendants hope to bring to the public’s attention are what FAs insist  are insufficient hotel accommodations during irregular operations and  severe weather, plus the need to fix payroll issues and resolve  discrepancies expeditiously.  
AFA  also want United to eliminate so-called “long sits” that require some  flight attendants to work grueling schedules such as an overnight  red-eye transcon flight followed by another morning flight the same day.

More at: https://www.bizjournals.com/chicago/...hoo&yptr=yahoo

----------


## Anti Federalist

> More than 24,000 United Airlines  flight attendants want management at the Chicago-based carrier to know  the fight isn’t over yet to reverse a controversial move announced  earlier this month to cut one flight attendant from staffing assigned to  United's high-margin Polaris international business class cabin.
> United  flight attendants who belong to the Association of Flight Attendants  (AFA) are planning a system-wide “day of action” on Dec. 13 to protest  the staffing cuts and other issues that have rankled rank-and-file  flight attendants in recent months.
> The  protest is expected to include informational picket lines at United’s  key hubs across the nation, including Chicago’s O’Hare International  Airport, San Francisco International Airport, Los Angeles International  Airport, and Newark Liberty International Airport, among others.
> In  a memo to AFA's United Airlines membership, union leaders said “we are  taking our fight public because our fight affects the traveling public  too, and management should not only be answering to Wall Street. The  people on planes are the ones who matter.”
> United  management has insisted the cut of one flight attendant in the Polaris  cabin, to take effect Feb. 1, will not materially affect the level of  service to Polaris customers because the carrier plans to pre-plate  entrees served in the business cabin.
> 
> 
> Other concerns United flight  attendants hope to bring to the public’s attention are what FAs insist  are insufficient hotel accommodations during irregular operations and  severe weather, plus the need to fix payroll issues and resolve  discrepancies expeditiously.  
> AFA  also want United to eliminate so-called “long sits” that require some  flight attendants to work grueling schedules such as an overnight  red-eye transcon flight followed by another morning flight the same day.
> ...


Well, I guess I can understand that.

On United, the average age of the straight, non trans queeer FA staff has got to be about 70.

----------


## Swordsmyth

* The American skies have gone from an open market with many competing airlines to a cozy oligopoly with four major airlines.*  To say that there are four major airlines overstates the true level  of competition. Most U.S. airlines dominate a local hub, unironically  known as “fortress hubs,” where they face little competition and have a  near monopoly. They have the landing slots, and they are willing to  engage in predatory pricing to keep out any new entrants. At 40 of the  100 largest U.S. airports, a single airline controls a majority of the  market.
  United, for example, dominates many of the country’s largest  airports. In Houston, United has around a 60 percent market share, in  Newark 51 percent, in Washington Dulles 43 percent, in San Francisco 38  percent and in Chicago 31 percent. This situation is even more skewed  for other airlines. For example, Delta has an 80 percent market share in  Atlanta and 77 percent in Philadelphia, while in Dallas-Fort Worth it  has 77 percent. For many routes, you simply have no choice.

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...-capitalism-it

----------


## Anti Federalist

@Danke 



*Passenger says Delta pilot used Grindr to hit on him during flight*

https://nypost.com/2018/11/28/passen...during-flight/

By Christian Gollayan November 28, 2018 | 2:56pm | Updated

Passenger says Delta pilot used Grindr to hit on him during flight

A college student said that a Delta pilot messaged him on Grindr during their flight. Getty Images

A passenger onboard a Delta plane was creeped out after a pilot messaged him on Grindr during their flight.

JP Thorn, a 27-year-old college student, told The Post that the strange interaction happened while he was flying from Saint Paul, Minnesota, to Chicago in August. When his flight landed, his cellular service returned and he noticed a new notification on the gay dating app.

[img]https://********************************/2018/11/181128-delta-pilot-grindr-embed.jpg?quality=90&strip=all&w=300[/img]

“I see you’re on my flight,” the message read. “Enjoy the ride to Chicago.”

“My reaction was I knew I needed to get off this plane as fast as I can,” Thorn, who’s studying communications at Hamline University, told The Post. “I’ve had some weird experiences with proximity stuff on Grindr.”

Turns out, Thorn told The Post that the message was sent 30 minutes prior to the plane’s landing, which meant he received the message during their 90-minute trip. Thorn said that according to the gay dating app, the man was 90 feet away from him, and the man’s profile features a photo of the sky taken from the cockpit.

“My deductive reasoning led me to believe that he was the pilot,” Thorn told The Post. “I messaged him back and he told me that he was one of the pilots.”

Though Thorn was weirded out by the online exchange, his anxieties were alleviated after he left the plane and walked to his connecting flight. He continued to chat with the pilot on Grindr, whom Thorn ultimately described as a “nice guy.”

“He asked me about our flight, how it was on the way, and [the conversation] was really standard,” Thorn said. “I said there was no turbulence, then he made a joke about turbulence.”

Thorn deleted his app when he landed in Nashville and has lost touch with the aviator ever since. Though Thorn said that if he didn’t have to catch his connecting flight, he would’ve met the captain.

“I meet up with people all the time from Grindr,” Thorn said. “I think I totally would have met him for coffee.”

On Sunday, Thorn uploaded a screenshot of their conversation on Twitter, which quickly turned into a social media sensation and now has more than 218 thousand likes.

remember when my pilot messaged me on grindr at 30,000 feet in the air pic.twitter.com/0q7QNDX7MV

— JP (@emobandtshirt) November 25, 2018

“I got a lot of people saying I should’ve met up with pilots because they make a lot of money,” he said. “That was pretty funny.”

And Thorn said that he would fly with Delta again.

“It’s the only airline I tend to use,” he said. “I don’t think they get into too much controversy.”

Delta didn’t immediately return a request for comment.

----------


## oyarde

> @Danke 
> 
> 
> 
> *Passenger says Delta pilot used Grindr to hit on him during flight*
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/11/28/passen...during-flight/
> 
> By Christian Gollayan November 28, 2018 | 2:56pm | Updated
> ...


Coming out of Dankes hometown  you will notice . Changed the name of the airline certainly .

----------


## Danke

> @Danke 
> 
> 
> 
> *Passenger says Delta pilot used Grindr to hit on him during flight*
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/11/28/passen...during-flight/
> 
> By Christian Gollayan November 28, 2018 | 2:56pm | Updated
> ...


Where do you find these stories...nvm, don't answer that.

Probably fake anyways (never trust a pole smoker, even when they Captain your boat), and if not, probably a Delta Connection airline, not Delta Mainline.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> @Danke 
> 
> *Passenger says Delta pilot used Grindr to hit on him during flight*
> 
> https://nypost.com/2018/11/28/passen...during-flight/
> 
> By Christian Gollayan November 28, 2018 | 2:56pm | Updated
> 
> Passenger says Delta pilot used Grindr to hit on him during flight
> ...


This has to rank right up there with the most ridiculous story ever published.

Is Delta supposed to care about this? Some random gay guy got a message on a gay dating app! Fire up the presses, this is big! Get Delta on the phone now, they have some explaining to do!.

----------


## Danke

> This has to rank right up there with the most ridiculous story ever published.
> 
> Is Delta supposed to care about this? “Some random gay guy got a message on a gay dating app! Fire up the presses, this is big! Get Delta on the phone now, they have some explaining to do!”.


If they can prove it came during flight from a pilot at his duty station, then he will get in twouble.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> If they can prove it can during flight from a pilot at his duty station, then he will get in twouble.


He'll claim homophobia.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> If they can prove it can during flight from a pilot at his duty station, then he will get in twouble.


So the point is supposed to be the use of a cell phone or other personal device? Is that banned at all times for crew?

----------


## Danke

> So the point is supposed to be the use of a cell phone or other personal device? Is that banned at all times for crew?


Yes. unless on a break.  But that with multiple crews onboard, like a long international flight.

----------


## Danke

> He'll claim homophobia.


Oh, so that is how you've been able to keep your job.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Oh, so that is how you've been able to keep your job.


We're manly *men* over here, not a bunch of twinkle toed poofsters.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Oh, so that is how you've been able to keep your job.


Must have been a bad flight day.

I know what will cheer you up...

~hugs~

----------


## Danke

> Must have been a bad flight day.
> 
> I know what will cheer you up...
> 
> ~hugs~


Not flying, have some time off.  My winter beater is leaking coolant.  Think it's coming from the head gasket.  Gonna try some of that sealant stuff, vehicle not worth doing a proper repair unless @oyarde came over with his work clothes and gloves.

----------


## oyarde

> Not flying, have some time off.  My winter beater is leaking coolant.  Think it's coming from the head gasket.  Gonna try some of that sealant stuff, vehicle not worth doing a proper repair unless @oyarde came over with his work clothes and gloves.


Is it a straight six ?

----------


## Danke

> Is it a straight six ?


no

----------


## oyarde

> no


That means there will be a lot of stuff in the way of taking off the head ?

----------


## Danke

> That means there will be a lot of stuff in the way of taking off the head ?



I have lots of beads still.

----------


## oyarde

> no


You probably really should fix it right before it gets any colder . It is one of those things you really just have to do yourself too because the labor rate on it will be way too high .

----------


## Danke

> You probably really should fix it right before it gets any colder . It is one of those things you really just have to do yourself too because the labor rate on it will be way too high .



If the sealant $#@! don't work, it is off to the grave yard after I strip out my rad stereo.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> If the sealant $#@! don't work, it is off to the grave yard after I strip out my rad stereo.


Maybe you can sell it to AF.

----------


## oyarde

> If the sealant $#@! don't work, it is off to the grave yard after I strip out my rad stereo.


I dunno , if the motor and trans are good you should probably fix it and drive it

----------


## phill4paul

She needs re-education at your home for wayward women.




> Dominatrix specializes in turning ‘white, right-wing men’ into socialists
> 
>     For many of her clientele, who are almost exclusively white right-wing men because she finds herself unable “to be even fictionally cruel to any other type of man,” that fetish is serving a powerful woman. Marbury derives her pleasure comes from forcing those men to see the contradiction between their love of powerful women and their support for political parties that actively work to limit women’s rights and empowerment.


 

https://womenintheworld.com/2018/11/...to-socialists/

----------


## Danke

My guess, the mechanics failed to latch it after some work.  And a pilot missed that during the pre-flight walk around.

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/passengers...opstories.html*

Passengers terrified after part of engine cover flies off plane during flight to Tampa*


_Passengers terrified after part of engine cover flies off plane during flight to Tampa originally appeared on abcnews.go.com_
A Frontier Airlines plane bound for Tampa was forced to return to Las Vegas after an engine malfunction, according to the airline.
On Friday morning, a section of the engine cover, called a cowling, came loose and separated from the aircraft, Frontier Airlines said.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Not flying, have some time off.  My winter beater is leaking coolant.  Think it's coming from the head gasket.  Gonna try some of that sealant stuff, vehicle not worth doing a proper repair unless @oyarde came over with his work clothes and gloves.


Gonna put a crimp in your sex life if you don't get it fixed.

----------


## Danke

> Gonna put a crimp in your sex life if you don't get it fixed.


That one was destroyed in the fire too.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> That one was destroyed in the fire too.


I've got my eye on a new one for you...

----------


## Anti Federalist

And as long as I'm at POWM...

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Danke

Thanks for crashing my browser this morning, AF.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Southwest Plane Slides off Wet Runway at Burbank Airport*

https://www.breitbart.com/local/2018...rbank-airport/



LOS ANGELES (AP) — A Southwest plane slid off a wet runway as it landed during heavy rain at Hollywood Burbank Airport north of Los Angeles.

The Federal Aviation Administration says no injuries were reported during the landing Thursday as a powerful fall storm swept through the region.

FAA spokesman Ian Gregor says the plane came to a stop in a graded area designed to slow aircraft that overshoot the runway. 

“Mud was hitting the windows,” passenger Grant Palmer told CBS Los Angeles. “So that’s when I started thinking, well, we do have a problem here. We must no longer be on the runway.”

“There was a little bit of sliding, and that was irregular,” another passenger said. “I’ve never experienced that before.”

117 passengers were on board the flight.

Meanwhile, snow has forced the closure of Interstate 5 in the Grapevine area between LA and the San Joaquin Valley. Transportation officials say vehicles were sliding in lanes along the key north-south route.

Closer to sea level, the system dumped rain that flooded highways and caused nightmare traffic conditions for commuters.

A mudslide closed Pacific Coast Highway and other roads in the Malibu area, where hillsides were denuded by recent wildfires.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Journalist claims 'women-only' plane sections could combat midair assault*

https://www.foxnews.com/travel/journ...id-air-assault

One female journalist has declared that women-only seating sections on planes is the way to a safer future in the high skies, avowing that the armrest in commercial passenger seating is a gender political issue in the wake of the #MeToo movement.

Last month, columnist Kate Whitehead penned a piece for the South China Morning Post titled "Manspreading on a plane: In the age of #MeToo, even the armrest is a gender politics issue." Although the story has since been criticized by commenters, she is factually correct in her assertion that sexual assault is indeed on the rise in the high skies.

I dream of a future in which there are women-only seating sections on planes. Most women intuitively understand that the armrest is neutral territory and leave it as a slim buffer between them and their neighbor, Whitehead writes. Id be prepared to campaign vocally for pink rows, but I suspect airlines wouldnt be in favor because that would mean other rows full only of men  and that wouldnt work.

I dream of a future in which there are women-only seating sections on planes. Most women intuitively understand that the armrest is neutral territory and leave it as a slim buffer between them and their neighbor."

Men  and airlines  depend on encroachment onto womens seats for comfortable travel, she continues. I hope that in the wake of the #MeToo movement, people will come to realise that the airline armrest is a gender political issue. The first airline to establish pink rows will have my [business.]

Nine times out of 10  based on my extensive experience flying cattle class  if a man is seated beside a woman he will claim the armrest, Whitehead claims. With the average seat width being 17.2 inches, this means you have effectively lost about 12 per cent. If you are unfortunate enough to be in the middle of a row and have a man on either side, you have lost nearly a quarter of your seat. And yet you are paying the same price as those space-invading men.

For context, Whiteheads call for gender-specified seating on airplanes is not entirely original. Air India, Indias national carrier, debuted women-only rows on planes in 2017, following two reported incidents of assault, according to the New Zealand Herald. Likewise, Vistara, another Indian carrier, rolled out a "Woman Flyer" service, which gave preferred seating to women traveling alone.

Commenters on Whiteheads story, meanwhile, were less than supportive of her pitch.

Grow up ladies, the world don't revolve around you, one critic clapped.

*How ridiculous is this! Next it's women only planes, then pilots and cabin crew, another agreed.*

Is this supposed to be Satire? another chimed in.

Air India, Indias national carrier, debuted women-only rows on planes in 2017, following two reported incidents of assault, according to the New Zealand Herald. Likewise, Vistara, another Indian carrier, rolled out a "Woman Flyer" service, which gave preferred seating to women traveling alone.

In a larger sense, however, multiple cases of midflight sexual harassment and assault in the U.S. have made national headlines through the last year. Over the summer, the FBI issued a statement on the increasing threat of sexual assault on commercial flights. According to the bureaus findings, for example, 2017 saw 63 reported cases of in-flight sexual assault, while 2014 had seen 38.

And 2018 also had its share of sexual abuse claims too. In August, a Detroit-area man was convicted after a five-day trial by a federal jury for sexually assaulting a sleeping passenger on a Spirit Airlines flight.

A month later, a Delta passenger sued the airline claiming that crew members failed to detain a passenger who sexually assaulted her during a flight. Also in September, a Texas man was arrested for allegedly sexually assaulting a fellow passenger on a Southwest flight.

In early November, a former senior Alaska Airlines pilot was fired after a female co-pilot sued the airline, alleging that the captain drugged and raped her during a June 2017 work trip. The aviator, who flew for Alaska Airlines for 22 years, claims he was wrongly terminated amid false #MeToo claims in a negligent, flawed investigation.

In response, in mid-November, the Trump administration announced the creation of a new task force dedicated to investigating sexual misconduct and assault crimes in the high skies, an issue that the FBI has described as increasing at an alarming rate in recent years.

The National In-Flight Sexual Misconduct Task Force will be a subcommittee of the Aviation Consumer Protection Advisory Committee; the group is slated to have their inaugural meeting on Jan. 16, 2019 in Washington, D.C.

----------


## Danke

*Man who sexually assaulted woman on flight while she slept is jailed for nine years*


A man who sexually assaulted a woman on a plane while she slept in the seat next to him has been jailed in the US.
Prabhu Ramamoorthy, 34, was also sitting next to his wife on the overnight flight in January.

The Indian man, who moved to the US in 2015, has now been sentenced to nine years in prison.

During his trial, the 23-year-old woman said she woke up during the journey and “saw his hands inside” her.
Ramamoorthy had molested the victim while unbuttoning her blouse and unzipping her trousers as she slept
.
The victim said that she felt “petrified, frozen” during the assault.

She watched the sentencing hearing from the first row of the court, accompanied by her boyfriend.

US attorney Matthew Schneider said: “Everyone has the right to be secure and safe when they travel on aeroplanes. We appreciate the victim in this case for her courage to speak out.”

Prosecutors asked the court for a sentence of nearly 11 years but James Amberg, Ramamoorthy’s defence lawyer, had asked the court for a sentence of less than 10 years.

US District Judge Terrence Berg said he hoped the jail term would be “grave enough” to deter others from committing similar assaults.

Ramamoorthy arrived in the US on a work visa in 2015 and lives in Detroit with his wife.
The couple were flying from Las Vegas to Detroit with Spirit Airlines after a trip to the Grand Canyon.
Ramamoorthy declined to make a statement before receiving his sentence.

The judge noted his lack of remorse but said that the 35-year-old had the right to stay silent.
A jury convicted Ramamoorthy in August.

He will be deported to India (maybe @Itsback can teach him how to open coconuts then) after serving his prison term.

Mr Amberg told the judge that the conviction would bring “severe and lifelong consequences” to Ramamoorthy and his wife when they returned to India.

“His life is effectively over,” the lawyer said.

----------


## oyarde

> *Man who sexually assaulted woman on flight while she slept is jailed for nine years*
> 
> 
> A man who sexually assaulted a woman on a plane while she slept in the seat next to him has been jailed in the US.
> Prabhu Ramamoorthy, 34, was also sitting next to his wife on the overnight flight in January.
> 
> The Indian man, who moved to the US in 2015, has now been sentenced to nine years in prison.
> 
> During his trial, the 23-year-old woman said she woke up during the journey and “saw his hands inside” her.
> ...


Was this on one of your flights ?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> He will be deported to India (maybe @Itsback can teach him how to open coconuts then) after serving his prison term


Good.

Another one we could use less of.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Grupo Aeromexico, an airline holding company, headquartered in Mexico  City that owns and operates Aeromexico, is investigating a possible  drone strike that severely damaged one of its Boeing 737 jetliners as  the aircraft approached its final destination in Tijuana, Mexico,  reported Bloomberg.
  Several social media reports and local Mexican news media confirmed  by Grupo Aeromexico that Flight 773 from Guadalajara was in final  approach (also called the final leg and final approach leg) to the  airport when the crew heard a “very strong blow” to the aircraft. The  pilots were able to land without further incident, as no passengers were  injured.
 Desde Tijuana nos hacen llegar estas imágenes del Radomo de un B737 de Aeromexico en Tijuana.

Nuestra fuente indica que se trató de un impacto a un dron en la aproximación final. pic.twitter.com/YJhKVGKY4W
 — FsMex.com (@FsMexcom) December 12, 2018 2018-12-12 Aeromexico B737-800  (XA-ADV) sustained damage to its radome on approach to runway 09 at  Tijuana-Intl AP (MMTJ), Mexico. Flight #AM770 from Guadalajara landed safely. Unconfirmed reports indicate the aircraft may have hit a drone. https://t.co/L7aG5OlLDp pic.twitter.com/g0Mfpw1po3
 — JACDEC (@JacdecNew) December 13, 2018Local reports suggested that it was a drone that caused the  terrifying impact and have provided numerous pictures of the badly  damaged nosecone and radome of the aircraft.
 Avión de Aeroméxico choca con dron en #Tijuana https://t.co/5ffb6yCDCy pic.twitter.com/KyB9eyZncw
 — Milenio.com (@Milenio) December 13, 2018“The exact cause is still being investigated,” Aeromexico said in a  statement. “The aircraft landed normally and the passengers’ safety was  never compromised.”


  More photos have emerged on social media showing a large dent punched into the front of the plane.



More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...r-drone-strike

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Anti Federalist

@Danke

Yer boss is a dick. You can tell him I said that.



*Skyrocketing seat selection fees enrage flyers, enrich airlines*

https://www.usatoday.com/story/trave...es/2293721002/

Dawn Gilbertson, USA TODAY Published 9:00 p.m. ET Dec. 18, 2018 | Updated 9:28 a.m. ET Dec. 19, 2018

There is nothing special about aisle seat 18D on Delta Air Lines Flight 2876 from Atlanta to New York.

No extra legroom, free drinks or priority boarding.

But try to reserve it for a January weekend getaway and a price tag pops up: $59.99. One way. On top of the ticket price.

Seat 18D is an ordinary aisle seat on American Airlines, too, but it'll cost you $39 one way to reserve it on a flight between Dallas and Boston in mid-February. Prefer 12D a few rows up? That'll be $43. 12E,  a lowly middle seat, is going for $36. 

Seat selection fees, once the province of no frills discount airlines like Spirit and Allegiant, have become big business for major airlines – and a source of frustration and confusion for travelers.

They are prevalent and pricey at American and Delta, and United starting selling them on Dec. 14, a move the company announced in August. United appears to be starting slow, with limited seats per flight and an initial fee of $9 each way, according to a spot check of routes by USA TODAY.

The seat assignments for sale are "preferred'' seats, so named because they are in areas of the plane airlines say passengers prefer, such as aisle and window seats closer to the front.

United President Scott Kirby, a pioneer of seat fees when he was president of US Airways a decade ago, has long said paying different prices for seats on a plane, even if the only perk is getting off sooner than other passengers, is no different than paying higher prices for seats closer to the front at a concert or sporting event.

Brett Snyder, a former airline employee who writes the Cranky Flier blog and runs a travel service called Cranky Concierge, calls that a "completely ridiculous comparison.''

"It's not like you need a view of the pilot here,'' he said.

TODAY IN THE SKY: November route roundup: Where airlines are adding service

Bob Denny calls preferred seats a ripoff. Denny, who lives in Ohio and travels overseas for his job as an anti-terrorism assistance instructor for the U.S. Department of State, says he paid about $65 for what he thought was a seat upgrade on an Atlanta-Paris flight on Delta partner Air France in September.  Like many business travelers, he paid for the "upgrade'' with his own money to stay compliant with his company's travel policy.

For that price, Denny figured he was in the extra legroom seats in the front of the economy cabin.

He wasn't. He had purchased a "preferred'' aisle seat in what he called the "sardine'' section. He tried to get a refund but has had no luck.

"I think it's a fleecing,'' he said. "There's nothing preferred about it.''

Airlines get plenty of questions and complaints about preferred seats on social media. 

    @delta Wow. Had no idea that "preferred" seat was code for a regular seat. My bad. Please cancel and refund my other purchase.
    — Chris Hamm (@butterflyology) May 10, 2016

    Flying on #americanair and already dreading it. Why? $99 for a "preferred seat" in the same class? Not an upgrade but a "preferred seat"?! Why can't you get it right , @americanair ? It is a full flight thus the seat will be given away anyway for free. @delta I miss you! #Deltapic.twitter.com/cYjEko1D5H
    — SallyD (@SmileForSmurfs) December 12, 2018

Airlines are making a bundle of money selling seat assignments that used to be free

The government doesn't require airlines to disclose seat fee revenue as it does with bag fees and reservation change fees, and airlines don't publicly break them out. (Except for Southwest, which doesn't assign seats but took in $358 million from its version of a seat fee called EarlyBird check in.)

Veteran travel analyst Henry Harteveldt, co-founder of Atmosphere Research Group in San Francisco, estimates seat selection fees generate "well north of'' half a billion dollars a year for large airlines that charge them.

"It could be substantially higher,'' he said.

Harteveldt says he recently booked a flight on an airline on which he doesn't have elite frequent flyer status (elite members generally can book preferred seats for free.) When he pulled up the seating chart, all that was available to reserve without extra charges were center seats.

"I coughed up about $48 to have a window seat,'' he said.

Jay Sorensen, president of airline consulting firm IdeaWorks and an expert on airline ancillary revenue, said the the adoption of seat assignment fees in the last two years has been surprisingly rapid.

"The big three – American, Delta, United – have been going down this path of copying the playbook from the low cost carriers,'' he said.

Sorensen says airline seat fees are now a strong second to baggage fees (when you include fees to upgrade to airlines' economy seats with extra legroom and other perks. Delta calls it Comfort Plus, American, Main Cabin Extra and United Economy Plus.

Airlines are up front about preferred seats but passengers are still confused

Harteveldt says he fields questions from friends about the difference between preferred seats and seats with extra legroom.

"You have to plan and book trips with your eyes wide open,'' he said. "There's nothing preferred about it.''

Snyder calls preferred seat fees a form of bait and switch. Airlines like Delta, United and American created no frills Basic Economy fares for budget sensitive travelers in the past few years, with restrictions including no free advance seat assignments. During booking, they try to get travelers to pay more for a regular economy by touting the perks you get over a basic economy ticket.

Except one of the biggest perks, a seat assignment, now carries a caveat: Fees may apply.

*United CEO Oscar Munoz defended seat fees on a conference call with reporters in mid-December. He dismissed the suggestion that airlines risk alienating customers with more "nickel and diming'' for things like seats closer to the front of the plane, and noted that "everyone'' is doing it.*

*Munoz said preferred seat fees are simply part  of the industry's move toward cabin "segmentation," carving up each plane's real estate to offer different things to different travelers. It's all about customer choice, he said.

"There's certainly not a piss off the customer factor in anything we do,'' Munoz said.*

Harteveldt wonders if airlines' tone on seat fees will change during the next economic downturn. 

"The airlines have what one of my grandfathers would call a high-class problem: right now demand is strong, people are traveling,'' he said.

"I think that there is a risk, we may be pushing some of these fees and the monetization almost too far. I think the airlines are going to have have to be careful about the seat assignments.''

Five things to know about those pesky airline seat fees 

1. No, you don't have to buy a seat assignment. Skip over those color coded pricey premium and "preferred'' seats and look for free seats during booking if you're not particular about where you sit. There are usually plenty of free window and aisle seats at the time of booking, often in the back half of the plane, especially if you book tickets in advance. If there aren't any free seats or all that is left are middle seats, you can select a seat for free during online check-in or at the airport. You might snag your coveted aisle or window seat at that time, or could be stuck in the middle.

2. Yes, there's a good chance you won't be seated next to family members, friends or colleagues traveling with you if free seats are scarce and you don't pay up for a seat assignment. Airlines say, however, that talk of families with young children being separated by the seat fee policy are overblown. American says its reservation system automatically sits an adult and child younger than age 14 without seat assignments together 48 hours after ticketing so the child won't be seated alone. Some seats are also blocked until the day of departure out to accommodate scattered families at the gate. 

 3. There's a big difference between a preferred seat in economy and a premium seat in economy. A preferred seat is an ordinary economy seat airlines are charging extra for simply given its location on the plane. It could be a window, aisle or even middle seat closer to the front of the plane for a quicker exit upon landing.  Premium seats, in contrast, generally come with extra legroom, priority boarding, dedicated bin space and free drinks, all at the front of the economy cabin. (Policies vary by carrier.) 

4. You can pay as much or more for a seat assignment than checked bags on some flights. American Airlines is selling preferred seats on a flight between Charlotte, North Carolina, and Aruba over President's Weekend for $36 to $40 per person. The new baggage fee norm on major carriers except Southwest is $30 for the first bag and $40 for the second bag. And the fees are per person each way.

5. Not all airlines charge them. Southwest doesn't have assigned seats so thus no seat fees, though the airline recently raised prices for its EarlyBird Check In option, a version of a seat fee that ranges from $15 to $25 per passenger each way. JetBlue Airways and Alaska Airlines don't charge extra for regular seat assignments in coach.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Airlines are making a bundle of money selling seat assignments that used to be free


I had to pay extra so my mom and stepfather could sit next to each other on their flights. I bought the tickets at the same time so it's not like I was making an exceptional request.

----------


## oyarde

> I had to pay extra so my mom and stepfather could sit next to each other on their flights. I bought the tickets at the same time so it's not like I was making an exceptional request.


Yeah I got ripped off on this $#@! in Oct on my last flight . I hate to drive 1100 miles but it is what I will be doing next time .

----------


## Swordsmyth

Britain’s second-busiest airport has been shut for more than 13 hours  on Wednesday night and Thursday morning, forcing hundreds of planes to  be diverted, after two drones were spotted over the runway.
Officials  said Thursday morning that police were still trying to bring the  remotely-piloted vehicles down over Gatwick Airport, about 25 miles  outside London.
More than 10,000 passengers have been affected, with some flights having to be diverted as far afield as Paris and Amsterdam.
The  drones were first spotted at 9 p.m. on Wednesday night, causing the  runway to be shut until around 3 a.m. Then, 45 minutes later, the drones  were spotted again and the runway closed for a second time.
*Who is piloting the drones?*The  authorities don’t know. Police were combing the surrounding areas  overnight and into Thursday morning in an attempt to catch the  operators.
“Each  time we believe we get close to the operator the drone disappears,”  Justin Burtenshaw, the official in charge of the operation, told the  BBC. “When we look to reopen the airfield, the drone reappears, so I’m  absolutely convinced it is a deliberate act to disrupt Gatwick airport.”
“There has been no intelligence that this is going to happen. This is just a random act that has happened overnight,” he said.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/rogue-drones-...115208746.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Britain’s second-busiest airport has been shut for more than 13 hours  on Wednesday night and Thursday morning, forcing hundreds of planes to  be diverted, after two drones were spotted over the runway.
> Officials  said Thursday morning that police were still trying to bring the  remotely-piloted vehicles down over Gatwick Airport, about 25 miles  outside London.
> More than 10,000 passengers have been affected, with some flights having to be diverted as far afield as Paris and Amsterdam.
> The  drones were first spotted at 9 p.m. on Wednesday night, causing the  runway to be shut until around 3 a.m. Then, 45 minutes later, the drones  were spotted again and the runway closed for a second time.
> *Who is piloting the drones?*
> 
> The  authorities don’t know. Police were combing the surrounding areas  overnight and into Thursday morning in an attempt to catch the  operators.
> “Each  time we believe we get close to the operator the drone disappears,”  Justin Burtenshaw, the official in charge of the operation, told the  BBC. “When we look to reopen the airfield, the drone reappears, so I’m  absolutely convinced it is a deliberate act to disrupt Gatwick airport.”
> “There has been no intelligence that this is going to happen. This is just a random act that has happened overnight,” he said.
> ...


 In what has become an unceasing nightmare for thousands of  travelers, Gatwick Airport could be closed for another full day as even  the British Army has struggled to find the pilot operating several  drones that have been spotted flying over the airport's air field,  paralyzing Europe's eighth largest airport during one of the busiest  travel weekends of the year.  A spokesperson for the airport warned travelers to stay away from the airport "for the foreseeable future including tomorrow".
 A Gatwick Airport spokesperson says passengers should not come to the airport "for the foreseeable future including tomorrow"
 — Sky News Breaking (@SkyNewsBreak) December 20, 2018Sky News shared this video to remind the public of the damage that a  drone can cause an airplane, which prompted us to wonder: What's really  going on here?
 See what damage a drone can cause to a plane.

Scientists at the University of Dayton research institute show us why it is important to regulate drones near airports.

Get more on this story here: https://t.co/KEKsmcJrcP pic.twitter.com/y4Yz7yDHui
 — Sky News (@SkyNews) December 20, 2018Because something about this picture just doesn't look right:
 pic.twitter.com/h5aWK2ioJz
 — ciaran (@mozdog94) December 20, 2018* * *

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...terious-drones

----------


## Swordsmyth

After cancelling hundreds of flights during a 36-hour closure  spurred by drones flying over its runway (drones that proved  suspiciously resistant to police and military efforts to disable them),  Sussex's Gatwick airport has reopened for a limited number of flights on  Friday as the military has apparently found a method to "stop further  drone disruptions," according to the Guardian.
  While Gatwick has managed some arrivals and departures already,* at least 100 of the 735 flights scheduled for Friday are expected to be canceled.*  Transport Secretary Chris Grayling insisted passengers will be safe  even though the drone operators haven't been apprehended (once they are,  they could face up to five years in prison, not to mention the  concentrated ire of a public made furious by the inane disruptions to  the travel plans of thousands of people).

  And although nobody has been arrested for operating the drones, the BBC  reported that police have identified suspects. Investigators are  operating on the assumption that more than one drone was involved in the  disruptions, though the drones that terrorized the airport - *causing some 120,000 holiday travelers to miss their flights* - have not been captured. Delays of up to two hours or more are expected.
 Speaking during the press conference in the last half an hour,  Assistant chief constable Steve Barry said measures to tackle the threat  include: "technical, sophisticated options to detect and mitigate drone  incursions, all the way down to less sophisticated options - even  shotguns would be available to officers should the opportunity present  itself."
  He added: *"In terms of motivation there is a whole spectrum  of possibilities, from the really high end criminal behaviour all the  way down to just individuals trying to be malicious."*The union representing Gatwick's pilots remains "concerned" about the drone threat, which may give some travelers pause.
 We have issued our advice on drones  to our members in the wake of the Gatwick incident. BALPA’s information  is that Gatwick has been reopened despite the rogue drone or drones  remaining undiscovered. (1/7)
 — BALPA (@BALPApilots) December 21, 2018 We understand that detection and  tracking equipment has now been installed around the perimeter of  Gatwick and the expectation is that if and when the drones reappear,  they will be detected and the airport will close again. (2/7)
 — BALPA (@BALPApilots) December 21, 2018 It is up to the relevant  authorities to decide whether it is safe to re-open Gatwick given that  the rogue drone is still around and may be expected to fly again. (3/7)
 — BALPA (@BALPApilots) December 21, 2018 BALPA is not aware that any special  advice has been given to pilots operating into or out of Gatwick and so  we have this morning ensured that all our UK pilots have BALPA’s advice  on what to do if they see a drone while flying. (4/7)
 — BALPA (@BALPApilots) December 21, 2018 BALPA remains extremely concerned  at the risk of a drone collision. It is possible that the rogue drones  may go undetected around the perimeter or could obstruct the flight  paths outside the immediate detection zone. (5/7)
 — BALPA (@BALPApilots) December 21, 2018 Given this continuing threat we  have this morning issued our advice to pilots about steps to be taken if  a drone is sighted. (6/7)
 — BALPA (@BALPApilots) December 21, 2018 The summary of our guidance can be found on our website: https://t.co/1b57OeaJd1 (7/7)
 — BALPA (@BALPApilots) December 21, 2018Should they return, shooting down the drones - which had previously  been ruled out due to fears about damage caused by stray bullets - is  now being considered as an option. But no drones have been seen over the  runway since 10 pm local time on Thursday.
  The news of the reopening will come as a relief to travelers:  Yesterday, airport officials had warned that the airport would be closed  "for the foreseeable future." 
  While the Gatwick incident appears to be on its way toward  resolution, the broader problem highlighted by the issue - how did one  unmanned drone manage to create so much chaos? - remains unresolved. And  while Parliament will likely soon pass regulations imposing stricter  oversight on drones and drone buyers (inspired by images of pregnant  women sleeping uncovered on a cold airport floor), now that this  Pandora's Box has been opened, what are airports around the world doing  to prevent copycat attacks (authorities in the UK say they don't believe  the incident was an act of terror).
  That is, assuming the official narrative here is the entire story, something that observers are beginning to doubt.



https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...sting-suspects

----------


## Swordsmyth

Superintendent James Collis said “As part of our ongoing  investigations into the criminal use of drones which has severely  disrupted flights in and out of Gatwick Airport, Sussex Police made two  arrests just after 10pm on 21 December.
“Our investigations are  still on-going, and our activities at the airport continue to build  resilience to detect and mitigate further incursions from drones, by  deploying a range of tactics.
“We continue to urge the public,  passengers and the wider community around Gatwick to be vigilant and  support us by contacting us immediately if they believe they have any  information that can help us in bringing those responsible to justice.


More at: https://news.sussex.police.uk/news/t...gatwick-343013

----------


## Swordsmyth

There  was more chaos for holiday travelers at London’s Gatwick Airport, where  flights were briefly suspended again on Friday because of a "suspected  drone sighting."
At  5:47 p.m. local time (12:47 p.m. ET), Gatwick airport said in a tweet  that it was “investigating reports of a drone sighting. As a precaution  we have suspended airfield operations.”
But less than an hour later, Gatwick sent an updated tweet saying flights had resumed. 
"Airfield  movements were suspended while we investigated this as safety remains  our main priority," Gatwick said in a tweet from 6:31 p.m. local time  (1:31 p.m. ET). "The military measures we have in place at the airport  have provided us with reassurance necessary to re-open our airfield."

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/more-gatwick-...190334009.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Superintendent James Collis said “As part of our ongoing  investigations into the criminal use of drones which has severely  disrupted flights in and out of Gatwick Airport, Sussex Police made two  arrests just after 10pm on 21 December.
> “Our investigations are  still on-going, and our activities at the airport continue to build  resilience to detect and mitigate further incursions from drones, by  deploying a range of tactics.
> “We continue to urge the public,  passengers and the wider community around Gatwick to be vigilant and  support us by contacting us immediately if they believe they have any  information that can help us in bringing those responsible to justice.
> 
> 
> More at: https://news.sussex.police.uk/news/t...gatwick-343013


Police have arrested two suspects - a 47-year-old man and 54-year-old  woman from Crawley - believed to be the perpetrators of a bizarre  incident that brought air traffic at Sussex's Gatwick airport to a  grinding halt for 36 hours this week when drones were spotted flying  over the airport's runway, according to the BBC.

If found guilty of violating laws prohibiting the piloting of drones  within one kilometer of an airport, the couple could face up to 5 years  in jail - not to mention the enduring ire of the British people.

According to the Sun, the couple was arrested after a cyclist was spotted "frantically" packing a drone into a bag near the airport.
 Sussex Police said today: "A 47-year-old man and a 54-year-old woman,  both from Crawley, were arrested in the town on suspicion of disrupting  services of civil aviation aerodrome to endanger or likely to endanger  safety of operations or persons."
*"They remained in custody at 11am on Saturday."*A witness who said he spotted one of the suspects described the scene to the Sun:
 It comes as driver Paul Motts, 52, told The Sun how he spotted the  man "in this 30s and in hi-vis clothing" in a country lane four miles  from the runway on Thursday night.
  The EDF Energy manager said: *"I was delivering a parcel and  drove past a suspicious man in fluorescent cycling gear crouching over a  large drone which was all lit up."*
  "It was a big thing with lights on its arms and roughly 4ft across."
  "He had a smaller drone, about 2ft across, next to him."
  "He was leaning over and doing something to it. He was totally focused and did not look up when I drove past."
  "It looked like he was packing the drones away. Two minutes later we turned around and came across him cycling away."
  "I expect he wanted to disassemble the drone as quickly as possible and get away as fast as he could."
  "It was pretty weird considering what had happened at the airport during the day."Police said the arrests were made following raids "in the Gatwick  area". Though they added that the investigation into the incident is  ongoing.


To bring about an end to the chaos, the Army employed "drone killer"  technology used in the fight against ISIS to try and disable the drones,  though it's unclear how effective the technology was (particularly  after the drone made at least one return appearance after flights  resumed on Friday). The technology uses radio-jamming frequencies to  crash the drones. The Israeli-made tech has been used in the fight  against ISIS in Mosul last year.
  Ruling out the possibility that the drone activity was some kind of  accident, a spokesman for Gatwick said the flight patterns suggest the  drone flights were a deliberate attempt to paralyze traffic on the busy  holiday weekend. At one point, the drone was flown close to Gatwick’s  control tower and even flashed its lights at police officers in what the Sun described as a deliberate taunt.
  Now that the incident is (hopefully) resolved, here's a timeline of  events that showcases just how disruptive the incident was. Given the  relatively high ROI in terms of disruption compared with the cost and  difficulty in pulling this off, airports around the world are on high  alert for copy cat attacks that could prove even more disruptive.



More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...drone-shutdown

----------


## Swordsmyth

Federal air marshals are being moved to the back of the plane -- some of them, at least.
The  undercover agents who are posted randomly to protect U.S. airliners are  -- for the first time -- going to be assigned regularly to seats toward  the back, sources briefed on the Transportation Security Administration’s plans told ABC News.
Until now, the marshals were always assigned seats toward the front of the planes.
The new deployments are scheduled to go into effect Dec. 28.

Officials at the TSA, which controls the Federal Air Marshal Service,  declined to discuss specifics, citing policies that require operational  details to be kept secret. They insisted that it’s important for the  agency to sometimes change its routine to keep pace with new and  emerging threats.

And they believe that positioning marshals throughout the cabin could allow agents to keep a closer eye on passengers who might pose a risk -- before any type of attack could begin.


By  moving the undercover agents back into the entire passenger cabin, some  believe the marshals’ ability to their jobs could be compromised.
“The  TSA wants to change the way operations are carried out, and the men and  women of the Federal Air Marshal Service do not support these changes,”  Brian Borek, representative of the air marshals to the Federal Law  Enforcement Officers Association. “The TSA, riddled with their own  organizational issues, should allow the air marshals to do what they  have continued to do best -- fly operationally sound missions to protect  the integrity of the aircraft, its crew, and passengers in the manner  that they have been training and perfecting for the last 17 years.”
When asked by ABC News about the specific changes, Borek, citing secrecy requirements, said he could not provide details.
Borek  added: “Changing deployment methodologies and the manner in which we  conduct business is absolutely unnecessary and does not pass the  common-sense test -- especially during the busiest travel season of the  year."


"The  men and women who perform these vital worldwide national security  missions do not support and vehemently disagree with the proposed  changes,” he said.
Sara  Nelson, international president of the Association of Flight  Attendants, said TSA's leadership should consider concerns voiced by the  air marshals.
"Air  marshals are an integral part of aviation security and we hold our  partnership in the highest regard,” Nelson told ABC News. “We agree  wholeheartedly with TSA that there should be a constant review and  appropriate response to emerging threats, with the inclusion of any  concerns expressed by our air marshals.
"They  are our tactical experts and their voices should be included in  determining the most effective security measures," she added.
Observers  who monitor TSA and its parent agency, the Department of Homeland  Security, told ABC News that frontline officers are worried that senior  officials have not considered the consequences of moving marshals away  from the front of aircraft.
They  fear marshals assigned to the rear of planes could wind up blocked in  crowded rows or have trouble getting out of seats and up narrow aisles  in emergencies. They say marshals need to be free to race toward the  cockpit in the event of an attempted breach.

Also, they take issue with the way the changes were planned and announced, without input from the marshals themselves.

More at: https://www.yahoo.com/gma/exclusive-...opstories.html

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Swordsmyth

British police on Sunday released without charge two people arrested in  an inquiry into the illegal use of drones at London's Gatwick Airport  that crippled operations for three days last week.

"Both  people have fully co-operated with our inquiries, and I am satisfied  that they are no longer suspects in the drone incidents at Gatwick,"  Detective Chief Superintendent Jason Tingley said on Sunday.
The  two were held after information was passed to the police by a member of  the public, Tingley told Sky News. He said he was confident the arrests  were justified.
He  said authorities were continuing to actively follow lines of  investigation to catch those responsible for the most disruptive  incursions from unmanned aerial vehicles seen at any major airport.
A  damaged drone had been recovered a close to the perimeter of the  airport, he said, and it was being forensically examined, for example  for clues about whether it was controlled remotely from afar or by  somebody in the vicinity.
No group has claimed responsibility for the disruption.
"We  have kept an open mind throughout and that is still the case with  regards to the motivation behind these incidents," he said.

The airport said on Sunday it was offering a reward of 50,000 pounds  ($63,275) for information leading to the arrest and conviction of those  responsible.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/uk-police-rel...114006356.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

Meanwhile, the army and police have released few details about the  techniques they used to resolve the drone issue. But after photographs  of three unidentified devices spotted on the airport's roof surfaced in  the media...


  ...some experts are beginning to develop theories about what the devices are and how they were used.
  Many have suggested that the Israeli-developed "Drone Dome" was used to jam communications and down the drone, according to the BBC.
 It is believed that the Israeli-developed *Drone Dome system,* which can jam communications between the drone and its operator, was used.
  However, experts have said it does not enable the person responsible to be tracked down and captured.
*John Murray, professor of robotics and autonomous systems at  the University of Hull, said it could only "take the drone out of the  sky".*The Telegraph published a guide to three systems its experts believe may have been used (text courtesy of the Telegraph):
*1. Drone detection device*
 Gatwick deployed Metis Aerospace’s Skyperion, counter drone system,  that detects drones and tracks their flight. The device can also track  the drone’s operator, in theory allowing authorities to trace the drone  pilot.
  The company is based in Lincoln and arrived on site at Gatwick on  Thursday evening. The equipment takes minutes to set up and can track an  in-flight drone from about three miles away in seconds.
  Two Skyperion detectors were deployed at Gatwick giving coverage across the entire airport. *Detection  equipment attempts to locate a controller by "triangulating" the  signals between the controller and the drone to pinpoint where they are  geographically.*
  The Skyperion consists of six panels with round, white faces giving  360 degree detection for radio frequencies used by the operators to  direct and control the drones. The Skyperion was successfully tested at  London Southend airport in May.*2. Drone tracker*
 Working in tandem with the Metis Aerospace Skyperion is the ‘military  grade’ Falcon Shield counter-drone system developed by Leonardo, one of  the key players in the aerospace, defence and security industry.
  The Falcon Shield system can *"reliably find, fix, track, identify and defeat the security threat posed by low, slow and small drones,"* according to its manufacturer.
  The Falcon Shield consists of two cameras, one for infra-red  night-time detection and the other, smaller lens for regular daytime  observation. The third lens - the square lens on the right - is a laser  range finder.
  Falcon Shield claims to be able to take control of a rogue drone and land it safely if needs be.*3. Drone jamming device*
 Obscured by police officers, the third piece of kit seen on the  Gatwick airport roof is possibly a jamming device, used to disrupt the  signal between the ground operator and the drone. A well-placed source  said a jamming device was deployed at Gatwick and which was supplied by  the British military.* The source suggested the drone jammer was  to be used as backup and as a last resort. Authorities had placed Army  and police snipers around the perimeter of the airport and had hoped to  shoot the drone down or else trace it back to its operator - rather than  jam the signal.* "We want to capture the drone not destroy it," said the source.
  Jamming technology disrupts the radio frequencies being used by the  controller to direct the drone. Experts describe it as like using a huge  blast of targeted noise to block the signals between the controller and  the drone.The jamming device resembles a gun developed by the US military  nicknamed the "dronekiller" that can also jam signals and knock drones  out of the sky.


More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...-gatwick-drone

----------


## osan

And with that, Ms. Munoz, having succumbed to her emotions due to the sand in her vagina, has demonstrated to the world why she is unfit to be CEO of the local public pay-toilet in Pyongyang, much less a bodega up on 124th street in Manhattan, and let us not even speak of United.

Bringing personal matters into business decisions  is FAIL-plex.

Happy FAIL^FAIL, Ms. Moon-yohz.

----------


## osan

> British police on Sunday released without charge two people arrested in  an inquiry into the illegal use of drones at London's Gatwick Airport  that crippled operations for three days last week.
> 
> "Both  people have fully co-operated with our inquiries, and I am satisfied  that they are no longer suspects in the drone incidents at Gatwick,"  Detective Chief Superintendent Jason Tingley said on Sunday.
> The  two were held after information was passed to the police by a member of  the public, Tingley told Sky News. He said he was confident the arrests  were justified.
> He  said authorities were continuing to actively follow lines of  investigation to catch those responsible for the most disruptive  incursions from unmanned aerial vehicles seen at any major airport.
> A  damaged drone had been recovered a close to the perimeter of the  airport, he said, and it was being forensically examined, for example  for clues about whether it was controlled remotely from afar or by  somebody in the vicinity.
> No group has claimed responsibility for the disruption.
> "We  have kept an open mind throughout and that is still the case with  regards to the motivation behind these incidents," he said.
> 
> ...




_ALLAHU AKBAR!_

----------


## Anti Federalist

This $#@!ing sucks...got called back to work early and here I am sitting in BOS waiting on @Danke to take me to IAH.

$#@! this...its' Christmas morning, I should be home in bed watching the snow fall...not sitting in ever $#@!ing airport.

And why are all these people here, with kids?

What the actual $#@!...

----------


## Danke

> And why are all these people here, with kids?
> 
> What the actual $#@!...


Cheap fares on Christmas Day travel.

----------


## Suzanimal

> This $#@!ing sucks...got called back to work early and here I am sitting in BOS waiting on @Danke to take me to IAH.
> 
> $#@! this...its' Christmas morning, I should be home in bed watching the snow fall...not sitting in ever $#@!ing airport.
> 
> And why are all these people here, with kids?
> 
> What the actual $#@!...


Aw, that sucks. 

I'm pretty sure you're more important than me but I don't answer the phone when work calls. If it's really important, they can text me and tell me exactly what they want from me and even then, I pretend I didn't see the texts most of the time, lol.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Aw, that sucks. 
> 
> I'm pretty sure you're more important than me but I don't answer the phone when work calls. If it's really important, they can text me and tell me exactly what they want from me and even then, I pretend I didn't see the texts most of the time, lol.


Yah, I should have done that.

Wouldn't have made any difference though in the long run.

I was scheduled to fly this afternoon...but $#@!, didn't want leave at oh dark thirty for a butt crack of dawn flight.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Cheap fares on Christmas Day travel.


That's small and petty...drag little kids off to the gate rapers at 0400 on Christmas morning when they should be just getting up to open presents.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> That's small and petty...


What else would you expect out of Danke?

----------


## Suzanimal

I was the Christmas party bartender and got really drunk. Luck was my lady tonight, though. My nephews hired me to bartend their frat parties and  I vomited in the driveway. If I had made it into the house, I'd be cleaning up my mess right now and not working on hangover prevention.

 I just woke up to hydrate. Mr A heard me get up and told me to brush my teeth. He said I had horrific breath. Kinda odd considering all the Limoncello I was drinking. I figured that would make my breath smell good. 


I also found a bunch of boys asleep in my living room (I only remember one being at the party and coming home with us) and I think I'm wearing someones prescription glasses. 

I also think I forgot my purse but at least I remembered to pick up someones cigarettes so I got that going for me.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I was the Christmas party bartender and got really drunk. Luck was my lady tonight, though. My nephews hired me to bartend their frat parties and  I vomited in the driveway. If I had made it into the house, I'd be cleaning up my mess right now and not working on hangover prevention.
> 
>  I just woke up to hydrate. Mr A heard me get up and told me to brush my teeth. He said I had horrific breath. Kinda odd considering all the Limoncello I was drinking. I figured that would make my breath smell good. 
> 
> 
> I also found a bunch of boys asleep in my living room (I only remember one being at the party and coming home with us) and I think I'm wearing someones prescription glasses. 
> 
> I also think I forgot my purse but at least I remembered to pick up someones cigarettes so I got that going for me.


How is all of that Danke's fault?

----------


## Suzanimal

> How is all of that Danke's fault?


Because

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Because


Now that you explained it I agree completely.

He should be ashamed of himself.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I was the Christmas party bartender and got really drunk. Luck was my lady tonight, though. My nephews hired me to bartend their frat parties and  I vomited in the driveway. If I had made it into the house, I'd be cleaning up my mess right now and not working on hangover prevention.
> 
>  I just woke up to hydrate. Mr A heard me get up and told me to brush my teeth. He said I had horrific breath. Kinda odd considering all the Limoncello I was drinking. I figured that would make my breath smell good. 
> 
> 
> I also found a bunch of boys asleep in my living room (I only remember one being at the party and coming home with us) and I think I'm wearing someones prescription glasses. 
> 
> I also think I forgot my purse but at least I remembered to pick up someones cigarettes so I got that going for me.


applause

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I was the Christmas party bartender and got really drunk. Luck was my lady tonight, though. My nephews hired me to bartend their frat parties and  *I vomited in the driveway.* If I had made it into the house, I'd be cleaning up my mess right now and not working on hangover prevention.
> 
>  I just woke up to hydrate. Mr A heard me get up and told me to brush my teeth. He said I had horrific breath. Kinda odd considering all the Limoncello I was drinking. I figured that would make my breath smell good. 
> 
> 
> I also found a bunch of boys asleep in my living room (I only remember one being at the party and coming home with us) and I think I'm wearing someones prescription glasses. 
> 
> I also think I forgot my purse but at least I remembered to pick up someones cigarettes so I got that going for me.





> As soon as the *shrimp tamales* are done, I'm heading to the cul de sac party. So far, I'm a bottle of wine, a pitcher of yuengling, and a few rounds of green tea shots (Jamesons, peach schnapps and sour mix) and a pack of cigarettes into the holiday


Well, that explains the vomiting anyway.

----------


## Danke

> How is all of that Danke's fault?


Separation anxiety, leads her to drink.  Maybe Oyarde could drive her up to visit me.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Separation anxiety, leads her to drink.  Maybe Oyarde could drive her up to visit me.


Poor oyarde would have to transport me like Mitt Romney did his dog if he doesn't want red vomit that smells like poo in his car. I think my vomit traumatized Mr A because he still wouldn't kiss me after I brushed my teeth and took a shower.

----------


## Origanalist

Air Force Commander Fired For Drawing Dicks Inside B-52 Cockpit

The US military has apparently cracked down on "phallus-shaped" drawings since two pilots traced a rather unusual cloud pattern in the sky above Okanogan County, Washington. Case in point: The Air Force recently relieved from duty a commander of a B-52 Stratofortress squadron at Minot Air Force Base, North Dakota after "sexually explicit and phallic drawings" were discovered inside the bomber's, um, cockpit during a recent deployment, according to Military.com.

An investigation that's expected to be released by the Air Force Global Strike Command is explained to recount how Lt. Col. Paul Goossen was removed from command of the 69th Bomb Squadron last week after penis drawings were discovered drawn on a high-tech mapping interface inside the nuclear-powered B-52's cockpit(???)

Screenshots of the images were taken to be displayed for "laughs" at a party. Goossen was reportedly removed "due to a loss of trust and confidence from his failure to maintain a professional workplace environment."

The system, used to display common data such as pre-planned routes for sorties and target coordinates, captured the data for post-sortie debriefs. Screengrabs of the images were later used for laughs at an end-of-deployment party, sources said.

"Any actions or behavior that do not embody our values and principles are not tolerated within the Air Force," said Air Force Global Strike spokesman Lt. Col. Uriah Orland in response to Military.com's request for comment.

Orland would not confirm the contents of the CDI, but added the zero-tolerance policy "includes creating or contributing to an unhealthy, inappropriate work environment."

During the 69th's deployment to Al Udeid Air Force Base, Qatar, between September 2017 and April 2018, penis drawings were repeatedly created by members of the unit and were captured as screengrabs for a CD montage, the source said. The montage was played at the end of the deployment, and then left behind and later turned in to officials. The suggestive material prompted an investigation.

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...-N7Wa67HlNUF8Y

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Air Force Commander Fired For Drawing Dicks Inside B-52 Cockpit
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-...-N7Wa67HlNUF8Y


We train young men to drop fire on people, but their commanders won't allow them to write "$#@!" on their airplanes because it's "obscene".

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Poor oyarde would have to transport me like Mitt Romney did his dog if he doesn't want *red vomit that smells like poo in his car*. I think my vomit traumatized Mr A because he still wouldn't kiss me after I brushed my teeth and took a shower.


 Doctor...see one

----------


## Origanalist

> We train young men to drop fire on people, but their commanders won't allow them to write "$#@!" on their airplanes because it's "obscene".


We musn't create or contribute to a unhealthy work environment.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Doctor...see one


Nah, I'm fine. It was just shrimp and red wine.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Nah, I'm fine. It was just shrimp and red wine.


Just eating shrimp tamales alone is enough to see a doctor.

ETA - By that I mean a doctor that treats crazy.

----------


## oyarde

> How is all of that Danke's fault?


Seems logical once you have known him long enough .

----------


## Anti Federalist

*2 mariners missing, 3 feared dead after blaze aboard car carrier en route to Hawaii*

http://www.hawaiinewsnow.com/2018/12...rier-off-oahu/

By HNN Staff | December 31, 2019 at 11:23 AM HST - Updated January 1 at 2:47 PM

HONOLULU (HawaiiNewsNow) - Two mariners are missing after a large blaze onboard a car carrier en route to Hawaii, while three others have been located in the water but are described as “unresponsive.”

The 650-foot Panamanian-flagged vessel Sincerity Ace got into trouble on New Year’s Eve about 2,000 miles off Oahu.

The Coast Guard, Navy and two commercial vessels rushed to the area, and 16 crew members were rescued.

But five mariners haven’t been retrieved.

And a search ― across a 6,700-square-mile area — has been launched for two of the crew members.

Three others have been spotted in the water, and are feared dead.

The Coast Guard said the three are “unresponsive and unable to grab onto life saving equipment to be brought aboard," but did not elaborate.

“We are thankful for the assistance the crews of these merchant vessels have given us during this event significantly reducing possible response time,” said Lt. Duane Zitta, of Coast Guard Joint Rescue Coordination Center Honolulu.

“Their quick actions provided for the rescue of 16 members of the crew who would otherwise still be in the water and are continuing to aid us.”

The Sincerity Ace, built in 2009 according to Marine Traffic, was en route to Hawaii from Japan when the fire was reported. The Coast Guard was alerted to the vessel’s distress about 1:04 a.m. Hawaii time Monday.


Rescuers are dealing with 15- to 18-foot seas and 17 mph winds.

Those involved in the search are:
Two Air Station Barbers Point HC-130 Hercules aircrews
A Navy 7th Fleet P-8 Poseidon aircrew
Crew of the Motor Vessel Green Lake 
Crew of the SM Eagle
Crew of the Motor Vessel New Century 1
Crew of the Motor Vessel Venus Spirit 
Crew of the Motor Vessel Genco Augustus

The International Maritime Organization says the Sincerity Ace is owned by Japan’s Shoei Kisen Co. Ltd.

Coast Guard officials say the ship’s owner is coordinating with merchant vessels for the transport of the rescued mariners. The Sincerity Ace, meanwhile, is adrift on the high seas.

A salvage plan is being drawn up and commercial tugs have been dispatched by the company.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Rescuers are dealing with 15- to 18-foot seas and 17 mph winds


Huh?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Huh?


Did they drop a 0?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Did they drop a 0?


Some foreign flag yahoos use "meters per second".

17 MPS is 33 knots.

Which could produce waves that height.

So the vessel telemetry could have been broadcasting meters per second.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Although  “excess weight” may make your luggage charge increase, Pakistan  International Airlines is now threatening some crew members with being  grounded over “excess weight” on their bodies.
CNN  reports that a memo was distributed to approximately 1,800 cabin crew  members who work for the airline, warning them that they had six months  to slim down to required limits  — otherwise, they would not be given  clearance to fly.
The memo, which was issued on Jan. 1, 2019, and obtained by local media,  is from the airline’s general manager, Aamir Bashir. In it, the airline  seemed to make a mandatory New Year’s resolution for the crew,  insisting that flight attendants must lose 5 pounds a month, depending  on a person’s height. For example, a “medium frame” woman who is 5’7″  would ideally weigh 133 to 147 pounds, CNN reported.
“Weight  check of all the cabin crew will be carried out at their base stations  respectively & comprehensive data will be maintained for perusal of  Management,” the memo said.



More at: https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/airl...192642432.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

An American Airlines flight crew fell ill on a flight to Florida Thursday and asked to be taken to the hospital as a precaution.
Two  pilots and three flight attendants on American Flight 1897, from  Philadelphia to Fort Lauderdale, complained of an odor shortly before  landing, according to an American Airlines statement.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/american-airl...183200773.html

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Do something...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Arrest-Victims

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Do something...
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Arrest-Victims

----------


## Swordsmyth

Due to a staffing shortage caused by the partial government  shutdown, George Bush Intercontinental Airport in Houston was forced to  shut down Terminal B at 3:30 p.m. for the remainder of the day. The  airport made the announcement over Twitter, telling passengers they  would be routed to either Terminal C or E. 

 The @TSA  security checkpoint at Terminal B has been closed, and passengers will  be routed to either Terminal C or E. if you have a flight, please allow  extra time, and check https://t.co/a5cyZuGvqF for wait times. #fly2houston
 — Houston Bush Airport (@iah) January 13, 2019 Houston Bush International Airport closed Terminal B security checkpoint early today because of @TSA staffing issues pic.twitter.com/gfkDqC1u61
 — David Shepardson (@davidshepardson) January 13, 2019Houston Mayor Sylvester Turner suggested that passengers arrive at  the airport two hours before their flight, noting that a "shortage of  TSA workers, unpaid during the US gov't shutdown, is causing the  change." 

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...orker-shortage

----------


## Swordsmyth

Transportation Security Administration workers who worked through the partial government shutdown during the holidays will receive one day’s worth of pay, in addition to a $500 bonus.
TSA Administrator David Pekoske made the announcement  on Twitter Friday night, saying employees who worked on Dec. 22, the  last day in the pay period, would receive compensation by Tuesday.  Employees were not initially paid because the government shutdown began one day earlier.
In a statement, Pekoske praised TSA employees  who came to work despite the shutdown. “To every TSA employee– despite  personal hardships and professional challenges, we’ve rallied and never  once compromised the security of our nation’s transportation systems,”  he wrote.

More at: https://finance.yahoo.com/news/tsa-w...163508878.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

A passenger on an American Airlines flight has filed a lawsuit accusing a cabin attendant of an extreme physical assault that he claims caused a traumatic brain injury and severe headaches.
Gregory  Lagana was on Flight 1798 from Charlotte, N.C., to Philadelphia on Jan.  5, 2018, when the alleged assault took place. The lawsuit, filed Friday  in the U.S. District Court for the District of New Jersey, according to _USA Today__,_ claims  that the flight attendant pinned Lagana’s right arm before repeatedly  punching him in the face and on the back of the head. 
Lagana claims he received neurological, neurosurgical and chiropractic treatments at Princeton  Medical Center in New Jersey for injuries that included “scalp  hematomas, abrasions, swelling, redness, bruising and defensive wounds”  to his hand. The lawsuit calls the injuries “serious and permanent” and  claims that they are compounded by “mental and emotional” anguish. In  his complaint, Lagana say his “injuries were caused by an unexpected or  unusual event.” 



The  incident allegedly began when an argument between Lagana and the flight  attendant over a drink order escalated into a full-blown fight, his attorney, Edward  P. Capozzi of the firm Brach Eichler, tells Yahoo Lifestyle. The lawyer  claims that no alcohol was involved, and that Lagana had simply ordered  a Coke with ice — but the attendant tried to give him an entire can of  soda instead. “They want back and forth, and Lagana said, ‘Just give me  the f***ing ice!’” Capozzi said, noting that his client had been  frustrated by multiple flight delays that day.
Capozzi  says the flight attendant wagged his finger in Lagana’s face and  ordered him to watch his language. When Lagana tried to push his hand  away, the man allegedly dug his nails into Lagana’s hand and started  punching him in the face. Lagana, whose seatbelt was apparently secured at the time of the incident, curled up in a protective position. According to Capozzi, that allowed the flight attendant to inflict blows on the back of the man’s head.

More at: https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/pass...132806437.html

----------


## Anti Globalist

Danke, don't do anything.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*United Airlines plane diverted to Goose Bay leaves passengers stuck on board for 16 hours*

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfo...-bay-1.4985858

A United Airlines plane diverted to Goose Bay Airport in Labrador Saturday night resulted in a lengthy stay on the tarmac, according to passengers who were stranded on the aircraft.

After a wait of about 16 hours, a rescue plane touched down around noon local time, and travellers reported they were transported to the alternate plane by bus after 2 p.m. AT. 

The plane took off for Newark Liberty International Airport shortly before 4 p.m.

In a statement to CBC News, the airline says United Flight 179 travelling from Newark, N.J., to Hong Kong was originally diverted to Goose Bay, N.L., due to medical emergency, where medical personnel met the plane and brought the passenger to hospital.

However, a mechanical issue prevented the plane from taking off again. Passengers were not able to leave the aircraft because customs officers were not available overnight, United said.

The airline told CBC News 250 passengers were on board.

The airline believes cold weather caused a door on the plane to malfunction, preventing takeoff. Happy Valley-Goose Bay is currently grappling with an extreme cold warning issued by Environment Canada, with temperatures dipping below -30 C.

Communication poor, passenger says

Temperatures on the plane quickly plummeted to "uncomfortable" levels, said passenger Sonjay Dutt, a professional wrestler en route to Hong Kong for a show.

Crew handed out blankets, but according to Dutt, they were able to offer little else to assuage mounting anger from passengers.

"Communication could be better," Dutt said in a phone call from the plane. Passengers were told at the start of the delay that a rescue flight had already departed to return them to Newark. An update wasn't announced until about five hours later, he said.

They were also told the airport didn't have the customs capacity to handle hundreds of passengers, Dutt added.

Dutt also said food and water was running low until about 10 hours into the delay, when officials delivered Tim Hortons to hungry travellers.

Most appreciated the gesture, Dutt said, but reaction to the offering was muted.

"I think people are so fed up, and so at their wits' end, that even the sight of food didn't get everyone up and cheering."

Other passengers on board tweeted out complaints to United, wondering why they had been told a replacement plane was in the air and were not informed of further delays. Dutt said a pilot told passengers to email United's CEO with complaints about communication practices.

In its statement Sunday morning, United said an alternative aircraft had been sent to Goose Bay to fly passengers back to Newark if mechanics are unable to fix the malfunctioning door.

Passengers reported that rescue plane touched down around noon and they waited another two hours to be transported to the alternate plane by bus.

The airline said it had food delivered to the plane and the second aircraft would provide more meals for passengers.

United said it apologizes to its customers and and would do everything possible to assist them during the delay.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Update:* Newark airport has been given the green light to resume normal operations following the drone incident. 
 Normal #EWR  operations have resumed after arrivals were briefly held by the FAA due  to reports of drone activity north of the airport earlier this evening.  We’re coordinating with the FAA & fully supporting all federal law  enforcement authorities as they investigate this incident
 — Newark Liberty Airport (@EWRairport) January 23, 2019***
  The Federal Aviation Agency ordered Newark Liberty International  Airport to halt flights temporarily after a drone sighting, according to  _Bloomberg_. 

  The civilian drone was spotted just north of the New Jersey hub  flying at an altitude of 3,500 feet according to FAA spokesman Greg  Martin on Tuesday. 
  The grounding comes one week after the Trump administration announced  a long-awaited set of proposals allowing drones to fly at night and  over populated areas without a waiver, while also tightening security  for industries seeking to expand into robotic aerial deliveries. 
  Under the proposed rule change, the FAA would require drone operators  to have "an anti-collision light illuminated and visible for at least 3  statute miles." Those weighing under 0.55 pounds could fly over  populated areas without additional restrictions. Manufacturers of drones  weighing more than that would have to prove to the FAA that if their  product "crashed into a person, the resulting injury would be below a  certain severity threshold." 



More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...rone-sightings

----------


## Swordsmyth

A  United passenger filed suit against the airline Wednesday, alleging it  lied about an incident that could have killed everyone onboard an  October 2018 trans-Atlantic flight from Chicago to London.
"This  is the story of how United’s negligence nearly resulted in the loss of  all life aboard United Airlines Flight 931 on October 27, 2018, and how  United has blatantly lied to its customers to cover up that negligence,"  began the lawsuit, filed Wednesday in federal court in San Francisco, where passenger Theodore Liaw resides.
Liaw claims  the plane's sudden descent and subsequent emergency landing in Goose  Bay, Canada, was not due to a bird strike, as United had said, but  because of a cockpit window that had been damaged by a mechanic who  over-tightened bolts while the plane was on the ground. A photo included  in the lawsuit shows cracks throughout the left side of the cockpit  window.
"That  overstressed the cockpit window and caused it to eventually lose its  structural integrity when Flight 931 was approximately 40,000 feet in  the air," the lawsuit said.
In  a statement to USA TODAY, United spokesperson Erin Benson said, "Safety  is our top priority and we diverted the aircraft due to an issue with  the cockpit window. The aircraft landed safely, and we are continuing to  investigate this matter. Due to the pending litigation, we’re unable to  comment further."


Liaw's  lawsuit noted that the windshield on the plane, a Boeing 767-300, is  comprised of three layers of reinforced glass. According to the court  documents, "Flight 931’s cockpit window turned out to be completely  compromised on the first two layers – the window was shattered with  numerous holes and leaking air pressure."
The  document praised the co-pilot, who used his body weight to cover the  gaps in the remaining layer of glass, "which may have prevented the  entire window from breaking during descent."
Had  that third layer broken, the complaint hypothesized, "both pilots  likely would have been sucked out of the plane and Flight 931's  passengers would have been doomed."
He  said that afterward, United made up a cover story, instructing customer  support staffers to tell passengers that a bird had hit the windshield,  which he called  an "utterly preposterous story for numerous reasons,  especially given that no birds live or fly at (40,000 feet)."
Then,  he added, "United then added insult to injury by offering each  passenger only a $500 voucher to let bygones be bygones, even though  United had reported that it earned profits of more than $800 million for  the most recent fiscal quarter."
Liaw  also said he and his fellow passengers were detained on the plane for  another eight hours after landing in Canada without explanation.
He  added that during that prolonged wait, he went up to thank the pilots  for safely landing the plane. They then pointed at the windshield and  debunked the bird strike story, noting, "there's nothing alive at 40,000  feet" and that it was likely due to a "human mechanical error."
He says the pilots zeroed in on the over-torqued window bolts as a possible cause because the cracks began in those spots.
Liaw,  who said he "suffered bodily injury (a chronically sore back) and  severe emotional distress (nightmares and panic attacks)," noted that  his newfound fear of flying could endanger his career as a CEO for a  Maine-based customer service center.
He is seeking "fair compensation from United from his close brush with death due to United’s negligence."

https://www.yahoo.com/news/united-su...151213350.html

----------


## Suzanimal

NEWSER) – The beagle sat down next to the Canadian man at Toronto Pearson International Airport on Oct. 17, 2018, and the jig was up. Clued in by the dog, officials searched the man's bags and found containers holding 5,000 leeches. National Geographic has the story, which it says hasn't been made public; as such, the name of the "alleged illegal leech importer," who has a court date Feb. 15 and was flying in from Russia when he was stopped, hasn't been released. But an intelligence manager employed by Canada's environmental department has the man's alleged story: that he planned to put the leeches to personal use and use their waste water on his orchids. The quantity suggests something else: that the plan may actually have been to find buyers for the parasitic worms, which can be put to "uses such as treating frostbite and helping with recovery from face lifts."

They can go for about $10 each, making his supply—a collection of southern medicinal leeches and European medicinal leeches—worth an estimated $50,000. Those species fall under an endangered species treaty that requires the right export-import permits be secured before transporting the leeches. National Geographic goes on to detail the difficulty Canadian officials have had with finding a home for the leeches. Since they're threatened, the officials don't want to do away with them, but the government doesn't want to house them (especially after 20 of them temporarily escaped). So far, it has managed to unload only 1,500 of them. 

http://www.newser.com/story/270519/s...d-problem.html

----------


## oyarde

> NEWSER) – The beagle sat down next to the Canadian man at Toronto Pearson International Airport on Oct. 17, 2018, and the jig was up. Clued in by the dog, officials searched the man's bags and found containers holding 5,000 leeches. National Geographic has the story, which it says hasn't been made public; as such, the name of the "alleged illegal leech importer," who has a court date Feb. 15 and was flying in from Russia when he was stopped, hasn't been released. But an intelligence manager employed by Canada's environmental department has the man's alleged story: that he planned to put the leeches to personal use and use their waste water on his orchids. The quantity suggests something else: that the plan may actually have been to find buyers for the parasitic worms, which can be put to "uses such as treating frostbite and helping with recovery from face lifts."
> 
> They can go for about $10 each, making his supply—a collection of southern medicinal leeches and European medicinal leeches—worth an estimated $50,000. Those species fall under an endangered species treaty that requires the right export-import permits be secured before transporting the leeches. National Geographic goes on to detail the difficulty Canadian officials have had with finding a home for the leeches. Since they're threatened, the officials don't want to do away with them, but the government doesn't want to house them (especially after 20 of them temporarily escaped). So far, it has managed to unload only 1,500 of them. 
> 
> http://www.newser.com/story/270519/s...d-problem.html


Always have the proper permit for your leaches . Where Danke lives you can just but them in the bait shop .

----------


## Swordsmyth

> NEWSER) – The beagle sat down next to the Canadian man at Toronto Pearson International Airport on Oct. 17, 2018, and the jig was up. Clued in by the dog, officials searched the man's bags and found containers holding 5,000 leeches. National Geographic has the story, which it says hasn't been made public; as such, the name of the "alleged illegal leech importer," who has a court date Feb. 15 and was flying in from Russia when he was stopped, hasn't been released. But an intelligence manager employed by Canada's environmental department has the man's alleged story: that he planned to put the leeches to personal use and use their waste water on his orchids. The quantity suggests something else: that the plan may actually have been to find buyers for the parasitic worms, which can be put to "uses such as treating frostbite and helping with recovery from face lifts."
> 
> They can go for about $10 each, making his supply—a collection of southern medicinal leeches and European medicinal leeches—worth an estimated $50,000. Those species fall under an endangered species treaty that requires the right export-import permits be secured before transporting the leeches. National Geographic goes on to detail the difficulty Canadian officials have had with finding a home for the leeches. Since they're threatened, the officials don't want to do away with them, but the government doesn't want to house them (especially after 20 of them temporarily escaped). So far, it has managed to unload only 1,500 of them. 
> 
> http://www.newser.com/story/270519/s...d-problem.html


At least those illegal leeches and their children won't vote for Demoncrats.

----------


## Swordsmyth

A  fire engulfed more than a dozen cars at Newark Airport in New Jersey on  Thursday morning, sending plumes of thick black smoke into the air.
Aerial footage from ABC7 New York showed around 15 vehicles in flames at the rooftop car park, close to terminal C.
The  fire department quickly brought it under control. The Port Authority of  New York and New Jersey said no injuries have been reported, and  airport operations are running as normal.

More at: https://www.yahoo.com/news/newark-ai...131500747.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

*TSA officer commits suicide, grounding flights at Orlando International Airport*

https://www.local10.com/news/florida...-officials-say

He jumped from hotel balcony into airport atrium area, police say
By Tim Swift - Local10.com Digital Editor
Posted: 10:57 AM, February 02, 2019
Updated: 3:15 PM, February 02, 2019

ORLANDO, Fla. - A Transportation Security Administration officer was killed Saturday morning after jumping from a hotel balcony into the atrium of Orlando International Airport, authorities said.

The incident caused the Federal Aviation Administration to briefly ground all flights, causing delays and massive lines at security checkpoints, which were closed because of the suicide. 

Sgt. Eduardo Bernal, a spokesman for the Orlando Police Department, said the officer jumped from an upper floor of the Hyatt Regency Hotel into the atrium area of the airport, where some security checkpoints begin.

Paramedics transported the man, who was in his 40s, to a local hospital, where he was pronounced dead.
Police called the suicide an isolated incident and said reports of other security issues were false.

"We are working closely with our partners at @TSA and @MCO to restore normal airport operations. We ask that you have patience with airport personnel as they work through this tragic incident," the department said on Twitter.

Jim Gregory, a spokesman for TSA, said the officer had just finished his shift when he jumped.

Souces told ABC News that investigators believe the incident was a "statement suicide," designed to send a message to the public. 

The officers personal andwork histories are now being examined and his social media is being dissected to determine what prompted the apparent suicide, the sources said. 

The incident caused several security checkpoints to be breached, a spokesperson for the airport said.

"In an abundance of caution, all passengers are being rescreened and in bound aircraft for airsides 2 and 4 may be delayed.  Allow extra time for screening as some there may be delays in the process," the airport said in a statement.

James Shaw, a guest at the hotel, said he saw the TSA officer climb over the railing of the one of the balconies that overlook the atrium. 

"Thought it was strange and then thought he may be observing the security area below since he was TSA. I wish I would have said something to him," Shaw said.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Danke should continue to not do anything.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Danke should continue to not do anything.


Are we sure some of these things aren't his doing?

----------


## Swordsmyth

A Maui-bound Hawaiian Airlines flight  had to return to Los Angeles International Airport three different  times over the weekend before finally getting canceled, in what was  surely not the "Aloha" more than 200 paradise-seeking passengers were  expecting. 
Spokesman Alex Da Silva told The Associated Press  that Flight 33 took off for Maui's Kahului Airport twice Saturday  before turning back and landing at LAX. The aircraft prepared to depart  from the gate a third time before coming back. 
Silva noted that the plane had to return each time because of "separate and unrelated faults with different systems."

More at: https://www.yahoo.com/news/hawaiian-...182403827.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

Ten  years after a collision with Canada geese forced airline pilot Chesley  "Sully" Sullenberger to make his dramatic emergency landing on the  Hudson River, pilots and airports report as many bird strikes as ever.
Civilian  flights based in the USA reported 14,661 collisions with wildlife in  2018, a USA TODAY analysis of Federal Aviation Administration data  shows. That's more than 40 a day, tying the previous year's record.
The strikes have been blamed in more than 106 civilian deaths worldwide over the past two decades, according to British and Canadian researchers. They cause about $1.2 billion a year in damage.
Why  so many collisions? Analysts cite several factors: an increase in  flights; changing migratory patterns; bigger, faster, quieter  turbofan-powered aircraft, which give birds less time to get out of the  way.


Bird  strikes are about 98 percent of wildlife strikes reported to federal  officials, but the database includes hundreds of contacts  with other animals, usually at smaller airports.
The FAA received 40 reports last year of planes hitting coyotes, 35 involving turtles or tortoises and 24 deer.
In Florida, it's not unheard of for a plane on the runway to encounter an alligator.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/birds-strike-...193143640.html

----------


## Danke

> Ten  years after a collision with Canada geese forced airline pilot Chesley  "Sully" Sullenberger to make his dramatic emergency landing on the  Hudson River, pilots and airports report as many bird strikes as ever.
> Civilian  flights based in the USA reported 14,661 collisions with wildlife in  2018, a USA TODAY analysis of Federal Aviation Administration data  shows. That's more than 40 a day, tying the previous year's record.
> The strikes have been blamed in more than 106 civilian deaths worldwide over the past two decades, according to British and Canadian researchers. They cause about $1.2 billion a year in damage.
> Why  so many collisions? Analysts cite several factors: an increase in  flights; changing migratory patterns; bigger, faster, quieter  turbofan-powered aircraft, which give birds less time to get out of the  way.
> 
> 
> Bird  strikes are about 98 percent of wildlife strikes reported to federal  officials, but the database includes hundreds of contacts  with other animals, usually at smaller airports.
> The FAA received 40 reports last year of planes hitting coyotes, 35 involving turtles or tortoises and 24 deer.
> In Florida, it's not unheard of for a plane on the runway to encounter an alligator.
> ...


I hit a turkey vulture in Texas going ~400mph.  Almost took my head off.  So there, Danke did something.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I hit a turkey vulture in Texas going ~400mph.  Almost took my head off.  So there, Danke did something.


In or out of your plane?

----------


## oyarde

> A  fire engulfed more than a dozen cars at Newark Airport in New Jersey on  Thursday morning, sending plumes of thick black smoke into the air.
> Aerial footage from ABC7 New York showed around 15 vehicles in flames at the rooftop car park, close to terminal C.
> The  fire department quickly brought it under control. The Port Authority of  New York and New Jersey said no injuries have been reported, and  airport operations are running as normal.
> 
> More at: https://www.yahoo.com/news/newark-ai...131500747.html


Because everything is normal in Newark when there are 15 cars ablaze ?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Because everything is normal in Newark when there are 15 cars ablaze ?


Coming soon to a major city near you.

----------


## Suzanimal

Looks like Danke did something...




> (NEWSER) – If you were booked on Flight AA35 out of the UK's Manchester Airport on Thursday morning, you may have been annoyed at your last-minute rebooking. Reading the news Friday, however, should ease your mind that the right call was made. USA Today reports that the American Airlines flight to Philly was canceled not because of mechanical or weather issues, but because of a conundrum with the pilot: *He appeared to be intoxicated. "Officers attended and a 62-year-old man was arrested on suspicion of performing an aviation function when over the prescribed limit of alcohol,"* a Greater Manchester Police rep tells the Manchester Evening News.
> 
> The pilot—one of three set to man the flight, per CBS Philadelphia—was apparently removed just minutes before the plane was due to take off: Departure was set for 11:05am, and cops got the call just before 11. The flight was nixed, and passengers were rebooked on "alternative flights," per the airline. *"Safety is our highest priority* and we apologize to our customers for the disruption to their travel plans." *The unidentified pilot is now out on bail.* 
> 
> http://www.newser.com/story/271041/a...ts-arrest.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

@Danke  Another split tail flames out...

*First female Viper demo team pilot relieved of command after two weeks*

https://www.airforcetimes.com/news/y...ter-two-weeks/

Capt. Zoe Kotnik, the first female pilot to head the F-16 Viper demonstration team, was relieved of command Monday.

“Col. Derek O’Malley, 20th Fighter Wing commander, relieved Capt. Zoe Kotnik from command Feb. 11 due to a loss of confidence in her ability to lead and command the Air Combat Command F-16 Viper demonstration team,” said Col. Allen Herritage, director of public affairs at ACC, in a statement. “The Viper demonstration team is working to minimize impacts on scheduled performances and looks forward to inspiring crowds around the country during the upcoming season as soon as a new commander is selected.”

Herritage would not comment further on what led to Kotnik’s removal, citing privacy concerns.

The 20th, which is located at Shaw Air Force Base in South Carolina, said in an email to Air Force Times that Kotnik declined to comment.

In a statement on Shaw’s Facebook page, O’Malley alluded to “mistakes” on Kotnik’s part, but expressed hope that she will continue to serve in the Air Force.

“We have thousands of airmen across our Air Force serving our country, and not one of them is perfect,” O’Malley said. “As good people, like Capt. Kotnik, make mistakes, I want them to have the opportunity to learn from them without being under public scrutiny and to continue to be a part of this great service. They’ll be better for the experience, and in turn, we’ll be better as an Air Force.”

“In these types of situations, I never forget that we’re dealing with real human beings, that I care deeply about, and that we are charged to take care of,” O’Malley continued. “This will be a difficult time for Capt. Kotnik, but she’s surrounded by wingmen that will help her every step of the way.”

Kotnik, an F-16C pilot whose call sign is “SiS,” was certified as the Viper team leader by ACC commander Gen. Mike Holmes on Jan. 29. She graduated from the Air Force Academy in 2011, earned her wings in 2013, and has more than 1,000 flying hours in military aircraft. She deployed to Kunsan Air Base in South Korea for a year, from February 2015 to February 2016. She also has flown air defense missions in support of Operation Noble Eagle.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Looks like Danke did something...


Manchester, eh? Danke gets around to some interesting places.

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/NewsBreaking/sta...49618356748288

----------


## Anti Federalist

In 12 minutes, everything went wrong.

https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...p_id=591276732

----------


## Origanalist



----------


## Swordsmyth

American Airlines says one of its jets inbound to Las Vegas' airport  was diverted to a nearby military base to refuel after experiencing  weather-related delays in the area.                               



Airline spokesman Josh Freed said Flight 671 from Dallas  landed safely Saturday at Nellis Air Force Base, which is on the  outskirts of metro Last Vegas and about 13 miles northeast of McCarran  International Airport.
Freed says he didn't immediately have  details about the weather-related circumstances and said the jetliner  was expected to depart Nellis soon to make the short hop to McCarran.




He says the jet was an Airbus A321 and had 194 people on board, including six crew members.

https://www.fox5vegas.com/news/us_wo...c6cf69ac2.html


Danke wanted to visit some old buddies?

----------


## Anti Federalist

@Danke

----------


## oyarde

> American Airlines says one of its jets inbound to Las Vegas' airport  was diverted to a nearby military base to refuel after experiencing  weather-related delays in the area.                               
> 
> 
> 
> Airline spokesman Josh Freed said Flight 671 from Dallas  landed safely Saturday at Nellis Air Force Base, which is on the  outskirts of metro Last Vegas and about 13 miles northeast of McCarran  International Airport.
> Freed says he didn't immediately have  details about the weather-related circumstances and said the jetliner  was expected to depart Nellis soon to make the short hop to McCarran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke was probably in on this ploy . They do this when they want to swap out some passengers with alien bots .

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Danke was probably in on this ploy . They do this when they want to swap out some passengers with alien bots .


Danke likes ET females?

----------


## Anti Federalist

FYI - I had no idea that Kalitta Air was founded by drag racer Connie Kalitta.

----------


## Danke

> @Danke


We parked all of our 747-400s.  Had 44 of them at one time.   What a cockpit.  Huge and sitting so high up, walked up stairs to get to it.  Four engines, four independent hydraulic systems, generators etc.

Now I sit in a relatively crowded cockpit on the two engine 777 with four pilots during takeoff and landings.  The crew rest area sucks, but the same lovely AARP fight attendants...just less of them complaining how they are understaffed.  Earlier today while you were all still in bed and I was flying home over the North Pole, I asked for a fresh cup of coffee to return to the cockpit after my rest break, the old hag was pulling apart the paper cups stuck together...her fingers inside the cup that she ended up pouring my cup with coffee that was over an hour old.  I went to the aft galley after pouring out the coffee and rinsing out the cup in the Lav for a fresh pot of brew.  So yes again, Danke was proactive and did something.

Why fly another airline to visit your grandma, when you can come fly United and fly with your grandma?

PS.  During my break, I was dreaming, and during my dream I was a cargo pilot.  No passengers, nor dealing with passenger terminals.  No customer representative agents to deal with, and best of all, no flight attendants.  I was walking around the aircraft and sitting in the cockpit in my PJs.

Then I woke up from my dream to the nightmare and had to wait with a full bladder for a constipated passengers to leave the lav so I could vacated my cave...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> We parked all of our 747-400s.  Had 44 of them at one time.   What a cockpit.  Huge and sitting so high up, walked up stairs to get to it.  Four engines, four independent hydraulic systems, generators etc.
> 
> Now I sit in a relatively crowded cockpit on the two engine 777 with four pilots during takeoff and landings.  The crew rest area sucks, but the same lovely AARP fight attendants...just less of them complaining how they are understaffed.  Earlier today while you were all still in bed and I was flying home over the North Pole, I asked for a fresh cup of coffee to return to the cockpit after my rest break, the old hag was pulling apart the paper cups stuck together...her fingers inside the cup that she ended up pouring my cup with coffee that was over an hour old.  I went to the aft galley after pouring out the coffee and rinsing out the cup in the Lav for a fresh pot of brew.  So yes again, Danke was proactive and did something.
> 
> Why fly another airline to visit your grandma, when you can come fly United and fly with your grandma?


Hooray! Danke escaped from the female ET's saucer!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> We parked all of our 747-400s.  Had 44 of them at one time.   What a cockpit.  Huge and sitting so high up, walked up stairs to get to it.  Four engines, four independent hydraulic systems, generators etc.


I have yet to meet an ATP that does not sing the praises of the 747.




> Now I sit in a relatively crowded cockpit on the two engine 777 with four pilots during takeoff and landings.  The crew rest area sucks, but the same lovely AARP fight attendants...just less of them complaining how they are understaffed.  Earlier today while you were all still in bed and I was flying home over the North Pole, I asked for a fresh cup of coffee to return to the cockpit after my rest break, the old hag was pulling apart the paper cups stuck together...her fingers inside the cup that she ended up pouring my cup with coffee that was over an hour old.  I went to the aft galley after pouring out the coffee and rinsing out the cup in the Lav for a fresh pot of brew.  So yes again, Danke was proactive and did something.


Flying over the pole, what is the ETOPS range on the 777? Where are your alternates?

I'm sorry to hear all that, I have to say the trend is just the other direction on vessels. Habitability regulations have increased creature comforts on most new vessels.




> Why fly another airline to visit your grandma, when you can come fly United and fly with your grandma?


Especially if you have one of those grandmas that bitch and wheeze and complain about everything.




> PS.  During my break, I was dreaming, and during my dream I was a cargo pilot.  No passengers, nor dealing with passenger terminals.  No customer representative agents to deal with, and best of all, no flight attendants.  I was walking around the aircraft and sitting in the cockpit in my PJs.
> 
> Then I woke up from my dream to the nightmare and had to wait with a full bladder for a constipated passengers to leave the lav so I could vacated my cave...


Why not?

I carried pax for while and hated every second of it.

How much less does it pay?

----------


## Danke

> Flying over the pole, what is the ETOPS range on the 777? Where are your alternates?


Typically 180 minutes.  But some routes up to 207 minutes.  In the South Pacific, up to 240 minutes.  ETOPS alternates are usually garden spots up there.  Like Churchill, Manitoba.  Svalbard, Norway. Yakutsk, Russia.

----------


## Anti Federalist

In another thread I made a comment it has been 10 years since a deadly major airline crash in the US.

Spoke too soon, got damn it...


*Boeing 767 cargo jetliner with 3 aboard crashes near Houston*

23 Feb 2019
ANAHUAC, Texas (AP)  Authorities say a Boeing 767 cargo jetliner heading to Houston with three people aboard has crashed into a bay just east of the city.

Lynn Lunsford with the Federal Aviation Administration says the twin-engine plane crashed Saturday into Trinity Bay.


Lunsford did not know the status of the people aboard and the Chambers County Sheriffs Office could not immediately be reached for comment.

The office said in a Facebook post the plane has been located at the north end of the bay. No other details were immediately available.

Lunsford says Atlas Air Flight 3591 had departed Miami earlier and an FAA alert was issued after officials lost radar and radio contact with the craft when it was about 30 miles (48 kilometers) southeast of George Bush Intercontinental Airport in Houston

----------


## Danke

> In another thread I made a comment it has been 10 years since a deadly major airline crash in the US.
> 
> Spoke too soon, got damn it...
> 
> 
> *Boeing 767 cargo jetliner with 3 aboard crashes near Houston*
> 
> 23 Feb 2019
> ANAHUAC, Texas (AP) — Authorities say a Boeing 767 cargo jetliner heading to Houston with three people aboard has crashed into a bay just east of the city.
> ...


The jumpseater who was to begin training at United next month:





The GoFundMe page for his wife and two young children has idiots like this posting:

Shawn
2 hours ago 
can any of you please donate to my fund page. I need help gathering money to cover my testosterone bills. please any dollar help.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Donated $25

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The jumpseater who was to begin training at United next month


Any indication of what happened?

----------


## Swordsmyth

Chinese man throws coins in a jet engine before his flight for good luck, causes $21,000 in damage

----------


## Anti Federalist

Sounds like mechanical failure or another ever-$#@!ing computer issue.

I don't think there was any bad weather in the area at the time.


*Pilots lost control of Amazon cargo plane 18 seconds before crash*

https://www.upi.com/Top_News/US/2019...4541551830215/

By Danielle Haynes

Memory boards from the cockpit voice recorder of Atlas Air Flight 3591 are inspected for signs of damage and water intrusion by an NTSB engineer at the NTSB laboratory in Washington, D.C., on Saturday. File Photo courtesy of the NTSB

March 5 (UPI) -- A preliminary analysis of the voice recorder data from a cargo plane that crashed last month indicates the pilots lost control of the Boeing 767 18 seconds before going down in marshland near Houston, the National Transportation Safety Board said Tuesday.

The aircraft crashed Feb. 23 into the marshland of Trinity Bay about 40 miles from Houston's George Bush Intercontinental Airport, killing all three people on board.

Investigators recovered the cockpit voice recorder Friday and have been reviewing the audio recordings, which the NTSB described as "poor."

"There are times during the recording when the content of crew discussion is difficult to determine, at other times the content can be determined using advanced audio filtering," the NTSB said in a report.

The agency said the data indicated crew members communicated with air traffic control in Houston to prepare for landing. Those communications indicated the loss of control lasted for about 18 seconds before the end of the recording.

On Sunday, investigators recovered the flight data recorder, which they disassembled, cleaned and dried before downloading the data. The recorder had 54 hours of data, including about 350 parameters detailing the motion of the airplane and the operations of its systems.

Atlas Air Flight 3591 was operating for Amazon Prime Air on a flight from Miami to Houston.

----------


## oyarde

Five deceased in plane crash Friday in Lake Okeechobee . The remains have been recovered from the fuselage . Flight was from Tampa to Pahokee airport . Woman suffers arm injuries after being attacked by a jaguar in an Arizona zoo while trying to take a selfie and crossing the barrier into the jaguar lair . Jaguar was swatting at the camera and denied permission for selfie with HB's neighbors .

----------


## Anti Federalist

*No Survivors as Ethiopian Airlines Crashes with 157 Aboard*

https://www.breitbart.com/news/no-su...th-157-aboard/

10 Mar 2019

Bishoftu (Ethiopia) (AFP) – An Ethiopian Airlines Boeing 737 crashed Sunday morning en route from Addis Ababa to Nairobi, killing all 149 passengers and eight crew on board, state media reported as African leaders offered condolences.

“We hereby confirm that our scheduled flight ET 302 from Addis Ababa to Nairobi was involved in accident today,” the airline said in a statement, later confirming a report by Ethiopia’s FANA Broadcasting Corp that there were no survivors.

“It is believed that there were 149 passengers and eight crew on board the flight,” it said.

The airline has not provided information on passengers’ nationalities but there are reports people from 33 countries were on board. The crash came on the eve of a major, annual assembly of the UN Environment Programme opening in Nairobi.

State-owned Ethiopian Airlines, Africa’s largest carrier, said the plane had taken off at 8:38 am (0538 GMT) from Bole International Airport and “lost contact” six minutes later near Bishoftu, a town some 60 kilometres (37 miles) southeast of Addis Ababa by road.

The weather in the capital, according to an AFP reporter, was clear when the brand-new Boeing plane, delivered to Ethiopia last year, plane took off.

The Boeing came down near the village of Tulu Fara outside Bishoftu.

An AFP reporter said there was a massive crater at the crash site, with belongings and airplane parts scattered widely.

Rescue crews were retrieving human remains from the wreckage.

Police and troops were on the scene, as well as a crash investigation team from Ethiopia’s civil aviation agency.

In the Kenyan capital, family members, friends, and colleagues of passengers were frantically waiting for news at Jomo Kenyatta International Airport (JKIA).

“I am still hoping that all is fine, because I have been waiting for my sister since morning and we have not been told anything,” Peter Kimani told AFP in the arrivals lounge over an hour after the plane was scheduled to land at 10:25 am local time.

His sister is a nurse who he said had gone to Congo. “She travels a lot on missions.”

“We are still expecting our loved one from Addis… we have just received news that there is a plane that has crashed. We can only hope that she is not on that flight.”

– Hoping for the best –

Among those waiting, Khalid Ali Abdulrahman received happy news about his son, who works in Dubai.

“I arrived here shortly after 10:00 am and as I waited, a security person approached me and asked me which flight are you waiting for. I answered him quickly because I wanted him to direct me to the arrivals, so I told him Ethiopia, and then he said: ‘Sorry, that one has crashed’.”

“I was shocked, but shortly after, my son contacted me and told me he is still in Addis and did not board that flight, he is waiting for the second one which has been delayed,” Khalid told AFP.

“I am waiting for my colleague, I just hope for the best,” added Hannah, a Chinese national.

African Union commission chief Moussa Faki Mahamat said he had learnt of the crash “with utter shock and immense sadness.

“Our prayers are with the families of the passengers + crew as authorities search for survivors. I also express our full solidarity with the Govt & people of Ethiopia,” he said on Twitter.

Ethiopian Prime Minister Abiy Ahmed’s office tweeted it “would like to express its deepest condolences to the families of those that have lost their loved ones.”

Kenya’s President Uhuru Kenyatta said he was “saddened” by the news, adding: “My prayers go to all the families and associates of those on board.”

Mahboub Maalim, executive secretary of the IGAD East African bloc, said the region and the world were in mourning.

“I cannot seem to find words comforting enough to the families and friends of those who might have lost their lives in this tragedy,” he said in a statement.

For its part, the plane’s maker, US giant company Boeing, said it was “aware” of the accident “and is closely monitoring the situation.”

Ethiopian Airlines said it would send staff to the accident scene to “do everything possible to assist the emergency services.”

It would also set up a passenger information centre and a dedicated telephone number for family and friends of people who may have been on the flight, while Kenya’s transport minister said officials would meet and council loved ones waiting at JKIA.

The Boeing 737-800MAX is the same type of plane as the Indonesian Lion Air jet that crashed last October, 13 minutes after takeoff from Jakarta, killing all 189 people on board.

The last major accident involving an Ethiopian Airlines passenger plane was a Boeing 737-800 that exploded after taking off from Lebanon in 2010, killing 83 passengers and seven crew.

According to reports, Boeing delivered the plane to Ethiopian Airlines last November.

----------


## timosman

https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...e-that-crashed




> 11 Mar 2019
> 
> 
> UN in mourning as 22 people affiliated with it and 32 Kenyan citizens are among the dead
> 
> Passengers from more than 35 nations were among the 157 people killed after an Ethiopian Airlines flight from Addis Ababa to Nairobi crashed six minutes after takeoff on Sunday morning.
> 
> The Boeing 737 Max 8 plane was believed to be carrying 149 passengers and eight crew when it hit the ground. The passengers included 32 Kenyan citizens, 18 from Canada, nine from Ethiopia, eight from Italy, China and the US, and seven from the UK and France.
> 
> ...

----------


## Danke

Long, but good article on 737 MAX aircraft:

https://www.theatlantic.com/notes/20...ted&yptr=yahoo

----------


## Swordsmyth

A battle is opening up over who will be allowed to read the black boxes of the Ethiopian 737 Max that crashed. Why would it matter? SpecOpsMonkey has a theory.


Ethiopian flight rose to an unusually high level, before disappearing from radar over a militarily restricted zone.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*United Airlines to Introduce ‘Non-Binary’ Gender Flight Booking*

----------


## Dr.3D

> *United Airlines to Introduce ‘Non-Binary’ Gender Flight Booking*


So they are going to back to analog or linear logic?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> So they are going to back to analog or linear logic?


Paper records?

----------


## Dr.3D

> Paper records?


Yeah, computers must not be green enough.

----------


## Danke

> *United Airlines to Introduce ‘Non-Binary’ Gender Flight Booking*


I can't do anything, but retire...someday.

----------


## Anti Federalist

So woke...

I'd bitch about it, but what's the $#@!ing point?

Every other airline will now fall all over themselves to kiss weirdosexual ass as well.

This battle is over and lost, the fagggots and trans-queeers have won the field.

I want to see them push the next front, the one that they are already gearing up for: normalizing prepubescent pedophilia.

I want to see if sane, normal folks have any spine left at all, or if they'll roll over and take *that* one up the ass, so to speak, as well, since they are so scared of being labeled "intolerant" or "prejudiced".

God knows they have accepted just as worse, sodomites running amok in the streets, protected weirdosexuals in schools and churches, and pretty much open acceptance of infanticide as a "woemen's right".

No reason *not* to tolerate nasty old queeers diddling 6 year olds I suppose.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> So woke...
> 
> I'd bitch about it, but what's the $#@!ing point?
> 
> Every other airline will now fall all over themselves to kiss weirdosexual ass as well.
> 
> This battle is over and lost, the fagggots and trans-queeers have won the field.
> 
> I want to see them push the next front, the one that they are already gearing up for: normalizing prepubescent pedophilia.
> ...


When they push it far enough there will be a reaction that will cost them all of the ground they have taken.
If not:

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/RealSaavedra/sta...68436565807105

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Pasadena Family Says KLM Dutch Royal Airlines Uncooperative After 5-Month-Old Puppy Dies On Flight To LAX*

https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2019...es-flight-lax/

March 26, 2019 at 5:23 amFiled Under:Central Asian Shepherd, Dog Dies On Flight, KLM Dutch Royal Airlines, Pasadena, Pasadena News


PASADENA (CBSLA) — A Pasadena family wants answers after its 5-month-old puppy died on a flight from Amsterdam to Los Angeles.

Bear was a purebred Central Asian Shepherd from Greece who was finally on his way to his new family in Pasadena. He had been a gift from a family friend.



But Bear did not survive the 11-hour flight on KLM Dutch Royal Airlines.

“I couldn’t go home that day,” Bear’s owner Andranik Avetisian said. “I don’t know what to say to my kids.”

To add insult to injury, Avetisian says the airline still has the dog’s body and won’t release it to the family.

“I want to see the puppy. I asked them to see the puppy,” Avetisian said. He says he wants to see the condition of the dog, but no one at the airlines will let him do that.

Attorney Evan Oshan says the family Bear have plans to file a police report if they don’t hear back from the airline.

In a statement KLM confirmed that a dog was found dead in the cargo hold of the KL601 after a flight from Amsterdam to Los Angeles on March 19 and expressed their condolences.

“In cooperation with the local health authority in the U.S., the Center for Disease Control, the dog was initially examined to ensure there was no immediately obvious public health threat. The dog was loaded correctly according to KLM’s pet policy. We have to wait for the results of the necropsy to determine the cause of death,” KLM said in the statement.

They said their cargo department was in contact with the dog’s owner and could not release further details about the investigation for reasons of customer confidentiality.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> *Pasadena Family Says KLM Dutch Royal Airlines Uncooperative After 5-Month-Old Puppy Dies On Flight To LAX*
> 
> https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2019...es-flight-lax/
> 
> March 26, 2019 at 5:23 amFiled Under:Central Asian Shepherd, Dog Dies On Flight, KLM Dutch Royal Airlines, Pasadena, Pasadena News
> 
> 
> PASADENA (CBSLA) — A Pasadena family wants answers after its 5-month-old puppy died on a flight from Amsterdam to Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


Have the airlines been hiring ex-cops?

----------


## Danke

A long flight for a puppy.  That is just dumb.  Fly the animal in a cargo carrier.  They will let you visit the dog.  That is what we did with my ex and her horses from Germany.  Expensive, but if you want to visit your animal during the flight...

----------


## oyarde

> A long flight for a puppy.  That is just dumb.  Fly the animal in a cargo carrier.  They will let you visit the dog.  That is what we did with my ex and her horses from Germany.  Expensive, but if you want to visit your animal during the flight...


Where are the horses now ?

----------


## Danke

> Where are the horses now ?


No idea, I think one was retarded and the other prized dressage horse tried to jump a barbed wire fence and scared itself, so the value dropped way down.

I got rid of the horses and the woman.

Lost money on both, but in the end, it was worth it.

----------


## oyarde

> No idea, I think one was retarded and the other prized dressage horse tried to jump a barbed wire fence and scared itself, so the value dropped way down.
> 
> I got rid of the horses and the woman.
> 
> Lost money on both, but in the end, it was worth it.


I have never seen a retarded horse . I would gift it to a dem politician and take full value as a tax write off . When I was at Artillery HQ in Germany we had a mascot , a mule named Deuce. He was pretty smart  and would pick pocket your beers if you did not keep an eye on him.

----------


## Swordsmyth

United  Airlines is threatening to fire some flight attendants it suspects are  engaging in a sophisticated effort to grab the best trips — such as  lucrative and comfortable long-haul flights to London, Sydney, or Tokyo —  and selling them to colleagues, according to a new memo.
“We  have zero tolerance for this prohibited behavior,” wrote P. Douglas  McKeen, senior vice president for labor relations. “When we discover  that it’s occurring, we will fully investigate and take appropriate  action, up to and including discharge.”
This  marks the second time in the past month United has warned employees not  to commit fraud against their employer. Early in March, United admitted it fired 35 employees it said had sold their employee travel passes.  Employees can give the passes, which permit inexpensive travel, to  friends and family but cannot sell them. According to United, some  passengers paid as much as $4,000 for a year’s worth of discounted  flights.
The  recently uncovered fraud was more of an inside job, United said, with  flight attendants scheming to take advantage of colleagues.
Both  the union and the company said in separate memos that upset flight  attendants brought the matter to their attention. Neither memo said how  may flight attendants were accused of unethical behavior, but it is  believed to be a small number. United said an “overwhelming number” of  flight attendants followed rules.
“Over  the past few months, we have been aware that many of you have voiced  concerns about illicit trip brokering where certain individuals have  been improperly ‘parking’ and holding trips for their personal gain,”  the Association of Flight Attendants (AFA) said in its note, dated March 23.  “We’ve heard your frustration and recognize how many of you have  exercised restraint in reporting this egregious activity to management  because we are unionists.”
*The Scheme*At  United, as with most U.S. carriers, crews bid for trips based on  seniority, so flight attendants with the longest tenure usually take the  best trips. Flight attendants often prefer the longest flights, both  because they pay more in a shorter time period — they’re paid by the  hour but only when in the air — and they have longer layovers, often in  better hotels than for domestic trips.
United’s  contract allows flight attendants to trade trips to colleagues if they  cannot fly them. The system is designed to ensure coverage for  “unforeseen events,” McKeen said.
“Those  trades are not the issue,” McKeen said. “What we’re addressing is the  growing problem of selecting, trading, or parking a pairing to broker,  buy, or sell it to another flight attendant.”
Neither  United nor the the union representing United’s cabin crew, would say  much about the circumstances. But McKeen’s memo, along with a similar  one from the union, suggests this practice is more involved than some  flight attendants simply asking for payment from friends in exchange for  a cushy trip.
United  said it searched social media and found flight attendants using code  words to describe the kickback approach, promising “hugs,” “kisses,”  “candy canes,” and “expressions of appreciation” to flight attendants  who participated.
“This  is about fairness, plain and simple,” McKeen said. “No flight attendant  should have an unfair advantage beyond their seniority rights when it  comes to managing their schedule or accessing flying opportunities.”
Usually,  organized labor protects members on the verge of disciplinary action  but the union said it would not stand by behind members who committed  fraud against other flight attendants.
United, meanwhile, said it would continue to investigate.
“We  know schedules are very important to our flight attendants, and we work  closely with AFA to make sure our flight attendant scheduling is fair  for all of them,” a United spokesman said in an email.


https://finance.yahoo.com/news/unite...153535362.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

Flight simulations that attempted to recreate the problems that caused a Lion Air plane made by Boeing Inc.                                                                                                                                                                                                                        BA, -0.02%                                                                                                                                                            to crash in Indonesia last fall  found that pilots had less than 40 seconds to override an automated  system, the New York Times reported Tuesday, citing two people familiar  with the matter. in the tests, pilots found that a single sensor failed,  triggering software that was designed to prevent a stall. As soon as  that happened, pilots had to move fast to disengage the system to avoid a  nose dive of the jet, a Boeing 737 Max. The automated system, known as  MCAS, is the focus for investigators seeking to determine what happened  to the Lion Air plane, as well as an Ethiopian Airlines crash of the  same Boeing model earlier this month. The two people told the paper that  those conducting the testing had not understood the power of the MCAS.  Pilots had received only limited training on the system before the first  crash and the captain of the Lion Air flight was looking through a  technical manual during the final minutes, said the paper. 

More at: https://www.marketwatch.com/story/pi...of2&yptr=yahoo

----------


## shakey1

> *Pasadena Family Says KLM Dutch Royal Airlines Uncooperative After 5-Month-Old Puppy Dies On Flight To LAX*
> 
> https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2019...es-flight-lax/
> 
> March 26, 2019 at 5:23 amFiled Under:Central Asian Shepherd, Dog Dies On Flight, KLM Dutch Royal Airlines, Pasadena, Pasadena News
> 
> 
> PASADENA (CBSLA) — A Pasadena family wants answers after its 5-month-old puppy died on a flight from Amsterdam to Los Angeles.
> 
> ...


Handsome little pooch... never seen one of those before.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*The world's youngest woman commander of a Boeing 777*         At age 30, Captain Anny Divya became the youngest woman ever to command a Boeing 777 - the world’s largest twin-engine jet.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Flights Grounded Across US As Airlines Report Mass System Outages*

----------


## Anti Federalist

@Danke


*Report: Dog near controls likely caused pilot to crash plane*

https://www.houstonchronicle.com/new...h-13755557.php

April 10, 2019 Updated: April 10, 2019 6:42 p.m.

MONTICELLO, Iowa (AP) — Federal investigators say a small plane crash that killed a 90-year-old pilot near an eastern Iowa airport was likely caused by the pilot's decision to allow his large dog near the flight controls.

The final National Transportation Safety Board report says investigators don't know for certain what caused the single-engine aircraft to go down in a cornfield in June 2017 near Monticello Regional Airport. However, the report says, the dog that weighed about 75 pounds likely came in "contact with the flight controls during landing, which resulted in the pilot's loss of airplane control."

Television station KCRG reports that the dog survived the crash.

The NTSB report says the plane was in good working order before crashing. Pilot Jerry Naylor of Scotch Grove, Iowa, was killed. An autopsy showed he died of multiple blunt-force injuries.

----------


## Swordsmyth

A  Royal Netherlands Air Force F-16 Fighting Falcon was severely damaged  during a live-fire training mission at Vliehors Shooting Range in the  Netherlands, earlier this year, reported The Military Times.
  Dutch State media  released a photo of the damaged aircraft, showing at least one round  ripping through the plane's exterior skin. The fighter jet reportedly  had engine damage from the debris. Although details behind the incident  have been kept secret, Dutch media outlets have described the mishap as a  case of the "plane shooting itself."

  The F-16's armament includes a General Electric M61A1 Vulcan, a  6-barrel 20mm cannon. It fires standard M50 ammunition at 6,000 rounds  per minute.
  The reported muzzle velocity of the M61A1 Vulcan is approximately  3,450 feet per second, while the maximum speed of the F-16 is 1,500 mph  or 2,200 feet per second. The Aviationist said, "that makes the  likelihood of an F-16 actually catching its own bullets in flight  largely impossible." Rather it was a case of ricocheting bullets.

  Nevertheless, "this is a serious incident," Wim Bagerbos, inspector  general at the Netherlands Department of Defense, told Dutch media,  adding that "we, therefore, want to fully investigate what happened and  how we would be able to avoid this in future."
  Some aviation blogs are comparing the Dutch incident to a 1965  incident when a Grumman F-11 Tiger was damaged when it started a 20  degrees nose-down dive firing 20mm cannons, then collided with the  rounds in midflight, and shortly after crashed.

  The American aerospace industry has entered into a crisis as of late.  Boeing, for instance, was slammed with a new lawsuit Wednseday, as  investors accused the company of defrauding shareholders by covering up  safety deficiencies in its 737 MAX planes before the two deadly crashes.
  On Tuesday, a Japanese Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II vanished off  the radar. Japan's defense ministry announced Wednesday that a U.S.  guided-missile destroyer recovered parts of the aircraft in the Pacific  Ocean near Misawa airbase. 
  Dutch media said the investigation into the incident "is now in full  swing." It's hard to tell exactly what happened, due to limited  information released by authorities, but it could be likely that a rare  event occurred where the plane shot itself - not seen in over 5 decades.


https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...rikes-fuselage

----------


## Danke

https://www.inc.com/bill-murphy-jr/t...ing-story.html

Captain Andrew Collins is a pilot for United Airlines. He has more than two decades of experience, and he seems to love it. Then last September, he stayed overnight at the last minute in a Denver airport hotel. 

And then, his nightmare began: one that involved handcuffs, two days in jail, a tawdry and embarrassing criminal case hanging over his head, and suspension from the job he loved.

Fortunately, it just ended with total exoneration last month -- and perhaps a $1 million or more lawsuit against the city of Denver, and perhaps other defendants.


I wrote about Collins last year, shortly after his arrest and while the case was pending. Now that it's all come (mostly) to a close, it's worth learning the details. 

*The 'opaque' truth*
As Collins's lawyer says, Collins stayed overnight at the Westin DIA, planning to deadhead to his next assignment. He woke up, took off his clothes and was ready to take a shower when he got a phone call.

He was in the middle of a campaign to become the head of his union at the time, and he talked with a colleague about the election for 24 minutes -- all the while, pacing alone in his hotel room in his birthday suit.

Unfortunately for Collins, unknown to him at the time, the window in his hotel room wasn't made of privacy glass. Thus, he was visible, in all his naked glory, to people standing in one of the terminals at the Denver airport.

The whole thing seems ridiculous in retrospect. There's no law against being alone naked in your hotel room, obviously. And as Collins's attorney, Craig Silverman later explained, the windows on the terminal were reflective and opaque.

So even though people in the airport could see Collins, he couldn't see them.

*Indecent exposure*
I feel bad for Collins at this point. He went from talking on the phone to hearing a knock at the door from the Denver police -- and a warning that they'd be coming in "with or without your permission" -- in a matter of minutes at most.

Seconds later, he was standing, shirtless (but wearing pants), in handcuffs, being told he was going to be arrested, as a couple of police officers went through all his belongings and led him away.


The whole arrest was captured on body camera video, so you can see part of it below. (I've embedded it at the end of this article.) One of the police officers tells Collins incorrectly that there are photographs of him. 

From there, he was carted off to jail, where he reportedly stayed for two days before he even got to see a judge. United suspended him from flying. He dropped out of the union election. And he had to wait six months to go to court.

*'I want... this to never happen to anybody again'*
Last month, finally, prosecutors admitted there wasn't much chance of conviction. A judge dismissed the case against Collins.

"What I want most is for this to never happen to anybody again," he told a local Denver television station. "I don't want someone to have to live the last six months of my life."

His attorney told the same station: "Thank goodness the _criminal_ case is over. They made a mountain out of a mole hill."

I added the emphasis to "_criminal_ case" above, because as of a few days after the dismissal, the next phase has begun: the part where Collins pursues a $1 million or more claim against the city of Denver for allowing the whole thing to happen.

*'We look forward to working with the city of Denver'*

In a "statutory notice of claims against government entity," Silverstein says the Denver police officers violated Collins's constitutional rights by bursting in and searching his room without a warrant, and by arresting him for a crime he clearly wasn't guilty of.

While nobody disputes that Collins was walking around unclothed in his hotel room, the law against indecent exposure would have required him to intentionally expose himself, "with the intent to arouse or satisfy the sexual desire of any person."

In short, "there was nudity in this case but nothing sexual," Silverstein wrote.

Separately, he told me Saturday that Collins has been reinstated as a pilot -- although he still lost six months out of his life as a result of this, including humiliation and having to withdraw from the union election.

"Now it is time for the civil justice system to work and we look forward to working with the City of Denver in this regard," Silverstein wrote, later adding, that he believed the case "would justify an award of more than a million dollars."

----------


## Swordsmyth

> He was in the middle of a campaign to become the head of his union at the time


I would be surprised if this didn't have everything to do with the incident, somebody wanted him to lose and they took their opportunity to make that happen.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Gatwick Airport drone  operator knew what was going on with airport operations, leading  investigators to think it was an inside job

----------


## Danke

> Gatwick Airport drone  operator knew what was going on with airport operations, leading  investigators to think it was an inside job

----------


## Danke

*Passenger Who Forced FA to Wipe His Butt Meets an Inglorious End*

_The morbidly obese EVA passenger who allegedly forced a cabin crew member to wipe his butt after using the business class lavatory with the door open and then moaned in pleasure as she reluctantly complied with his unusual demand, has reportedly been found dead in a Thai resort described in media accounts as known for its prostitution and seedy nightlife.
_
_An American accused of traumatizing an EVA Air flight attendant who acquiesced to his bizarre lavatory demands has reportedly died at a Thai resort destination famed for its cozy relationship with the sex trade. The morbidly obese flyer who gained infamy after allegedly demanding that a cabin crew member wipe his butt after he used the toilet reportedly succumbed to pre-existing health issues.
_
_According to the U.K. tabloid newspaper The Sun, EVA Air officials learned of the nightmare passengers passing as they were following through with a promise to ban the creepy flyer from the airline. While attempting to inform the unpleasant air traveler that he was no longer welcome on the airlines flights, it was discovered that he had died in March of this year.
_
_The unidentified U.S. national made headlines in January after an EVA flight attendant went public with her version of events. Two of the cabin crew members who fell victim to the flyers outrageous behavior remain on leave after reporting that the events left them traumatized.
_
_The messy incident occurred during a Los Angeles International Airport (LAX) to Taiwan Taoyuan International Airport (TPE) flight. The obese passenger, who had upon boarding already demanded to be provided with three economy class seats (due to his large size), reportedly requested assistance using the lavatory during the more than 14-hour-long flight. The at first simple request slowly morphed into something more akin to exhibitionism, rather than the needs of a passenger with mobility issues._
_According to an account from the flight attendant involved, the seedy flyer gradually made additional demands until she found herself in the uncomfortable position of having to clean his private areas. The crew member later wrote that the incident left her feeling dirty.
_
_I promised to help you go to the toilet, not to wipe your butt, the flight attendant recounted in a social media post, writing that the passenger continued to badger her, You promised me  what can I do if no one wipes my butt? Do you want me to stay in this toilet?
_
_In addition to pushing the cabin crew member into taking care of a very personal problem, the abusive passenger is also said to have insisted on using the business class cabin lavatory with the door open, saying he couldnt fit in the economy class lavatory and couldnt breathe with the door shut.
_
_I told him we couldnt help him, but he started yelling, the flight attendant recalled. He told me to go in there immediately and threatened to relieve himself on the floor. As the passengers genitals were now exposed, one of my colleagues brought a blanket, which I used to cover his modesty. But he very angrily slapped my hand away, saying he didnt want it and only wanted me to remove his underwear so he could use the toilet.
_
_The flight attendant eventually donned latex gloves and agreed to clean the passengers private areas. According to one co-worker, the oversized job didnt exactly go smoothly. He said: Oh, mmm, deeper, deeper, and then accused my chief attendant of not properly cleaning his backside, requesting that she do it again, another flight attendant on the plane reported.
_
_Adding insult to injury, the man is said to have moaned with pleasure throughout the unpleasant task. When using the restroom later, on the ground, however, the shameless flyer allegedly declined the assistance of a male attendant who was made available to help him with his very special needs._

----------


## Anti Federalist

What a way to go huh?

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

> I would be surprised if this didn't have everything to do with the incident, somebody wanted him to lose and they took their opportunity to make that happen.


Never going to happen to me . I never answer a phone in a hotel room . I take the battery out before at the airport checking in so I cannot be tracked .

----------


## Danke

I might do this for the Injun, definitely not AF.


*Photographer Revisits Capture of Epic Total Eclipse Imagery*

----------


## Anti Federalist

Stuck stranded on a bum bench in ORD because the $#@!ING ELECTRICAL TAPE FELL OFF THE VERTICAL STABILIZER.

 @Danke your airline sucks...this was the last freaking straw...and what the $#@! is up with ex-DMV "customer service" people at ORD?

God damn it.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Stuck stranded on a bum bench in ORD because the $#@!ING ELECTRICAL TAPE FELL OFF THE VERTICAL STABILIZER.
> 
>  @Danke your airline sucks...this was the last freaking straw...and what the $#@! is up with ex-DMV "customer service" people at ORD?
> 
> God damn it.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 


Gordon Bethune's Continental was a kick ass airline.

Not like this "woke" rickshaw outfit...just reading the inflight rag is a painful exercise in SJWarriorism.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Gordon Bethune's Continental was a kick ass airline.
> 
> Not like this "woke" rickshaw outfit...just reading the inflight rag is a painful exercise in SJWarriorism.


What do you expect of an airline that would hire Danke?

----------


## Danke

> Stuck stranded on a bum bench in ORD because the $#@!ING ELECTRICAL TAPE FELL OFF THE VERTICAL STABILIZER.
> 
>  @Danke your airline sucks...this was the last freaking straw...and what the $#@! is up with ex-DMV "customer service" people at ORD?
> 
> God damn it.


Well, if is a mechanical, they have to get you a room.

I thought I submitted "No Fly" list paper work on you months ago.  Wonder what happen.  Typical bureaucracy.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Well, if is a mechanical, they have to get you a room.


Yah, tell *that* to the $#@!ty attitude diversity hires you got running this $#@! show in Chicago.




> I thought I submitted *"No Fly"* list paper work on you months ago.  Wonder what happen.  Typical bureaucracy.


Be the best $#@!ing thing that could ever happen to me...$#@! this place...$#@! a bunch of flying...so sick of this $#@!.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I thought I submitted "No Fly" list paper work on you months ago.  Wonder what happen.  Typical bureaucracy.


 @TheTexan should look into this failure of the system and straighten it out before AF goes berserk and does something that endangers the safety of our airlines.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Continue fighting peer pressure Danke.

----------


## TheTexan

> @TheTexan should look into this failure of the system and straighten it out before AF goes berserk and does something that endangers the safety of our airlines.


Good catch.  I'll reach out to a friend I know at the Terrorist Screening Center.  He's usually pretty good at fixing these types of problems.

----------


## Danke

> @TheTexan should look into this failure of the system and straighten it out before AF goes berserk and does something that endangers the safety of our airlines.



I wonder if he is passed out in that titty bar close to the airport right now.

----------


## Anti Federalist

So on Wednesday morning, the following happens:

Spent the night on the floor at ORD at the gate for BOS.

Inbound 737-900 that is scheduled to make the flight, arrives on time from SAN...OK, looks like I'll get out of here on time and home finally.

Watching the scene out on the ramp...uh oh...much waving and pointing of hands...bags start coming back off...sure as $#@!, some sort of breakdown.

Two $#@!ING hours later, we finally get out of ORD after swapping planes *AND* losing my seat assignment.

What the actual $#@!...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> @TheTexan should look into this failure of the system and straighten it out before AF goes berserk and does something that endangers the safety of our airlines.

----------


## Danke

> Spent the night on the floor at ORD at the gate for BOS.
> 
> Inbound 737-900 that is scheduled to make the flight, arrives on time from SAN...OK, looks like I'll get out of here on time and home finally.
> 
> Watching the scene out on the ramp...uh oh...much waving and pointing of hands...bags start coming back off...sure as $#@!, some sort of breakdown.
> 
> Two $#@!ING hours later, we finally get out of ORD after swapping planes *AND* losing my seat assignment.
> 
> What the actual $#@!...



Flight 992 this morning?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> 


We all have days like that.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Flight 992 this morning?


Flight 342 Wed. morning.

----------


## Danke

> Flight 342 Wed. morning.


Oh, I kinda misread post #394, thinking that was this morning.

----------


## oyarde

@Danke , I picked up a new rifle yesterday and shot it today . I like it , shoots dead nuts but  I did not previously have  another rifle in .223 Rem so now I need some ammo . I checked Sportsmans Guide but that looks a little expensive once you tag on tax  , shipping etc . Could you send me some of what you are not using please ? I like the brass ones so I can reload them . I can pour my own bullets so later all I will need are some primers I think . Thanks .

----------


## Danke

> @Danke , I picked up a new rifle yesterday and shot it today . I like it , shoots dead nuts but  I did not previously have  another rifle in .223 Rem so now I need some ammo . I checked Sportsmans Guide but that looks a little expensive once you tag on tax  , shipping etc . Could you send me some of what you are not using please ? I like the brass ones so I can reload them . I can pour my own bullets so later all I will need are some primers I think . Thanks .



OK, post your address and it will be on its way if they can deliver to a reservation...safely.

----------


## oyarde

> OK, post your address and it will be on its way if they can deliver to a reservation...safely.


With all of these govt agents it may not be safe to post my address . I already now avoid flying and starbucks .

----------


## ATruepatriot

> @Danke , I picked up a new rifle yesterday and shot it today . I like it , shoots dead nuts but  I did not previously have  another rifle in .223 Rem so now I need some ammo . I checked Sportsmans Guide but that looks a little expensive once you tag on tax  , shipping etc . Could you send me some of what you are not using please ? I like the brass ones so I can reload them . I can pour my own bullets so later all I will need are some primers I think . Thanks .


Need lead? If you want to pay the shipping I have the real stuff.

----------


## oyarde

> Need lead? If you want to pay the shipping I have the real stuff.


Thank you for your kind offer . You are a true Patriot and sincere American .

----------


## Danke

> Thank you for your kind offer . You are a true Patriot and sincere American .



He never made the list.

Sincere Americans:

1. Christopher A. Brown
2. DamianTV  
3. ClydeCoulter
4. Danke
5. Spikender  
6. Mini-me

PROBATIONARY STATUS-Psychological issue? confused, or personal agenda placed over unconditional support for Americans prime constitutional right to alter or abolish.
1. Wizard Watson

InSiNcErE AmErIcAns:
1. CPUd
2. Occam's Banana
3. acptulsa
4. Cutlerzzz
5. phill4paul
6. Ronintruth
7. Gunnyfreedom
8.Anti Federalist
9. pcosmar
10.Ronin Truth

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ncere+American

----------


## ATruepatriot

> Thank you for your kind offer . You are a true Patriot and sincere American .


 Let me know, I have a couple tons of wheel weight ingots, been stockpiling for years now. I know how to to pull some of the antimony and tin out of you want a softer bullet. It is enough to last three generations or more if the SHTF so I have quite a bit to spare and share. 

SHTF = Blank Barrels (any caliber) + drills + nipples + caps + lead + mold. Everything else including powder can be wood worked,  smithed out, or home brewed. Barrels and lead are the big ones.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Oh, I kinda misread post #394, thinking that was this morning.


Yeah, wasn't clear on that.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Swordsmyth

*Delta Airlines poked fun at unions with a comical sign  suggesting Americans save their money to buy a new video game system  instead of paying union dues, and the country’s largest union federation  responded with a meme calling for the CEO of Delta’s head–literally.* 
 After individuals started uploading a photo of an anti-union Delta  sign that read in bold lettering, “Union dues cost around $700 a year”  and in the subtext “A new video game system with the latest hits sounds  like fun, put your money towards that instead of paying dues to the  union” the American Federation of Labor and Congress of Industrial  Organizations posted a sign edited in Photoshop in response.

 The now-deleted tweet read, “Shame on @delta, here’s an alternative.”  It contained the same sign, edited to show a guillotine instead of a  video game controller, and read “A guillotine only costs $1,200 to  build” with the subtext “Delta’s CEO made $13.2 million last year. Get  outside with your buddies, share some brews–sounds like fun.”


In other words, the AFL-CIO responded to an innocent jibe with a call  for a successful businessman to be decapitated in mob violence.


More at: https://bigleaguepolitics.com/americ...ing-delta-ceo/

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Pilot for American Airlines arrested at Louisville airport for 2015 triple homicide*

https://www.wdrb.com/news/pilot-for-...5311b436d.html

Chad Mills  May 11, 2019 Updated May 11, 2019  

LOUISVILLE, Ky. (WDRB) -- A pilot for an American Airlines subsidiary indicted in a 2015 triple murder in Christian County was arrested in Louisville.

According to a news release from the Office of Kentucky Attorney General Andy Beshear, Christian Richard Martin, 51, was arrested early Saturday morning at the Louisville Muhammad Ali International Airport.

spaceplay / pause qunload | stop ffullscreenshift + ←→slower / faster
↑↓volume mmute
←→seek  . seek to previous 12… 6 seek to 10%, 20% … 60%
"It was like something you would totally see in a movie," said Ashley Martin of Elizabethtown, who's of no relation to the suspect.

Martin and her mother, Frances Wise, are in Charlotte now, but Saturday morning, they were at the airport awaiting to board American Airlines Flight 5523 from Louisville to Charlotte when the arrest happened.

"It was very tense," Wise said. "I think it was very tense. You could tell the employees knew something was going on."

When they first heard word their pilot had been arrested, both assumed he was intoxicated on the job. Later in the day, they learned the actual reason Martin is now locked up.

"Oh my gosh," Wise remembers saying at the time.

Officials say Martin was indicted Friday by a grand jury in the deaths of Calvin Phillips, his wife Pamela and Edward Dansereau. According to authorities, on or around Nov. 18, 2015, Calvin Phillips was found shot to death in his home in Pembroke, Kentucky. Pamela Phillips and Dansereau were found a few miles away in a corn field inside Pamela Phillips' car, which was burned. Pembroke is not far from the Kentucky-Tennessee border.

American Airlines confirmed to WDRB Saturday afternoon that Martin has been a Bombardier CRJ First Officer for PSA Airlines since January 2018. PSA Airlines is a wholly-owned subsidiary of American Airlines and operates an all-jet American Eagle fleet.

"All of us at American Airlines and PSA Airlines are deeply saddened to have learned about these allegations from 2015. Our team was made aware of the indictment this morning after his arrest at Louisville International Airport. We have an unwavering commitment to the safety and security of our customers and team members, and we will provide any investigative assistance possible to law enforcement throughout their investigation," an American Airlines Spokesperson told WDRB.

Martin has been placed on administrative suspension pending the outcome of the investigation. 

"It's startling," said passenger Ashley Martin. "It's scary to think this happened so long ago, and they're just now getting around to catching the guy."

"We're inconvenienced a lot," added her mother, Wise. "Like missed an entire day of a vacation that's been planned and saved for for an entire year."

As the mother and daughter wait for a new flight to their final destination, St. Lucia, both say they're still digesting a morning of chaos.

"I was definitely stressed," the daughter said. "I felt like it was a little chaotic and unorganized. The workers ... you could tell they were stressed. You could feel that energy. You could feel the tension from flight attendants."

The suspect, Christian Martin, was indicted on three counts of murder, one count of arson, one count of attempted arson, first-degree burglary and three counts of tampering with physical evidence.

Following the murders, authorities say Martin moved from Christian County to North Carolina, where he had been living at the time he was indicted.

Martin is being held at the Christian County Detention Center.

According to Fox 17 Nashville, Martin was a person of interest when the death investigation began back in 2015.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Swordsmyth

> 


The Blue Angels are Navy not Air Farce.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Brian4Liberty

F-16 Fighter Jet Crashes Into California Warehouse, Worker Captures Aftermath on Video
Matt Novak

On Thursday, an F-16 fighter jet crashed into a warehouse near the March Air Reserve Base in southern California. The pilot ejected and survived, but roughly a dozen people inside the warehouse were sent to the hospital for minor injuries related to the crash. The aftermath was all captured on video.

The fighter jet, part of the 114th Fighter Wing Unit from Sioux Falls, South Dakota, crashed due to a hydraulic failure, according to multiple reports. The Air Force Reserve told local news station KCAL-TV that the F-16 was on a training mission for NORAD.

Fire crews in the area requested a full hazardous materials response to the scene because the F-16 was reportedly carrying weapons, though its not immediately clear what kind of ordnance this particular plane may have been equipped with yesterday. The F-16 can carry anything from Sidewinder missiles to B61 or B83 thermonuclear bombs.
...
https://gizmodo.com/f-16-fighter-jet...wor-1834838834

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The Blue Angels are Navy not Air Farce.


I am well aware of that fact, and in every way far superior to the BlunderBirds.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 


I literally LOL'ed

----------


## Danke

> I am well aware of that fact, and in every way far superior to the BlunderBirds.


They may put on a better show.  But what the Thunderbirds do is actually more demanding.  To be as precise and graceful as the are.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> They may put on a better show.  But what the Thunderbirds do is actually more demanding.  To be as precise and graceful as the are.


Typical Air Farce thinking.

Their job is to put on a show.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*WestJet Pilot's Eyes Burned By Green Laser While Flying To Orlando*

----------


## Swordsmyth

Extinction Rebellion protesters who plan  to disrupt Heathrow Airport with drones could face life behind bars, the  Government has warned.
The  environmental group has announced it will cause 10 days of disruption in  July unless plans to expand the airport are scrapped.
Activists  have held internal discussions about using drones to ground flights  under plans described by Heathrow as 'reckless' and dangerous. 


An initial one-day protest will go ahead  on June 18 to 'pause' flights before a longer protest of 'up to 10 days'  begins on July 1, Extinction Rebellion said.
'Extinction  Rebellion demands the Government begins to act on its declaration of a  climate and environment emergency by cancelling all Heathrow expansion,'  a statement said. 


The group described air travel as  'genocidal', adding: 'The addition of the planned third runway would  make Heathrow the single biggest carbon emitter in the UK; to expand the  airport at this critical point in history would be madness.
'We  understand the action will cause disruption to a great number of  holidaymakers, however we believe that it is necessary given the  prospect of far greater disruption caused by ecological and societal  collapse, if we don't act now.
'Holidaymakers are being given advance notice to change travel plans.'

More at: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...w-airport.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

Residents of a neighborhood in Las Vegas got an unwelcome surprise in the form of an airplane door falling out of the sky and hitting an apartment building and car.
The  incident took place near Nellis Air Force Base, which is just northeast  of Las Vegas. It is unclear what type of plane the debris fell off, but  it did not appear to come from a civilian aircraft.


"We are looking into a report that a door or a panel fell off an aircraft near Nellis AFB," the Federal Aviation Administration said in a statement.
A photo taken by a resident in the area of the apartment building showed the door lying on a sidewalk.

More at: https://www.yahoo.com/gma/airplane-d...opstories.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

A United Airlines plane skidded off the runway after its tyres burst as it landed at an airport near New York.
Some  passengers suffered minor injuries when Flight 627 slid off the tarmac  at Newark Liberty International Airport in New Jersey on Saturday  afternoon.
The Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) said the Boeing 757-200’s left main landing gear was “stuck in a grassy area” following the incident at 1pm.
“The aircraft will be towed off the airfield after passengers leave the aircraft via stairs,” it added in a statement.
No  injuries were reported to the FAA but United said some passengers had  refused treatment for minor injuries. The airline did not say how many  people were hurt.
The  pilot told those on board the plane had blown two tyres as it landed,  according to passenger Caroline Craddock. She said at least one person  hit their head and another suffered an elbow injury.
Arrivals  and departures were suspended at Newark following the incident. Flights  resumed after passengers were “safely deplaned”, the airport tweeted.
The FAA said it was sending officials to the airport to begin an investigation.

https://news.yahoo.com/united-airlin...204857845.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

Way too much to copypasta, but great article on Malaysia Air flight MH370:

*Good Night. Malaysian Three-Seven-Zero.*

https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine...rlines/590653/

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Airbus is ready for pilotless jets - are you?*

https://apnews.com/d8d911a9f1844df1a314a42c346e74a4

By ANGELA CHARLTON

FILE - In this Friday, June 14, 2019 file photo, Chief Commercial Officer of Airbus, Christian Scherer, speaks to the media during a briefing ahead of the Paris Air Show in Paris. The chief salesman for Airbus says his company already has the technology to fly passenger planes without pilots at all - and is working on winning over regulators and travelers to the idea. Scherer also said in an interview Monday, June 17 that Airbus hopes to be selling hybrid or electric passenger jets by around 2035. (AP Photo/Michel Euler, file)
LE BOURGET, France (AP) — The chief salesman for Airbus says his company already has the technology to fly passenger planes without pilots at all — and is working on winning over regulators and travelers to the idea.

Christian Scherer also said in an interview with The Associated Press on Monday that Airbus hopes to be selling hybrid or electric passenger jets by around 2035.

While the company is still far from ready to churn out battery-operated jumbo jets, Scherer said Airbus already has “the technology for autonomous flying” and for planes flown by just one pilot.

“This is not a matter of technology — it’s a matter of interaction with the regulators, the perception in the traveling public,” he told The Associated Press.


“When can we introduce it in large commercial aircraft? That is a matter we are discussing with regulators and customers, but technology-wise, we don’t see a hurdle.”

Several manufacturers are presenting unmanned aircraft at the Paris Air Show, primarily for military purposes — and some are also proposing pilotless “air taxis” of the future.

When it comes to autonomous passenger jets, safety is an obvious concern. It’s an issue that is on many minds after two deadly crashes of the Boeing 737 Max jet that have implicated problematic anti-stall software.

Scherer said the crashes “highlighted and underlined the need for absolute, uncompromising safety in this industry, whether from Airbus, Boeing or any other plane.”

While he said Airbus’ sales streategy hasn’t changed as a result of the crashes in Indonesia and Ethiopia, “there is a capacity need that materialized as a result of this, and naturally you have airlines that are frustrated over capacity, that are looking for answers.”

Airbus announced several orders Monday as the air show kicked off, while Boeing had an anemic day as it works to win back trust from customers.

Scherer forecast continued growth in the aviation industry after several boom years, predicting the world will need at least 37,000 new aircraft in the next 20 years, especially in Asia — and that eventually the whole industry will stop creating emissions and “decarbonize.”

----------


## Swordsmyth

A Dallas-bound American Airlines  flight was diverted to Oklahoma City about 20 minutes before landing at  its destination Sunday because of an intoxicated passenger who became  so belligerent, passengers applauded when police removed him from the  plane.
Brandon Ganus, 32, forced the flight from Pittsburg to Dallas to make an emergency landing at Will Rogers World Airport after he started yelling obscenities and threatening others, according to reports.


According to FOX 25, Ganus had to be physically restrained by crew and passengers with a plastic zip cuff and duct tape.
Once  the flight landed, police boarded the plane and removed Ganus from the  flight to the applause of the other passengers. In released bodycam  video of the incident, police are directed to the man by another  passenger saying, “Go get him.”

More at: https://www.foxnews.com/travel/ameri...cuff-passenger

----------


## Anti Federalist

Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse...


*The flying saddle: Would you give it a try?*

https://www.sfgate.com/travel/articl...y-14015191.php



Say goodbye to whatever personal space you had left.

Chris McGinnis, Tim Jue Updated 10:47 am PDT, Wednesday, June 19, 2019

PARIS — Airlines are squeezing as many passengers as they can onto their jets, but one seat manufacturer believes its product can help carriers push capacity to the absolute limit. And it may help push down fares.

Say goodbye to whatever personal space you had left.

At this week's Paris Air Show, lots of curious convention-goers eagerly wanted to try out Avio Interior's "SkyRider" saddle-like airplane seat, but that's probably not the reception it would get if people found it installed on their next flight. See it in the slideshow at the top of this post.

SkyRider passengers would lean on a bicycle-seat type cushion that sits higher than your traditional airline seat. Legs sort of hang off the saddle, as they would if you were riding a horse. The seat back sits straight up, forcing good posture. A knee cut-out provides another precious few inches of legroom.

You're neither sitting nor standing — you're sort of leaning.

The SkyRider seat has been around for nearly a decade and has undergone several improvements. The next generation of the product will come with some built-in recline — but not much. The seat maker is also pondering an under seat "shelf" where kids and shorter passengers can rest their feet so they're not dangling for the duration of the flight.

With just 23-inches of pitch (most airlines offer around 31 inches), there's not a lot of wiggle room in front of you, and it's definitely not for the large or claustrophobic flyer.

Yet it was interesting to hear the backstory of why Avio Interiors, an Italian company with decades of experience in the airline seat business, devised something that looked so uncomfortable.

As airlines cram as many people as they can onto their jets, the SkyRider is viewed as another class of service that can help an airline reach a jet's certified maximum passenger capacity. On a Boeing 737-800, it's 189 seats.

An Avio Interiors spokesperson said the saddle-seat can be installed alongside traditional first, extra-legroom economy, and standard economy seats. With a much lower price point, carriers can offer the seat to budget travelers who wouldn't mind it for the duration of a flight. Talk about basic economy!

And here's what you've been waiting for: It's important to note no airline has actually purchased the seats and installed them — Avio Interiors is still looking for its first buyer of the SkyRider, and has been for nearly 10 years. It's also unclear whether the seat would meet government safety standards for emergencies (it has not been certified by the FAA yet either.)

Then there's the question of which airlines would be brave enough to sell the seat on its planes — all it takes is one, and  the rest will likely follow. And another question: Who would be willing to pay for such a seat, or how much of a discount would it take to entice passengers?

----------


## Danke

What are you as a paying passenger willing to pay?  United has started offering 4 different classes.  What one do you are willing to pay for?

Seems pretty silly, the market has decided.  It is a response to that.

Don't want a human at the controls to save a few bucks, good luck with that.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse...
> 
> 
> *The flying saddle: Would you give it a try?*
> 
> https://www.sfgate.com/travel/articl...y-14015191.php
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> What are you as a paying passenger willing to pay?  United has started offering 4 different classes.  What one do you are willing to pay for?
> 
> Seems pretty silly, the market has decided.  It is a response to that.
> 
> Don't want a human at the controls to save a few bucks, good luck with that.

----------


## Swordsmyth

A  United Airlines flight arriving at Newark International Airport in New  Jersey, had to be taken out of service after ants spilled out of a  carry-on bag and into the cabin, according to CBS Philadelphia.

  One passenger on the flight, from Venice to Newark, described the situation by saying: *“The  guy in front pulls down his case (which btw isn’t zipped shut, as  middle aisle guy notes to me in an aside) and ants ants ants spill out,  running in every which direction.”*
 The guy in front pulls down his  case (which btw isn't zipped shut, as middle aisle guy notes to me in an  aside) and ants ants ants spill out, running in every which direction.  This is absolutely heeby-jeeby-goose-bumpy-get-me-a-gin-gross
 — charlotte burns (@charlieburns) June 17, 2019 The passenger had documented her discovery of the ants on the plane on her Twitter account.

  A spokesperson for United said that the plane was sidelined to be  cleaned and exterminated. The spokesperson also said that the airline  notified "airport customs and agriculture personnel". 
     The spokesperson didn't comment on whether or not the airline charged the ants additional baggage fees.


https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...ut-carry-bag-0

----------


## nikcers

Make flying as inconvenient as possible and then you can get rid of airplanes all together because no one will want to do it.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Make flying as inconvenient as possible and then you can get rid of airplanes all together because no one will want to do it.


We can always take the train to Hawaii.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> We can always take the train to Hawaii.


Not possible.

The weight of the locomotives will make the islands tip over.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Not possible.
> 
> The weight of the locomotives will make the islands tip over.


We can use an offshore terminal.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Swordsmyth

> 


The ants were too much for you?

----------


## oyarde

> 


I have not taken a flight since last Oct .

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 


"That's a negative Ghostrider...pattern is full."




*Man Strips Naked At Detroit Metro Airport's McNamara Terminal*

https://wwjnewsradio.radio.com/artic...amara-terminal

JUNE 21, 2019 - 9:07 AM



ROMULUS (WWJ) - A traveler caused quite a stir at Detroit Metro Airport when he stripped naked and tried to pass through security at the McNamara Terminal.

Airport officials say the man walked up to a checkpoint around 6:30 a.m. Friday, removed all of his clothing, disconnected a stanchion and approached a metal detector. TSA agents did not allow him to pass through the checkpoint.

"The Wayne County Airport Authority's police and fire departments responded and determined the man did not pose a security threat," Erica Donerson, a spokesperson for the Wayne County Airport Authority. 

Donerson said the man was transported to an area hospital.

No injuries were reported, but several people witnessed the incident.

----------


## dannno

> Just when you thought it couldn't get any worse...
> 
> 
> *The flying saddle: Would you give it a try?*


Would you really want to survive that crash?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Would you really want to survive that crash?


Like riding a moped or fat broad...

Or looks like something @Danke has in his basement, right next to the ball gags and whips.

----------


## dannno

> Like riding a moped or fat broad...
> 
> Or looks like something @Danke has in his basement, right next to the ball gags and whips.

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/Breaking911/stat...77168064094210

----------


## Danke

> I would pay a few extra bucks if the flight guaranteed a male pilot.
> 
> I never did understand why airlines thought saving a few bucks by hiring females, at the expense of safety, was a good idea.


With all the extra training cost, female pilots are more expensive.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> With all the extra training cost, female pilots are more expensive.


"Training" costs.

How many have you "trained"?

You should know by now that they are always expensive.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Boeing Outsourced Its 737 MAX Software To $9-Per-Hour Engineers*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> That particular system can be disabled by turning off the stab trim to cut out.  But I'm saying Boeing should disable it.


If I'm reading this right MCAS is a not a stall control device, but actually is a flight control enhancement system.

It was fitted because, basically, the new "green" hyper efficient engines on the 737 MAX were so much bigger and mounted so much further forward, that it so negatively affected flight characteristics and control, they had to add this nonsense, that is *not* automatically overridden by a pilots inputs on the yoke, just to make them airworthy.

That about the long and short of it?

$#@!...even ship's autopilot disengages if you make a manual rudder/thruster change.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *Boeing Outsourced Its 737 MAX Software To $9-Per-Hour Engineers*





> Boeing had recent college graduates working for Indian software developer HCL Technologies Ltd. in a building across from Seattle's Boeing Field, in flight test groups supporting the MAX. The coders from HCL designed to specifications set by Boeing but, according to Mark Rabin, a former Boeing software engineer, “it was controversial because it was far less efficient than Boeing engineers just writing the code.”
> 
> Rabin said: “...it took many rounds going back and forth because the code was not done correctly.”


Just doing those jobs that Americans can't do.

----------


## Danke

> If I'm reading this right MCAS is a not a stall control device, but actually is a flight control enhancement system.
> 
> It was fitted because, basically, the new "green" hyper efficient engines on the 737 MAX were so much bigger and mounted so much further forward, that it so negatively affected flight characteristics and control, they had to add this nonsense, that is *not* automatically overridden by a pilots inputs on the yoke, just to make them airworthy.
> 
> That about the long and short of it?
> 
> $#@!...even ship's autopilot disengages if you make a manual rudder/thruster change.


Runaway trim should stop by opposite yoke movement, but then a cut out switch needs to be thrown to stop it from happening again.

MCAS system was put in place to push the nose down at high AOA.  But any well trained/experienced pilot doesn't need the system, that is my point.  Even an inexperienced pilot would probably be able to handle those situations without MCAS.  MCAS was not explained well by Boeing, pilots were not trained to understand it.

My personal option, it is not necessary.  Unless you are of the opinion automation can make up for lack of pilot training and experience.

----------


## Danke

BTW, I was an instructor on the 737 before MCAS.

Some things I'd point out to students.  They would have autopilot engage, and above 2500' AGL I tell them to "go-around."  Boeing, for whatever reason, made the autopilot disconnect if you hit the TOGA switches above 2500'. (my memory is a little sketchy as it has been 20 years ago, but something like that.)

Anyway, we had some test pilots do that, they pushed the throttles forward as they hit the TOGA switch.  Plane appeared to be still on autopilot...it was pitching up as expected.

Problem was, it was the thrust of the engines that pitched it up, much like MCAS is built to prevent.  So they finally realized the autopilot was not engaged as the pitch kept increasing and they stalled...luckily they had enough altitude to recover.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Woman Kicked off Flight for Wearing Revealing Top: I Felt ‘Cheap’*

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2...op-felt-cheap/

AMY FURR 30 Jun 2019



A woman was reportedly kicked off an EasyJet flight after passengers complained about her “revealing” outfit.

Harriet Osborne, 31, was removed from a flight leaving Malaga, Spain, bound for London Stansted Airport on June 23 because her fellow passengers were uncomfortable with the see-through top she was wearing.

“The crew were horrible and made me feel cheap,” the mother and make-up artist said. “This air hostess confronted me in front of the whole plane and said I wasn’t allowed on in that top.”

She told reporters that the crew made her feel “cheap” and that the flight attendant tried to get Osborne to cover herself with her hands.

“She said to me, ‘Oh no, move to the side,’ and tried to cover me up with my hands,” Osborne told reporters.

Passengers allegedly complained to the crew that they did not want children on board the flight to see Osborne’s nipples which they said were clearly visible through the sheer fabric.

However, the airline stated that it had provided Osborne with a top to wear over the blouse but was then forced to remove her from the flight because of her behavior.

EasyJet said:

We can confirm that a passenger travelling from Malaga to Stansted on 23 June was unable to travel due to behaving disruptively. Following concerns about her clothing crew politely requested that the customer wear an additional top for the flight which the customer agreed to. However she then proceeded to act disruptively towards a member of our crew. Our cabin and ground crew are trained to assess all situations and to act quickly and appropriately. We do not tolerate abusive or threatening behaviour towards our staff.”

Osborne said officials at the airport were confused as to why she would be escorted off the plane.

“I was in shock. It was so sexist. I just burst out crying. We had to walk back through the terminal where Spanish police stopped to question us. They were baffled when I told them why we’d been kicked off.”

----------


## Danke

I would not have kicked her off one of my flights.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I would not have kicked her off one of my flights.


We know, you would have offered to train her to fly.

----------


## Danke

> We know, you would have offered to train her to fly.



I could make her reach heaven.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> "Training" costs.
> 
> How many have you "trained"?
> 
> You should know by now that they are always expensive.


Taking them out to eat, buying them drinks, etc

----------


## Anti Federalist

*MIGRANT'S PLUNGE Sunbather narrowly escapes death as jet stowaway falls 3,500ft and lands 3ft from him in his garden*

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/941483...jet-sunbather/

A JET stowaway’s body fell 3,500ft and smashed into a back garden — as the house’s horrified tenant sunbathed 3ft away.

The tragic migrant plunged from the landing gear bay of the Kenya Airways plane over Clapham, South London. The 787 was lowering its wheels for a Heathrow landing.

The tenant’s friend said: “He was so lucky not to be hit and killed. The impact obliterated the body.”
The sunbather, in his 20s, was dozing in the garden of the terraced house as the body hit with such force it left a crater in the lawn and smashed a path.

His friend, who was inside the house, said: “He didn’t even realise what it was to begin with. He was asleep and then there was a huge impact.

“The body literally landed one metre away from him and was obliterated. My friend was very shaken.

'THE IMPACT WAS HORRIFIC'
“There were a few of us in the house at the time and it was lucky only one of us was in the garden.

“Nobody would have survived being hit. The impact was horrific.”

The sunbather, who rents the house in Clapham, South London, with friends, has left London and is staying with his family.

The Kenya Airways flight from Nairobi passed over the house just after 3.30pm on Sunday — descending to around 3,500ft and flying at 200mph as it prepared to land at Heathrow.

The landlord’s brother said: “A witness saw an object fall from the plane. He couldn’t see it was a body at that height.”

'OBLITERATED'
The brother said the tennant was “very badly shaken.”

He added: “It was a narrow miss. The garden isn’t very big.

“There was more than a lot of blood. It wasn’t pretty and caused a significant amount of damage.”

The force of the impact was so severe that police were initially unable to tell whether the body was male or female.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Dummy bombs were accidentally dropped by a US Air Force attack plane during a training run over Florida after a mid-air bird strike.
The  A-10C Thunderbolt II aircraft, a fearsome low-altitude jet capable of  pinpoint destruction, “inadvertently released” the three 25lb mock  munitions in the low-tech collision, a spokesperson said in a statement.


It occurred after the jet, assigned to the 23rd Fighter Group, took off from Moody Air Force Base, in Lowndes County, Georgia on Monday afternoon.
The drop happened 54 miles south, just over the border in Florida.
The  Air Force estimates that all three of the bombs – which are inert but  do contain a small pyrotechnic charge – landed close to the Suwannee  Springs area.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/us-air-force-...084636378.html

----------


## Danke

Before Suzanimal posts this.

*BA to investigate after crew ran naked through Singapore hotel after playing "spin the bottle"*




The airline said it would not "tolerate unruly behaviour" from staff (Photo by Nicolas Economou/NurPhoto)British Airways has said it will fully investigate claims that three of the companys cabin crew were caught running naked through a Singapore hotel.

The trio were banging on the doors of other guests following a game of spin the bottle in their room, according to reports.
It happened after the crew completed a 14-hour flight from Heathrow Airport.

A spokesperson for BA told Yahoo: We expect the highest standards of behaviour from our teams around the world at all times and we're investigating what happened.

We do not tolerate unruly behaviour by colleagues and will always fully investigate claims and take whatever action is required.
The trio were apparently sent home and could lose their jobs after a complaint was made by bosses to a BA official.

The incident happened in Singapore (REUTERS/Lim Huey Teng)The claims appeared in the Sun newspaper.

It didn't take long for 'spin the bottle' to start - it's a drinking game with ludicrous and increasingly daring forfeits designed to get everyone steaming drunk, one source told the newspaper.

Suddenly, three were tasked with running up and down the corridors to create havoc. In their state they didn't think this was a bad idea.
The paper reported two men and one women were involved in the risky game.

Drinking is far too expensive in Singapore for the young fleet, so provisions are taken for everyone to have a good time after.

The three BA crew were sent home (Photo credit should read AAMIR QURESHI/AFP/Getty Images)There were some frisky crew on this plane. There was snogging and stripping and fumbling between the crew, who were all naked.

It is not the first time BA crew has been in trouble in Singapore.

The Sun reported that officials at the same hotel are fed up with the behaviour of BA crew after allegations of sex assault and a staff member being thrown in a pool.

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## timosman

> 


She was praying?

----------


## Swordsmyth

> She was praying?


That Danke would do something.

----------


## timosman

> That Danke would do something.


That's epic.

----------


## Swordsmyth

German researchers at Technische Universität München (TUM), located in Munich, Germany, have *designed and tested an autonomous system that can land a small civilian plane without relying on ground systems.* This technology could open up a new era of autonomous flight -- and take the human error out of landings, reported TechCrunch

  Commercial passenger planes heavily rely on ground-based systems that *aid pilots in locating the runway on the final approach.* This  system is called the Instrument Landing System (ILS), guides a  commercial aircraft to the runway. Pilots use ILS to verify their  alignment and glide slope with the runway but rarely use it for an  automated landing.

*The new automated landing system is called C2Land, uses a set  of cameras and sensors mounted in the nose of the plane to guide the  airplane for final approach.* The plane's computers take over  and land the aircraft on the centerline of the runway, without human  reaction nor any help from ground systems. The automated system was  installed on a Diamond DA42 Twin Star, a twin-engine plane that seats  four, for experimental testing.

  The first test flight was conducted in May as the Diamond DA42 made a  successful automatic landing at the Diamond Aircraft airfield.





More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...anding-germany

----------


## Danke

> German researchers at Technische Universität München (TUM), located in Munich, Germany, have *designed and tested an autonomous system that can land a small civilian plane without relying on ground systems.* This technology could open up a new era of autonomous flight -- and take the human error out of landings, reported TechCrunch
> 
>   Commercial passenger planes heavily rely on ground-based systems that *aid pilots in locating the runway on the final approach.* This  system is called the Instrument Landing System (ILS), guides a  commercial aircraft to the runway. Pilots use ILS to verify their  alignment and glide slope with the runway but rarely use it for an  automated landing.
> 
> *The new automated landing system is called C2Land, uses a set  of cameras and sensors mounted in the nose of the plane to guide the  airplane for final approach.* The plane's computers take over  and land the aircraft on the centerline of the runway, without human  reaction nor any help from ground systems. The automated system was  installed on a Diamond DA42 Twin Star, a twin-engine plane that seats  four, for experimental testing.
> 
>   The first test flight was conducted in May as the Diamond DA42 made a  successful automatic landing at the Diamond Aircraft airfield.
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe read the comments?  Autolands are usually conducted when visual conditions are poor.  This system seems to able use cameras when they are not obscured by clouds or fog.

----------


## Danke

The captain did it?

https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine...rlines/590653/

This leaves us with a different sort of event, a hijacking from within where no forced entry is required—by a pilot who runs amok. Reasonable people may resist the idea that a pilot would murder hundreds of innocent passengers as the collateral price of killing himself. The definitive response is that this has happened before. In 1997, a captain working for a Singaporean airline called SilkAir is believed to have disabled the black boxes of a Boeing 737 and to have plunged the airplane at supersonic speeds into a river.* In 1999, EgyptAir Flight 990 was deliberately crashed into the sea by its co-pilot off the coast of Long Island, resulting in the loss of everyone on board. In 2013, just months before MH370 disappeared, the captain of LAM Mozambique Airlines Flight 470 flew his Embraer E190 twin jet from cruising altitude into the ground, killing all 27 passengers and all six crew members. The most recent case is the Germanwings Airbus that was deliberately crashed into the French Alps on March 24, 2015, also causing the loss of everyone on board. Its co-pilot, Andreas Lubitz, had waited for the pilot to use the bathroom and then locked him out. Lubitz had a record of depression and—as investigations later discovered—had made a study of MH370’s disappearance, one year earlier.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Maybe read the comments?  Autolands are usually conducted when visual conditions are poor.  This system seems to able use cameras when they are not obscured by clouds or fog.


I don't think it is ready to put you out of a job either but I got a rise out of you.

----------


## Danke

> I don't think it is ready to put you out of a job either but I got a rise out of you.


Rise?  Just pointing out the uselessness of it not eliminating ground based systems for autolands when they are actually needed.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Dozens were injured when intense turbulence hit an Air Canada flight, causing passengers who weren’t buckled into their seats to hit the ceiling.
The  flight from Vancouver to Sydney had to divert to Honolulu, Hawaii, when  sudden turbulence hit the aircraft and it dropped mid-flight.
Thirty  seven passengers and crew were injured. Of that number, 30 were taken  to hospital and nine had serious injuries, according to Associated Press.
People  onboard described passengers who were not sitting down and wearing  their seatbelt shooting out of their seats and hitting the ceiling of  the aircraft.
“There was a lot of blood everywhere,” passenger Llyn Williams told AP.
Fellow  passenger Andrew Szucs said: “All of a sudden the plane dropped and  went sideways. And that’s when the people who weren’t strapped in flew,  hit the ceiling.”
Szucs added that there was no warning from the crew that the plane was about to drop.

In February, five passengers were injured when a Delta flight nosedived twice due to “crazy turbulence”.

More at: https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/bloo...072802032.html

----------


## Danke

> Dozens were injured when intense turbulence hit an Air Canada flight, causing passengers who werent buckled into their seats to hit the ceiling.
> The  flight from Vancouver to Sydney had to divert to Honolulu, Hawaii, when  sudden turbulence hit the aircraft and it dropped mid-flight.
> Thirty  seven passengers and crew were injured. Of that number, 30 were taken  to hospital and nine had serious injuries, according to Associated Press.
> People  onboard described passengers who were not sitting down and wearing  their seatbelt shooting out of their seats and hitting the ceiling of  the aircraft.
> There was a lot of blood everywhere, passenger Llyn Williams told AP.
> Fellow  passenger Andrew Szucs said: All of a sudden the plane dropped and  went sideways. And thats when the people who werent strapped in flew,  hit the ceiling.
> Szucs added that there was no warning from the crew that the plane was about to drop.
> 
> In February, five passengers were injured when a Delta flight nosedived twice due to crazy turbulence.
> ...



The Delta Connection flight, We did a nose dive, twice, he added.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Cabin Chief Denies Korean Pilot Alcohol – Gets Demoted*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Are cellphones a flight danger? They could be on these Boeing jets*

https://www.bnnbloomberg.ca/are-cell...jets-1.1288882

Anita Sharpe, Bloomberg News




U.S. government officials in 2014 revealed an alarming safety issue: Passenger cellphones and other types of radio signals could pose a crash threat to some models of Boeing 737 and 777 airplanes.

More than 1,300 jets registered in the U.S. were equipped with cockpit screens vulnerable to interference from Wi-Fi, mobile phones and even outside frequencies such as weather radar, according to the Federal Aviation Administration, which gave airlines until November 2019 to replace the units made by Honeywell International Inc.

Today, potentially hundreds of planes worldwide are still flying with the unsafe systems cited in the FAA report. Flight-critical data including airspeed, altitude and navigation could disappear and “result in loss of airplane control at an altitude insufficient for recovery,” the FAA said in the safety bulletin, known as an airworthiness directive.

Honeywell hasn’t heard of any blanking display screens caused by cell phones or other radio frequencies while an airplane was in flight, spokeswoman Nina Krauss said. When airlines and Honeywell argued that radio signals were unlikely to cause safety problems during flight, though, the FAA countered that it had run tests on in-service planes -- and the jets flunked.

Boeing Co. found the interference in a laboratory test in 2012 and hasn’t seen similar issues on other aircraft, a company spokesman said. Honeywell is aware of only one case where all six display units in a 737 cockpit went blank, Krauss said. The cause was a software problem that has been fixed and is currently being flight-tested, she said.


The affected 737s are the so-called Next Generation model, a predecessor of the Boeing Max, which was involved in two crashes in less than five months. Cockpit displays on the Max were made by Rockwell Collins, now a unit of United Technologies Corp., not Honeywell. Boeing’s 777s also were covered by the FAA order.

The FAA order didn’t quantify the amount of radio signals needed to cause interference problems. An agency spokesman said Thursday that the FAA bases the compliance time for its airworthiness directives on the risk that a condition poses. “A 60-month compliance time frame means the risk is low, and does not need to be addressed right away,” he said.

Still, the radio-signal threat extends beyond that specific display system and FAA warning.

Numerous cell phones left on during any airplane flight “could be a real problem," said professor Tim Wilson, department chair for electrical, computer, software and systems engineering at Embry-Riddle Aeronautical University. The greater the number of phones emitting radio signals, he said, the greater the potential for interference with a plane’s flight system.

Airplane Mode

Many airlines now permit passengers to turn their phones to “airplane mode," which allows Wi-Fi transmissions. But mobile phones operate at higher power levels, Wilson said, since the signals must reach a cell tower and not just a local antenna or router. “So cellular service is potentially more impactful," he added.

The FAA in 2013 began the process of allowing wider use of electronic devices on planes, provided airlines could demonstrate it was safe. That prompted an outcry from consumer groups concerned about passengers being subjected to the cellphone conversations of seatmates.

No U.S. airlines allowed it and, in 2018, Congress barred the use of cellphones for calls during flights.

Honeywell initially told the FAA that 10,100 display units -- or the equivalent of almost 1,700 planes -- were affected worldwide. When asked this week about the progress of the fixes, Honeywell’s Krauss said that 8,000 components had been replaced and fewer than 400 needed upgrading.

The lower number reflects the fact that some airlines might have had the work performed at non-Honeywell facilities, and regulators in other regions of the world might not have ordered the units replaced. In addition, some planes might have been taken out of service due to age.

Depending on how many planes are still in service, the global number flying with display units that could cause critical data to disappear could be in the hundreds. But Krauss said that “even if a blanking incident were to occur," the units are backed up by multiple redundancies.


Both Delta Air Lines Inc. and Southwest Airlines Co. have completed their overhauls, according to the companies. American Airlines Group Inc. has 14 more jets that need refurbished units, and United Airlines still needs to replace components across 17 aircraft, representatives from those companies said.

Ryanair Holdings Plc, the large Irish-based discount carrier, told the FAA in 2014 that its planes held 707 of the affected Honeywell units and argued at the time that changing out all of them “is imposing a high, and unnecessary, financial burden on operators.” A Ryanair spokeswoman said the airline hasn’t upgraded all 707 screens but that the carrier inspected all of its display units and “any affected DUs have been replaced.”

‘Potentially Disastrous’

In just the past three years, mystified pilots flying Boeing NG or 777 jets -- the same models cited in the FAA warning on cellphones -- have reported more than a dozen instances of important flight information disappearing. Calling the situations “critical,” the pilots filed their concerns with the Aviation Safety Reporting System, or ASRS, which is administered by NASA.

Last September, pilots of a 737-700 noticed that various flight information was flashing on and off, and showing different air speeds and altitudes. Then a primary display unit went blank. “At that time,” the pilots wrote, “we decided it was best to get the aircraft on the ground.”

In January 2017, pilots of a 737 flying out of Costa Rica lost all of their map displays and the flight-management computers on both sides of the plane “during a critical phase of flight in mountainous terrain,” according to the crew’s ASRS report. If the flight information had disappeared in bad weather or at night, “it could have been a potentially disastrous outcome,” the pilot wrote.

Later that year, the captain of a 737-800 reported that key flight data intermittently disappeared as the jet was climbing through turbulence and the screens blanked even more during the descent. After the plane landed, maintenance crews couldn’t find any reason for the blanking display units. “Due to no known cause for a known recurring problem,” the pilot reported to ASRS, “I refused the aircraft for the next leg.”

The NASA-administered database scrubs the reports of identifying details, including names of airlines, pilots and usually the locations. Aviation experts caution that the ASRS filings are based on crew reports and don’t provide official findings. And blanking display screens haven’t been cited in crashes, only in scary incidents.

Two years ago, the pilot of a 737-800 reported multiple episodes of important flight information “blanking or simply not functioning,” including an incident where the plane flew into a wind shear due to lack of data. “The so-called momentary blanking," the pilot wrote, “is a puzzle."

----------


## Danke

Ya, in low visibility landings, we ask passengers to turn every thing off.

----------


## Danke

How is this for doing something?

https://www.fastcompany.com/90377949...he-middle-seat

----------


## Swordsmyth

> How is this for doing something?
> 
> https://www.fastcompany.com/90377949...he-middle-seat


Meh.


This is more like it:



Passengers on a Southwest Airlines flight got more than a small bottle of water when they boarded their plane.They  received a Nintendo Switch system and a download code for the digital  version of the "Super Mario Maker 2" game to enjoy as Flight 2246  traveled from Dallas to San Diego on Wednesday. Many of the passengers  were headed to Comic Con in the California city.


More at: https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/...121225995.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Man jumps on plane wing as it prepares for takeoff*

https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/19/afric...ntl/index.html

By Bukola Adebayo, CNN

Updated 2:14 PM ET, Fri July 19, 2019

Lagos, Nigeria (CNN)

A man who climbed onto the wing of a plane as it prepared for takeoff at the airport in Nigeria's Lagos city has been arrested, authorities said.



The man, who has not been identified, walked towards the aircraft on the runway and was spotted by the pilot, who slowed down and later turned off the engine as the man continued to wander around the aircraft, Azman Air said in a statement.

He then jumped onto a wing of the plane and tried to access the cabin, the airline said. The pilot radioed the tarmac to report the incident, according to the airline.

The incident happened Friday morning at the domestic wing of the Murtala Muhammed International airport in Lagos.

A video taken by a passenger on the aircraft shows the man moving around the wing of the plane as frightened passengers called on the crew to open the exit doors.

The man has been taken into custody and is being questioned, Nigeria's airport authority said in a statement.

The incident did not delay the flight that was headed to Port Harcourt in Nigeria's Niger Delta, however, passengers and crew members disembarked for another round of security checks, the airline said.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> How is this for doing something?
> 
> https://www.fastcompany.com/90377949...he-middle-seat


I'm impressed, actually...even looks like United color schemes, so maybe they are the unnamed airline.

Speaking of names: "Molon Labe Seating" 

That in itself is epic.

----------


## Danke

Port Harcourt


> *Man jumps on plane wing as it prepares for takeoff*
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/19/afric...ntl/index.html
> 
> By Bukola Adebayo, CNN
> 
> Updated 2:14 PM ET, Fri July 19, 2019
> 
> Lagos, Nigeria (CNN)
> ...



I didn’t know Jules was home trying to visit  his relatives in Port Harcourt.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Can you please do something about this:



Lena Dunham shows off her tattoos and goes TOPLESS while enjoying a day out at a nude beach

----------


## oyarde

> *Man jumps on plane wing as it prepares for takeoff*
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/19/afric...ntl/index.html
> 
> By Bukola Adebayo, CNN
> 
> Updated 2:14 PM ET, Fri July 19, 2019
> 
> Lagos, Nigeria (CNN)
> ...


Nigerians , @Danke.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Can you please do something about this:
> 
> 
> 
> Lena Dunham shows off her tattoos and goes TOPLESS while enjoying a day out at a nude beach


Sorry, I don't think anything can be done about that.  We'll just have to put up with this until she finally kicks the bucket.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Danke

> LOL - Yeah, right...just wandered in by mistake.


I was young.  The senior officer, a Major, with us should  have know better, but he was a spawning catholic.  So as ignorant as to Euro males as I was at that time.

It really was the only establishment open that early afternoon.  But we quickly figured out...and left.  Probably popular with sailors.

----------


## Suzanimal

> OK, I am in no way saying a Pilot should have any traces of alcohol in their system.  But not that long ago, European pilots could have a glass of wine with their meals while flying.
> 
> I once flew to The Old Course in Scotland for some golf in a four ship of F-16s.  I partied a bit that night and flew (solo) out early the next morning over the North Sea with no land in sight without much sleep...I survived and landed at military airbase just north of Copenhagen.  The four of us were wondering around downtown looking for a beer (everything seemed to be closed) and heard some signing coming from a Karaoke bar...so we wondered in to have a drink.  Still afternoon and I guess too early for regular bars to be open yet.  Anyway, as we were quenching our thirst, we began to look around...the "guy" on stage was singing a Barry Manilow song...and there were no girls in the bar...I had to pee, so I asked my copatriots to come look for me in the restroom  if I don't return in a few minutes.  Anyway, we quickly finished our drinks and left the bar.
> 
> Where am I going with this...I don't know, just be careful out there.


The first time Mr A took me to Buffalo to meet his parents he took me to one of his 'favorite bars'. Anyway, I got to looking around and realized I was the only female in the place. I didn't say anything but I noticed Mr A looking around and he paid the tab, chugged his beer, and told me to hurry up because he wanted to show me some other places. We had only been dating a few months and he was hoping I hadn't noticed it was a gay. When we walked out, I asked him what he was doing hanging out in gay bars, lol. He had lived in Atlanta for 10 years and didn't realize it had turned gay but I still bring that place up whenever we're in Buffalo.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Anti Federalist

> 


Me, every time I'm shoved along like cattle with the unwholesome flood in an airport:

----------


## Danke

> Me, every time I'm shoved along like cattle with the unwholesome flood in an airport:


Worst part of my job is walking through a terminal, especially in China.

----------


## Swordsmyth

A  flight attendant who was allegedly drunk on a United Airlines flight  from Chicago to South Bend, Indiana, was arrested and charged with  criminal public intoxication, the St. Joseph County Prosecutor’s Office  in Indiana confirmed to PEOPLE.
The  flight attendant was identified as 49-year-old Julianne March of  Wisconsin. March was a flight attendant on an Aug. 2 United Express  flight that was being operated by Air Wisconsin, according to ABC News.
According  to an affidavit, obtained by PEOPLE, “numerous passengers expressed  concern … about the condition of the flight attendant; some believed she  was drunk, some thought she might have had a medical issue, and others  felt she might have had a stroke.”
“A few passengers reported they felt scared for their lives based upon the condition of Ms. March,” the affidavit continued.
March  was arrested and booked into the St. Joseph County Jail on Aug. 2, and  was released the next day on her own recognizance. Her next court date  is scheduled for Aug. 29.


More at: https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/...141907196.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

@Danke did something...$#@!... you could have at least untied her with enough time to sober up.

----------


## Danke

> @Danke did something...$#@!... you could have at least untied her with enough time to sober up.


I have no control over Air Wisconsin.   And as for her advanced age, she is not eligible in any program and entry to one of my Homes for Wayward Women.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I have no control over Air Wisconsin.   And as for her advanced age, she is not eligible in any program and entry to one of my Homes for Wayward Women.




I'll be 49 next month. I didn't realize there was an age limit for waywardness. I guess I better get my $#@! together before people start thinking I've had a stroke when I'm drunk.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*My Pilot’s Nickname Is “Bottom Gun”*

https://www.takimag.com/article/my-p...is-bottom-gun/

by Joe Bob Briggs  

August 08, 2019

WILLIAMSBURG, Va.—I have this strong suspicion that the airlines are lying to us every time they say, “We have some weather ahead.”

“Some weather ahead” means…a rainstorm.

There’s no need to turn back.

Didn’t America invent the airplane? Haven’t we had 116 years to figure out how to fly through a rainstorm? Don’t they have guys at Boeing running weather algorithms on the aerodynamics of pushing through a Category 5 hurricane with military cargo planes because the fate of the Western world might depend on it?

I have a little app on my phone that tells me all the flights I’ve taken this year. Its purpose is to keep track of frequent flyer miles, but I’m gonna use it right now to establish my credentials for discussing the issue of Wimp Pilots or, what is more likely, Wimp Airline Executives.

I have taken 73 flights since January 1, 2019.

I would say about a third of those flights have been delayed, canceled (meaning I was supposed to take a previous flight), or diverted. Eighty percent of the time the reason is “a weather event.” The other 20 percent involve late-arriving aircraft, late-arriving crews—no doubt due to other “weather events” in other parts of the country—or mind-boggling excuses like the time the pilot said he had too much fuel in the right tank and too little fuel in his left tank (causing a 30-minute delay to “balance the tanks”), or the time the compartment holding the oxygen masks fell on my head. I had to refuse medical attention eight times because it was just a bump on the head, it didn’t break the skin, so I kept saying, “Naw, let’s go, you can make me happy by taking off”—but we couldn’t go because a maintenance guy had to come on board and pound the metal back up into the ceiling while listening to me say, “Duct tape, man, duct tape,” and then we had to wait even longer for some dude to fill out an official report on the Man Beaned By Overhead Compartment/Refused Medical Attention.

But here’s the thing. Whenever I do get to my destination, I say to my host/handler/driver, “Sorry I’m late, it was due to all the bad weather here.”

“What bad weather?”

The next day I search in vain for the headline-generating “weather event” that caused us to (a) sit on the tarmac, (b) return to the gate, (c) divert to another airport, (d) exit the plane so we can be bused to “a more relaxing space for waiting,” or (e) all of the above. Meanwhile I hunt for the photos of downed tree limbs and power lines, demolished homes and dead farm animals, the detritus of the previous day’s horrific massively dangerous mother of a superstorm that endangered aircraft all over a third of the country.

There was no weather event.

I know what you’re gonna say. “Maybe the bad weather was higher up in the stratosphere so that ground-dwellers didn’t notice it.” But I don’t think so because we’re cruising all over the place up there in the stratosphere, vectoring, circling, diverting, and eventually “landing in an effort to save fuel.” They always scare you with the “run out of fuel” scenario.

Last Thursday I was on a two-hour flight that lasted 10 hours. The plane was supposed to fly from Liberty International Airport in Newark to Douglas International Airport in Charlotte, where I would presumably connect to my little tree-topper flight to Richmond. By the way, those Last Stop Airlines that fly the final 200 miles of your journey, the ones that fly to Harrisburg and Fort Smith and Sioux Falls—they use Bombardier and Embraer planes that were originally designed as corporate jets. I gotta think those things are made for plowing through the weather no matter how crazy violent the wind bumps get.

Here’s the short version of my journey:

“We’re in a holding pattern because of weather in Charlotte.”

“We’re diverting to Knoxville, Tennessee, due to the weather.”

“We’re going to taxi to the end of the runway so we’ll be ready to go as soon as the weather clears in Charlotte.”

“We’re going to bring some stairs up to the front door so the passengers who want to leave can do so, but unfortunately we have to wait for a manager to drive to the airport.”

“Thank you to our wonderful flight attendants for going into the terminal and finding some additional food.”

(He was using the word “food” metaphorically. It was Doritos and Grandma’s Vanilla Crème Cookies. I don’t like to criticize the elderly, but Grandma can’t bake.)

“Please return to your seats and fasten your seat belts. Flight attendants, prepare for takeoff. We’re only 40 minutes away from Charlotte.”

“We have a ground hold from Charlotte. It will be another hour. We are returning to our parking spot.”

“Okay, we should be good to go in about 20 minutes now.”

“Charlotte has reinstituted the ground hold. It will be at least another 45 minutes.”

“We are going to open the door one more time for those passengers who have found alternative transportation.”

“All right, we are finally cleared for takeoff.”

“Most of the weather has cleared, so a few of you should be able to connect to late flights.”

“We’re going to hold here on the tarmac because there is no available gate for us.”

Meanwhile my little app on the phone is rebooking my connecting flight, over and over again—until the final plane to Richmond has been…canceled.

The clear skies notwithstanding, the last flight to Richmond was canceled.

This leads to the following conversation:

“You need to comp a hotel for me.”

“We don’t comp hotels when the cancellation is caused by weather.”

“The cancellation wasn’t caused by weather. It was announced after the weather had cleared.”

“I would imagine they need that plane for a morning flight out of here.”

“That’s still not a weather reason. That’s a logistical reason.”

“I’m sorry, sir. I’m not authorized…”

Followed by booking a hotel, Ubering to that hotel, being turned away because the confirmation was in error, Ubering to a second hotel, trying to track the progress of my luggage on the app (impossible), and—oh yeah—maneuvering the next morning through 3,000 Boy Scouts—yes, 3,000, that wasn’t a typo—on their way home from the World Jamboree in Mount Hope, West Virginia.

I ended up in Norfolk, Virginia. My luggage ended up in Richmond, Virginia. Through a very complicated series of maneuvers, we were reunited in Williamsburg, Virginia, where I pulled together a show.

All because of a “weather event.”

The late Herb Kelleher, founder of Southwest Airlines, whose pioneering use of the 737 was the subject of my obituary earlier this year, had a rule for his pilots: Wheels up on time, wheels down on time. You saw the turbulence coming and you flew through the turbulence. Of course, all the pilots he hired from the Navy and the Air Force would know that already because they had thousands of missions in horrendous weather with ridiculous landing situations. When the winds are 20 knots and the aircraft carrier is bobbing in 30-foot seas, you still keep the plane right-side up and get the $#@!ing wheels down. They know how to do this.

Or they used to. It occurred to me during my 10 hours of dead time that I can’t remember the last time I flew through a really heavy thunderstorm, the kind that creates 30-foot drops and rattles the wings. I used to experience that all the time as various proficient pilots would get the wheels up and get the wheels down. When did they stop doing that? I would really like to know. Beat me up, twirl me around, give me that weightless feeling when the bottom drops out, just don’t cancel flights for thunderstorms that don’t even register on the USA Today weather map. Are our American aircraft—made by the same companies that supply our military fleet—really that flimsy? Is this why we sometimes end up flying on aircraft manufactured by Airbus? They make those in France.

France!

The Wright brothers are ashamed of us.

----------


## Danke

> *My Pilot’s Nickname Is “Bottom Gun”*
> 
> https://www.takimag.com/article/my-p...is-bottom-gun/
> 
> by Joe Bob Briggs  
> 
> August 08, 2019
> 
> WILLIAMSBURG, Va.—I have this strong suspicion that the airlines are lying to us every time they say, “We have some weather ahead.”
> ...


That article is worse than your POW postings.  Asinine.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> That article is worse than your POW postings.  Asinine.


I feel bad now that I've hurt your feelings.

Here, have this as a gesture of friendship:

----------


## Danke

> I feel bad now that I've hurt your feelings.


Ignorant people don't hurt my feelings,  I just SMH.

----------


## oyarde

> That article is worse than your POW postings.  Asinine.


I dunno , the part where they say the cannot comp a hotel sounds authentic .

----------


## Danke

We did something.

United Airlines perv hid video camera in first class plane bathroom to spy on fellow passengers

A UNITED Airlines passenger was arrested after he was apparently caught installing a hidden camera in the first class bathroom of the plane to film fellow travellers and flight crew.
The camera was discovered after a female passenger spotted a "device with a blue blinking light" near the bathroom cabinet and close to a door hinge.

2

A United Airlines passenger was arrested after spying on travellers with a hidden bathroom camera (stock image)Credit: AlamyThe Malaysian traveller named as Choon Ping Lee has since been accused of planting the camera on board United flight 646 from San Diego to Houston on May 5, according to KTRK.

After the woman spotted the blinking light, the woman finished using the bathroom and grabbed the item with a paper towel and gave it to a member of the flight crew.


After landing in Houston, crew members turned the device over to airline security officials, who quickly determined that it was a video recording device.
The United officials then handed it over to the FBI.

2

A United Airlines passenger spotted the camera and handed it to the crewCredit: EPAFederal agents were able to identify the clothing and accessories worn by the person who installed the creepy camera in the United bathroom, KHOU reported, and connected it to Choon Ping, who was seen in surveillance footage boarding the flight while wearing the same outfit.

United officials confirmed that Choon Ping, a native of Malaysia and employee of Halliburton, also sat in first class on United flight 646 on May 5.


After reviewing the camera, the FBI said that the device also contained illicit footage filmed in the bathroom of an Emirates flight.
Choon Ping has been charged with video voyeurism within the maritime and territorial jurisdiction of the United States.

If convicted, he faces up to twelve months, a fine or both.

He is being held in a Houston-area detention facility ahead of a bond hearing, the Houston Chronicle reported.

A United spokesperson told Fox News: "The safety and security of our customers is our top priority.

"When our crew was alerted of this issue they acted quickly to notify the appropriate authorities.
"We will fully cooperate and support this investigation as it moves forward."

A Halliburton spokesperson added: "Halliburton is aware of the situation and is cooperating with the FBI and U.S. Attorneys office in their investigation.
"We have a robust Code of Business Conduct and expect every employee to abide by the standards contained in the Code and all applicable laws."

----------


## Swordsmyth

*It's being proposed as prostitution with the safety and convenience of an Uber.* A historic airport in Berlin is the proposed site of "Verichtungsboxen" _—_ orpublicly  available prostitution booths where sex workers can meet clients at  what's considered a relatively safe and regulated venue. 

  The mayor of Berlin's central Mitte district is leading the  initiative to turn the city's former Tempelhof airport, which was famous  for being a Nazi airfield in WWII and afterwards site of the Berlin  airlift during the Cold War, into *a "drive-in" prostitution site*. 


According to CNN, the plans will include *"drive-in booths, where customers can meet sex workers in their own vehicles."*
  Since going out of service in 2008, Tempelhof has since been turned  into a sprawling public park and recreation area, but previously claimed  the title of the world's oldest operating commercial airport.

Germany legalized street prostitution in the early 2000's, and especially over the last decade has seen the sex industry boom,  with prostitutes enjoying "worker's rights" the same as if they were in  transportation or the food industry. Berlin has long been known as  having among the world's most liberal prostitution laws.

But similar to the situation the The Netherlands recently, there's been a slow public backlash given the simultaneous *sex worker health crisis, influx of drugs, pimps, human trafficking, and rampant unreported abuse of women*. 

More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...ive-sex-booths

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *It's being proposed as prostitution with the safety and convenience of an Uber.* A historic airport in Berlin is the proposed site of "Verichtungsboxen" _—_ orpublicly  available prostitution booths where sex workers can meet clients at  what's considered a relatively safe and regulated venue. 
> 
>   The mayor of Berlin's central Mitte district is leading the  initiative to turn the city's former Tempelhof airport, which was famous  for being a Nazi airfield in WWII and afterwards site of the Berlin  airlift during the Cold War, into *a "drive-in" prostitution site*. 
> 
> 
> According to CNN, the plans will include *"drive-in booths, where customers can meet sex workers in their own vehicles."*
>   Since going out of service in 2008, Tempelhof has since been turned  into a sprawling public park and recreation area, but previously claimed  the title of the world's oldest operating commercial airport.
> 
> Germany legalized street prostitution in the early 2000's, and especially over the last decade has seen the sex industry boom,  with prostitutes enjoying "worker's rights" the same as if they were in  transportation or the food industry. Berlin has long been known as  having among the world's most liberal prostitution laws.
> ...


If Danke does something about this, I hope he uses protection ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Miracle of the cornfield! Hero pilot safely belly-lands a flaming Russian jet carrying 233 people on farmland after a flock of birds got sucked into both engines during take-off*

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...cornfield.html

Ural Airlines A321 plane was taking off from Moscow's Zhukovsky airport Thursday when it hit a flock of birds
One of the engines caught fire while the other one spluttered and then stopped working, Russian media says
Hero pilot Damir Yusupov brought the plane down in a cornfield, leaving 23 people with just minor wounds 
Russian media compared crash to Miracle on the Hudson, when jet successfully crash-landed in New York
By CHRIS PLEASANCE FOR MAILONLINE and WILL STEWART IN MOSCOW FOR MAILONLINE

PUBLISHED: 03:49 EDT, 15 August 2019 | UPDATED: 12:08 EDT, 15 August 2019

A Russian pilot has been hailed as a hero after he successfully crash-landed a passenger plane in a cornfield today after birds were sucked into both engines, causing them to fail. 

Ural Airlines Flight U1678 was taking off from Moscow's Zhukovsky airport at 6.10am local time bound for Simferopol, Crimea, when it suffered a double bird strike, causing one engine to burst into flames and the other to stop working.

Captain Damir Yusupov, 41, radioed the airport asking to make an emergency landing but was forced to ditch into a cornfield a mile away after realising he was not going to make it. 

*Yusupov brought the plane down with no power in either engine and with the landing gear retracted.*

----------


## Anti Federalist

Gear retracted?

Is that SOP on a non water ditching?

----------


## Danke

> Gear retracted?
> 
> Is that SOP on a non water ditching?


No.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> No.


I thought not...on the checklist on that Russian 737 knockoff?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *Miracle of the cornfield! Hero pilot safely belly-lands a flaming Russian jet carrying 233 people on farmland after a flock of birds got sucked into both engines during take-off*
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...cornfield.html
> 
> Ural Airlines A321 plane was taking off from Moscow's Zhukovsky airport Thursday when it hit a flock of birds
> One of the engines caught fire while the other one spluttered and then stopped working, Russian media says
> Hero pilot Damir Yusupov brought the plane down in a cornfield, leaving 23 people with just minor wounds 
> Russian media compared crash to Miracle on the Hudson, when jet successfully crash-landed in New York
> By CHRIS PLEASANCE FOR MAILONLINE and WILL STEWART IN MOSCOW FOR MAILONLINE
> ...


Impressive. Russkies seem to have a knack for this sort of thing ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUfcL1Muz6M

----------


## shakey1

> *Miracle of the cornfield! Hero pilot safely belly-lands a flaming Russian jet carrying 233 people on farmland after a flock of birds got sucked into both engines during take-off*
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...cornfield.html
> 
> Ural Airlines A321 plane was taking off from Moscow's Zhukovsky airport Thursday when it hit a flock of birds
> One of the engines caught fire while the other one spluttered and then stopped working, Russian media says
> Hero pilot Damir Yusupov brought the plane down in a cornfield, leaving 23 people with just minor wounds 
> Russian media compared crash to Miracle on the Hudson, when jet successfully crash-landed in New York
> By CHRIS PLEASANCE FOR MAILONLINE and WILL STEWART IN MOSCOW FOR MAILONLINE
> ...


Is it not possible to mount some kind of screen in front of the engines to prevent birds from entering?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Is it not possible to mount some kind of screen in front of the engines to prevent birds from entering?


No.

IIRC what happens is that a screen in front of a high bypass turbofan causes "wave harmonics" in the incoming airflow that weakens and ends up breaking blades, with the catastrophic engine failure that follows.

Don't hold a gun to my head on that however: I know that is the case with water and propellers, but I could have it wrong...I just recall reading that somewhere.

----------


## TheTexan

> No.
> 
> IIRC what happens is that a screen in front of a high bypass turbofan causes "wave harmonics" in the incoming airflow that weakens and ends up breaking blades, with the catastrophic engine failure that follows.
> 
> Don't hold a gun to my head on that however: I know that is the case with water and propellers, but I could have it wrong...I just recall reading that somewhere.


Can't you just put a "No birds allowed" sign in front of the engine?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Can't you just put a "No birds allowed" sign in front of the engine?


Or just have Congress pass some kind of "Bird Free Zone" law ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

Well, since it's the Russkies, and they have yet to lose their collective minds like we have, I suspect they'll just go and shoot the birds.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Nationwide Computer Glitch Causes Customs Chaos At US Airports*

----------


## dannno

> But similar to the situation the The Netherlands recently, there's been a slow public backlash given the simultaneous *sex worker health crisis, influx of drugs, pimps, human trafficking, and rampant unreported abuse of women*. 
> 
> More at: https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2019-...ive-sex-booths


The reason they are finding they are having some of these problems is because they have become what is known as a "haven". 

Las Vegas and Atlantic City have the same issues. 

While we know that overall, women would be much safer if the prostitution industry is legal because they can access police resources and operate in safer venues, if you only legalize prostitution in one small area while it is still illegal everywhere else then that area attracts all of the worst elements of whatever that activity may be - drugs, gambling, prostitution, whatever.

So many people go to Vegas and Atlantic City to gamble, they end up having more issues than they otherwise would because that is the only place to legally gamble besides reservations.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> The reason they are finding they are having some of these problems is because they have become what is known as a "haven". 
> 
> Las Vegas and Atlantic City have the same issues. 
> 
> While we know that overall, women would be much safer if the prostitution industry is legal because they can access police resources and operate in safer venues, if you only legalize prostitution in one small area while it is still illegal everywhere else then that area attracts all of the worst elements of whatever that activity may be - drugs, gambling, prostitution, whatever.
> 
> So many people go to Vegas and Atlantic City to gamble, they end up having more issues than they otherwise would because that is the only place to legally gamble.


That sounds like the argument that blames the US for gun violence in Canada.

----------


## dannno

> That sounds like the argument that blames the US for gun violence in Canada.


I don't care what it sounds like, it is correct. 

If drugs are illegal everywhere in the world, and one city legalizes drugs.. then you are going to get a massive influx of drug users in that city. That city is going to have a drug problem that is highly exacerbated by the fact that everywhere else drugs are illegal. Then people use that city as an example of why they need to keep drugs illegal, when in fact, if drugs were legalized then you wouldn't have the drug haven problem in any of them.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I don't care what it sounds like, it is correct. 
> 
> If drugs are illegal everywhere in the world, and one city legalizes drugs.. then you are going to get a massive influx of drug users in that city. That city is going to have a drug problem that is highly exacerbated by the fact that everywhere else drugs are illegal. Then people use that city as an example of why they need to keep drugs illegal, when in fact, if drugs were legalized then you wouldn't have the drug haven problem in any of them.


The complaint isn't about an influx of whores and johns.

It's about things that legalization is supposed to solve:

sex worker health crisis, pimps, human trafficking, and rampant unreported abuse of women.

----------


## dannno

> *The complaint isn't about an influx of whores and johns.*
> 
> It's about things that legalization is supposed to solve:
> 
> sex worker health crisis, pimps, human trafficking, and rampant unreported abuse of women.


Lol, ya, but there is an influx of whores and john's... both women who are prostitutes and men who want prostitutes are being attracted to that area. And that is why the problems are exacerbated. 

Nobody said legalizing will solve all of the problems, just that providing women who choose to have sex for money police services and the ability to obtain a safe working environment is far better than when it is illegal and they do not have the ability to obtain those things. However, in a haven environment, what problems do exist will be exacerbated.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Lol, ya, but there is an influx of whores and john's... both women who are prostitutes and men who want prostitutes are being attracted to that area. And that is why the problems are exacerbated. 
> 
> Nobody said legalizing will solve all of the problems, just that providing women who choose to have sex for money police services and the ability to obtain a safe working environment is far better than when it is illegal and they do not have the ability to obtain those things. However, in a haven environment, what problems do exist will be exacerbated.


It doesn't seem to be working.

Nevada is a much better case to use when making that argument, so far I haven't heard about any major problems there.

Some things just attract darkness and allowing them may cause more trouble than legalization is supposed solve.

I'd say the jury is still out on prostitution.

----------


## dannno

> It doesn't seem to be working.


Because it's a haven... but I would disagree, I think most prostitutes there on average are better off than they were. There are just a lot more of them. 





> Nevada is a much better case to use when making that argument, so far I haven't heard about any major problems there.
> 
> Some things just attract darkness and allowing them may cause more trouble than legalization is supposed solve.
> 
> I'd say the jury is still out on prostitution.


There are a lot of problems in Vegas, in general, crime, etc.. because of gambling.. mostly because it is a haven. Prostitution is illegal in Vegas and Reno, it is only legal in a few counties in Nevada and they are far away from the tourist areas. Thus, few people go there, and the ones who do they charge a LOT of money from what I have heard.. which keeps a lot of people from going there in the first place.

----------


## dannno

I only have one question.




 @Danke??

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Because it's a haven...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of problems in Vegas, in general, crime, etc.. because of gambling.. mostly because it is a haven. Prostitution is illegal in Vegas and Reno, it is only legal in a few counties in Nevada and they are far away from the tourist areas.


The Nevada counties that allow prostitution should have the haven problem but I never hear about it.
If you want to make the case for legalization you should find out why that is.
The haven explanation doesn't ring true to me, it's exactly like blaming the US for Canadian shootings.
If legalization makes things better it should make things better, at least after an initial transition period.

----------


## dannno

> The Nevada counties that allow prostitution should have the haven problem but I never hear about it.


Try going there some time. It's out in the middle of nowhere, there is nothing to do, it's hot as hell... The prostitutes don't want to live there, the john's don't want to go there. As far as I know, these are all tiny towns out in the middle of the desert, hours away from any tourist stuff. 

If you legalized prostitution at the north pole, I doubt it would become a haven. 





> If you want to make the case for legalization you should find out why that is.
> The haven explanation doesn't ring true to me, it's exactly like blaming the US for Canadian shootings.
> If legalization makes things better it should make things better, at least after an initial transition period.



The same thing happens with drugs, there were always a lot of drug addicts in Amsterdam even though drugs were illegal - weed was legal. Herb doesn't make people drug addicts, but some people who like herb like other drugs, and people who like drugs in general tend to like herb as well. It created a haven and a lot of drug addicts ended up there. But the reason they were there, as opposed to say in the UK or Germany or wherever they would have been otherwise was because it was illegal in those places so they moved to the haven and created worse problems there.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Try going there some time. It's out in the middle of nowhere, there is nothing to do, it's hot as hell... The prostitutes don't want to live there, the john's don't want to go there. As far as I know, these are all tiny towns out in the middle of the desert, hours away from any tourist stuff. 
> 
> If you legalized prostitution at the north pole, I doubt it would become a haven.


You are hurting the case for legalization with that explanation.
The next question is why doesn't the area turn into n entertainment district that's more attractive to the staff and customers?








> The same thing happens with drugs, there were always a lot of drug addicts in Amsterdam even though drugs were illegal - weed was legal. Herb doesn't make people drug addicts, but some people who like herb like other drugs, and people who like drugs in general tend to like herb as well. It created a haven and a lot of drug addicts ended up there. But the reason they were there, as opposed to say in the UK or Germany or wherever they would have been otherwise was because it was illegal in those places so they moved to the haven and created worse problems there.


Legalizing only weed is like only legalizing prostitution for green eyed redheads, full legalization of prostitution should mitigate the very problems that are being cited as having worsened.

After an initial transition period the whores should have solved any health crisis because they can go to doctors easily and give them accurate information, they shouldn't have a problem with pimps because they can go to the police if anyone attempts to extort or coerce them, there shouldn't be a human trafficking problem because it is a haven and they should have all the voluntary whores they want and there shouldn't be an abuse problem because they can work in the open with security and they can turn violent johns in to the law.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Russian media compared crash to Miracle on the Hudson, when jet successfully crash-landed in New York


Looks like the Russkies are good at river ditchings, too ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3hbsYDpeto

----------


## Danke

> Looks like the Russkies are good at river ditchings, too ...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3hbsYDpeto


He ran out of gas.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Ominous signs for United Airlines are found in a new report on airline traffic between China and the United States that airline data behemoth OAG released on Tuesday.
With a slowing Chinese economy  and unresolved trade tensions between China and the United States,  airline traffic between the two nations has notably slowed. But the OAG  data indicates some U.S. gateway markets are getting hit worse than  others.
In news that cannot be good  for United Airlines, traffic to and from China out of San Francisco and  Chicago, two hubs where United operates nonstops to several Chinese  destinations, is not so robust as it is elsewhere.
The data analysis from OAG’s Becca Rowland  indicates most of the significant growth in traffic to and from China  is happening at two U.S airports in particular — Los Angeles  International Airport (LAX) and New York City’s John F. Kennedy Airport  (JFK).
Rowland attributes this in  no small part to the fact L.A. and New York City are home to the largest  numbers of residents of Chinese descent — 500,000 in L.A. and 750,000  in N.Y.C.
For the 12 months ending  in April, OAG found that LAX airline traffic to and from China was up  8.5 percent, and up 3.5 percent year over year at JFK. 
OAG,  however, noted no comparable bump in traffic to and from China out of  San Francisco International Airport (SFO), which is where United has  established its principal gateway to China from the U.S. 
A  United spokesman on Tuesday said the carrier operates one nonstop to  Shanghai from LAX, but that’s it for United’s China service from Los  Angeles.
The news was even less  upbeat regarding Chicago, where United continues to operate nonstop  flights from O’Hare International Airport to Beijing, Shanghai and Hong  Kong. 
OAG noted that passengers  flying from China and connecting to onward flights via O’Hare plummeted  nearly 20 percent year over year through April. OAG also noted a similar  near 20 percent drop in connecting passengers from China out of SFO.


One eye-opening chart in the new OAG  study shows that between September 2018 and August 2019, 3,635  frequencies on routes between popular LAX and China were flown by  China-based airlines such as Hainan Airlines and China Southern, while  1,392 frequencies were operated by U.S.-based carriers.
It  has long been known that Chinese travelers, given a choice, prefer to  fly with China-based carriers. That predilection isn’t likely to change  in the near term.
Meanwhile, for  now, United isn’t backing off China service from either Chicago or San  Francisco. In fact, the carrier plans to add a second nonstop between  SFO and Hong Kong in October, even though the Asian financial capital  has been rocked lately by massive throngs of political protesters.

More at: https://www.bizjournals.com/chicago/...-in-china.html

----------


## oyarde

I have been gone for a week . Has Danke done anything ?

----------


## Danke

> Ominous signs for United Airlines are found in a new report on airline traffic between China and the United States that airline data behemoth OAG released on Tuesday.
> With a slowing Chinese economy  and unresolved trade tensions between China and the United States,  airline traffic between the two nations has notably slowed. But the OAG  data indicates some U.S. gateway markets are getting hit worse than  others.
> In news that cannot be good  for United Airlines, traffic to and from China out of San Francisco and  Chicago, two hubs where United operates nonstops to several Chinese  destinations, is not so robust as it is elsewhere.
> The data analysis from OAG’s Becca Rowland  indicates most of the significant growth in traffic to and from China  is happening at two U.S airports in particular — Los Angeles  International Airport (LAX) and New York City’s John F. Kennedy Airport  (JFK).
> Rowland attributes this in  no small part to the fact L.A. and New York City are home to the largest  numbers of residents of Chinese descent — 500,000 in L.A. and 750,000  in N.Y.C.
> For the 12 months ending  in April, OAG found that LAX airline traffic to and from China was up  8.5 percent, and up 3.5 percent year over year at JFK. 
> OAG,  however, noted no comparable bump in traffic to and from China out of  San Francisco International Airport (SFO), which is where United has  established its principal gateway to China from the U.S. 
> A  United spokesman on Tuesday said the carrier operates one nonstop to  Shanghai from LAX, but that’s it for United’s China service from Los  Angeles.
> The news was even less  upbeat regarding Chicago, where United continues to operate nonstop  flights from O’Hare International Airport to Beijing, Shanghai and Hong  Kong. 
> ...


That's a bummer.   I hope we don't down size the Chicago flights to the 787.   I was hoping we'd get the bigger models of the 777...

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I have been gone for a week . Has Danke done anything ?


Just the usual.

----------


## Danke

> Just the usual.


-REP for encouraging the Injun.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> -REP for encouraging the Injun.


Are you admitting that your usual activities are deficient?
 @oyarde will love to hear that.

----------


## RJB

> -REP for encouraging the Injun.


You can purchase his silence with firewater but not too much or it will have the opposite effect.

----------


## Danke

> You can purchase his silence with firewater but not too much or it will have the opposite effect.


No one with half a brain trust an Injun anyway, so why bother.

----------


## oyarde

> Are you admitting that your usual activities are deficient?
>  @oyarde will love to hear that.


Danke is starting to feel guilty about his sloth , neglect  etc .  so there is that improvement . However he is still at the beginning stage of this great awakening and will lash out and say something hurtful about the one he loves and admires  most . I am still optimistic though .

----------


## tod evans



----------


## Swordsmyth

> 


That's more in @Anti Federalist's line.

----------


## tod evans

> That's more in @Anti Federalist's line.


It's Danke's fault.

----------


## Swordsmyth

United Airlines is suspending daily service from Chicago’s O’Hare International Airport to Hong Kong starting next month, the company confirmed to CNN Saturday. “While our service between the United States and HKG (Hong Kong)  remains a vital part of our network, we have decided to suspend service  between ORD (Chicago) and HKG after the return flight from HKG on Sept.  9, 2019,” the company said in a statement.
 United Airlines did not cite the ongoing protests in Hong Kong as  a reason to cancel the direct route. Instead, the airline said that it  has seen “a reduced demand for travel from Chicago.” Despite the  suspension between Chicago and Hong Kong, “United remains the largest  U.S. airline to HKG,” the company added.


United is also planning to suspend service between Guam International  Airport (GUM) and Hong Kong starting on October 14, a change that was  previously announced.
 At the same time, United Airlines confirmed to CNN that it will add a  second flight between San Francisco and Hong Kong this fall to  complement its existing service. “We look forward to our upcoming  addition,” the company added.

More at: https://whnt.com/2019/08/25/united-a...and-hong-kong/

----------


## Danke

> United Airlines is suspending daily service from Chicago’s O’Hare International Airport to Hong Kong starting next month, the company confirmed to CNN Saturday. “While our service between the United States and HKG (Hong Kong)  remains a vital part of our network, we have decided to suspend service  between ORD (Chicago) and HKG after the return flight from HKG on Sept.  9, 2019,” the company said in a statement.
>  United Airlines did not cite the ongoing protests in Hong Kong as  a reason to cancel the direct route. Instead, the airline said that it  has seen “a reduced demand for travel from Chicago.” Despite the  suspension between Chicago and Hong Kong, “United remains the largest  U.S. airline to HKG,” the company added.
> 
> 
> United is also planning to suspend service between Guam International  Airport (GUM) and Hong Kong starting on October 14, a change that was  previously announced.
>  At the same time, United Airlines confirmed to CNN that it will add a  second flight between San Francisco and Hong Kong this fall to  complement its existing service. “We look forward to our upcoming  addition,” the company added.
> 
> More at: https://whnt.com/2019/08/25/united-a...and-hong-kong/



This is has made me very sad.  I will now no longer be able to help many disadvantaged young women there.

----------


## Danke

*Al Haynes, who piloted crash-landed Flight 232 in Sioux City in 1989, dies at 87*


https://siouxcityjournal.com/news/al...fe9176e.html#6

At age 57, Haynes was captain of United Airlines Flight 232, which was bound from Denver to Chicago. After the DC-10 jet suffered a catastrophic failure of its tail-mounted engine, which resulted in the loss of many [all]  flight controls, Haynes and his crew were forced to make an emergency landing at the Sioux City airport. The jet stayed afloat while the pilots made a series of 360-degree turns to the right as it approached the airport.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Danke



----------


## Danke

The original movie that "Airplane" was based on:

----------


## Anti Federalist

@Danke is doing something...lots of fresh content from him.

Owe ya a rep.

----------


## Swordsmyth

A robot pilot is learning to fly. It has passed its pilot’s test and flown its first plane, but it has also had its first mishap too.
 Unlike  a traditional autopilot, the ROBOpilot Unmanned Aircraft Conversion  System literally takes the controls, pressing on foot pedals and  handling the yoke using robotic arms. It reads the dials and meters with a computer vision system.


The robot can take off, follow a flight plan  and land without human intervention. ROBOpilot is a drop-in system  meaning that the pilot’s seat is removed and replaced with the robot.                     


 					 ROBOpilot has passed the Federal Aviation  Administration’s Practical Test for piloting light aircraft and carried  out its first flight on August 9 in Utah. A few weeks later it also had  its first incident where the robot was damaged, although the extent of  the damage is not known.


The system was developed by US-based DZYNE Technologies as an easy way to make any aircraft autonomous. At present, turning an aircraft into a drone can be lengthy and expensive.
 A recent conversion of US military F-16 fighter jets into drones cost more than a million dollars each. ROBOpilot can be inserted into any aircraft and just as easily removed afterwards to return it to human-controlled operation.

More at: https://www.newscientist.com/article...plane-licence/

----------


## Danke

Then it because self-aware and realizes the human passengers are superfluous...

----------


## tod evans



----------


## tod evans



----------


## Swordsmyth

*3 shot in chaotic scene outside Minnesota State Fair*

----------


## Swordsmyth

An American Airlines mechanic was arrested Thursday on a sabotage  charge accusing him of disabling a navigation system on a flight with  150 people aboard before it was scheduled to take off from Miami  International Airport earlier this summer. 
                                                                                                       The reason, according to a criminal complaint  affidavit filed in Miami federal court: Abdul-Majeed Marouf Ahmed Alani,  a veteran employee, was upset over stalled union contract negotiations.

More at: https://www.miamiherald.com/news/loc...234766107.html

----------


## Danke

Abdul-Majeed Marouf Ahmed Alani...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Abdul-Majeed Marouf Ahmed Alani...


What could possibly go wrong?

----------


## Danke



----------


## Danke

> An American Airlines mechanic was arrested Thursday on a sabotage  charge accusing him of disabling a navigation system on a flight with  150 people aboard before it was scheduled to take off from Miami  International Airport earlier this summer. 
>                                                                                                        The reason, according to a criminal complaint  affidavit filed in Miami federal court: Abdul-Majeed Marouf Ahmed Alani,  a veteran employee, was upset over stalled union contract negotiations.
> 
> More at: https://www.miamiherald.com/news/loc...234766107.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

Around 17,000 passengers were stranded overnight at Tokyo's Narita  Airport, an official said Tuesday, after it took a direct hit from a  powerful typhoon that caused transport chaos throughout the capital.
The  typhoon caused more than 100 flights to be scrapped and road and rail  links to the airport were also badly affected, leaving many with no  transport options to the city -- 70 kilometres (45 miles) to the west.
Airport spokesman Kei Miyahara told AFP that a total of 16,900 were stuck at the airport at midnight.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/typhoon-stran...024213553.html

----------


## Danke

> Around 17,000 passengers were stranded overnight at Tokyo's Narita  Airport, an official said Tuesday, after it took a direct hit from a  powerful typhoon that caused transport chaos throughout the capital.
> The  typhoon caused more than 100 flights to be scrapped and road and rail  links to the airport were also badly affected, leaving many with no  transport options to the city -- 70 kilometres (45 miles) to the west.
> Airport spokesman Kei Miyahara told AFP that a total of 16,900 were stuck at the airport at midnight.
> 
> More at: https://news.yahoo.com/typhoon-stran...024213553.html


That is weird,  I didn't see any of our flights canceled, nor delayed.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> That is weird,  I didn't see any of our flights canceled, nor delayed.


What are you flying on the Far East routes these days?

777?

----------


## Danke

> What are you flying on the Far East routes these days?
> 
> 777?


Yep.  Sadly we lost the HKG route out of ORD.  787 coming to ORD.  So more 787 flying, less 777 flying. Not sure what I'll be flying in the days to come.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yep.  Sadly we lost the HKG route out of ORD.  787 coming to ORD.  So more 787 flying, less 777 flying. Not sure what I'll be flying in the days to come.


What are the problems with 787?...I can guess, but I'm not an ATP.

----------


## Danke

> What are the problems with 787?...I can guess, but I'm not an ATP.


No problems.   Just smaller.  And now with two types of aircraft in ORD, the routes we fly will be split between the two.  So less flying options on the 777 that we have now.  And I won't be as senior, so crappier schedule.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> No problems.   Just smaller.  And now with two types of aircraft in ORD, the routes we fly will be split between the two.  So less flying options on the 777 that we have now.  And I won't be as senior, so crappier schedule.


Oh, OK...got it.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Exposure to jet fuel, not just noise, contributes to hearing problems*More at: https://www.research.va.gov/currents...ing2014-11.cfm

----------


## Danke

> *Exposure to jet fuel, not just noise, contributes to hearing problems*
> 
> 
> More at: https://www.research.va.gov/currents...ing2014-11.cfm



What?!  Speak up!

----------


## Swordsmyth

> What?!  Speak up!


*TURN UP YOUR HEARING AID!*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Facebook of the Sky: Airbus Tests Program to Track Everything You Do During Flights*

https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2019/...uring-flights/

LUCAS NOLAN 13 Sep 2019

Airbus is reportedly testing a new digital platform on its A350-900 test plane which would monitor every passenger action, from chosen meal preferences to in-flight purchases and even bathroom habits.

Business Insider reports that the aviation giant Airbus announced this week that it has started in-flight trials of its newest cabin technology which will connect passengers and crew to different elements of the plane such as seats, cargo, and bathrooms. Airbus unveiled its plans for its Connected Experience at the Airline Passenger Experience Association (APEX) Expo last year.

The platform links real-time information generated from cabin components such as meal trolleys and overhead bins to passengers and crew members on the flight in an effort to create a more personalized experience. Of course, all of this information is digitally traceable and just another example of modern companies collecting mass amounts of personal data from its customers.

Airbus stated that the data collected from the platform will be uploaded to the “Skywise” cloud service, an open data platform developed by Airbus. The firm claims that the platform provides significant benefits to flight crews and will allow them to access passenger information such as meal and seat preferences more easily. Airbus claims that this will provide a more personalized travel experience for passengers while airlines will be able to utilize cabin equipment trends to perform “predictive maintenance” on the most used facilities on the plane.

Ingo Wuggetzer, Airbus’s vice president of cabin marketing, said at the aviation trade show in Los Angeles this week that the technology could help flight crew to determine if a passenger in the lavatory may need assistance. The firm plans to roll out the technology on A321 planes in 2021, and its larger A350 series in 2023. Wuggetzer commented on the new system stating: “It’s not a concept, it’s not a dream: It’s reality.”

----------


## Danke

> *Facebook of the Sky: Airbus Tests Program to Track Everything You Do During Flights*
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/tech/2019/...uring-flights/
> 
> LUCAS NOLAN 13 Sep 2019
> 
> Airbus is reportedly testing a new digital platform on its A350-900 test plane which would monitor every passenger action, from chosen meal preferences to in-flight purchases and even bathroom habits.
> 
> Business Insider reports that the aviation giant Airbus announced this week that it has started in-flight trials of its newest cabin technology which will connect passengers and crew to different elements of the plane such as seats, cargo, and bathrooms. Airbus unveiled its plans for its Connected Experience at the Airline Passenger Experience Association (APEX) Expo last year.
> ...


We need shock collars on PAX too.  Sneak into economy plus, shock.  Get up when the seatbelt sign is on, shock.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

danke should do something to make it legal to smoke cannabis on planes. #nomorearbirtraryinflightban

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Panic in the sky: Delta flight from Atlanta plunges nearly 30,000 feet*

https://www.wsbtv.com/news/local/pan...feet/987851866

By: Justin Wilfon

Updated: Sep 19, 2019 - 4:41 PM

Delta flight from Atlanta plunges nearly 30,000 feet

ATLANTA - A Delta Air Lines pilot had to make a rapid, controlled descent of nearly 30,000 feet after getting an alarm on an Atlanta flight.

Delta told Channel 2 Action News that while flying to Fort Lauderdale Wednesday night, pilots learned of a depressurization issue. The pilots deployed oxygen masks for the passengers and made the "controlled descent."

Flight 2353 diverted to Tampa where it landed safely. 

Passengers described panic as they grabbed for oxygen masks.

"Air masks, the oxygen masks dropped from the top of the plane. Chaos sort of ensued amongst the passengers," passenger Harris Dewoskin said.

Dewoskin snapped pictures during what he described as a panic on board.

"One of the flight attendants, I believe, grabbed the intercom and was just repeatedly over the intercom stating, ‘Do not panic. Do not panic,' but obviously it's a hectic moment so the passengers around me a lot of people were kind of hyperventilating, breathing really hard," Dewoskin said.

Another passenger said he was so scared by what was happening, he told his family he loved them and hugged his son.

"Life is fragile like. There was a scary 60 to 90 seconds where we really didn't know what was going on. At 15,000 feet in the air, it's a scary moment for sure," Dewoskin said.

Delta said the aircraft is being evaluated by maintenance technicians.

Buses were used to take customers to Fort Lauderdale from Tampa last night.

Delta Air Lines said it apologized to everyone on that plane and said the plane diverted to Tampa "out of an abundance of caution."

----------


## Danke

*Nairobi lawmaker wants to put an end to farting on airplanes*


https://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/ny-nairobi-lawmaker-stop-farting-on-airplanes-20190912-wknbvyysmrc3bgq6onrogiwm64-story.html


On Sept. 11, a Kenyan lawmaker put forth a plan to end what she considers a big problem  mile-high flatulence.


Range Constituency representative Dr. Lilian Gogo of Nairobi called for resolution to people passing gas in airplane cabins during a parliamentary debate Wednesday regarding the National Assembly Committee on Transport, Public Works and Housing, according to Nairobi News.


There is one irritant that is often ignored, and this is the level of farting within the aircraft," Gogo said. There are passengers who literary irritate fellow passengers by passing bad smell and uncomfortable fart. If there is anyone given irritant that makes people fight on board, it is the fart, it is terrible within the plane.


When pressed by another member of parliament on how exactly Gogo would implement such reform, she said it starts with staff training.




We need special training on aircraft crew so that they provide medicines like bicarbonate of soda to passengers after meals and drinks have been served, Gogo reportedly answered. We should also have paramedics, who are trained in basic first aid included in the international and local flights.


[More News] More than 30,000 sign petition calling for Oxford English Dictionary to remove sexist words »

Gogo told fellow legislators that if shes the only one among them whos encountered this problem, they should consider themselves very lucky. The longer the flight, she argued, the worse the problem.


We cannot be secure on board when the other passengers are experiencing discomfort, she said. Farting and flatulence is done progressively and can be contained.


Gogo also suggested limiting alcohol consumption on flights could amount to less cheese-cutting as well.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> “There is one irritant that is often ignored, and this is the level of farting within the aircraft," Gogo said. “There are passengers who literary irritate fellow passengers by passing bad smell and uncomfortable fart. If there is anyone given irritant that makes people fight on board, it is the fart, it is terrible within the plane.”

----------


## Danke

Pussy Galore

https://theaviationgeekclub.com/here...orale-booster/

----------


## Anti Federalist

*‘Someone Locked Themselves In The Bathroom’; San Francisco United Flight Diverted To Denver*

https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...san-francisco/

September 26, 2019 at 7:15 amFiled Under:Bathroom, Diverted, Flight, Jennifer Gettman, San Francisco, San Francisco International Airport, San Francisco News, SFO, United Airlines

SAN FRANCISCO (CBS SF) — We have all experienced airline delays, but Jennifer Gettman and her fellow passengers on United Airlines Flight 1554 have quite a doozy to tell after their flight to San Francisco was diverted because someone got locked in the plane’s bathroom.

The incident took place as the flight was making its way to San Francisco from Washington on Wednesday night. Somewhere over the middle of the country, Gettman noticed a commotion up near the front of the plane.

Then the pilot came on the microphone.

“The pilot announced, ‘In case you guys haven’t heard the rumor, we are going to be landing in Denver because someone locked themselves in the bathroom’,” she said.

“And of course we’re not going to make her stay in the bathroom until San Francisco,'” the pilot added.

The plane made an unscheduled landing at Denver International Airport without incident. The Denver Fire Department was called around 7 p.m. to help the woman stuck in the bathroom. No one was injured.


TK @Taylorkkimber
 Well folks it’s never a dull moment on @united , we have to make an “emergency landing” in Denver because a passenger got stuck in the bathroom. You can’t make this up...also the Wi-Fi is crappy and there is no way for me to charge my phone, happy travels. #unitedairlines

 Embedded video
69
9:36 PM - Sep 25, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy
62 people are talking about this
“Fire, police, someone had a big pick-axe thing,” Gettman told KPIX 5 after her flight arrived in San Francisco well after 11 p.m. “They managed to get the door open after about 10 minutes. Everyone clapped, the woman came out, and they all felt very bad for her. And she was safe, so that’s good.”

Taylor Kimber was also on the flight.

“Well folks it’s never a dull moment on @united, we have to make an “emergency landing” in Denver because a passenger got stuck in the bathroom,” she tweeted. “You can’t make this up…also the Wi-Fi is crappy and there is no way for me to charge my phone, happy travels.”

United Airlines released a statement late Wednesday evening saying the door became inoperative when the woman was inside the bathroom.

“We are reaching out to all customers onboard and the customer in the lavatory to apologize,” the company said.

----------


## Danke

Pre 9/11, we could carry tools and leave the cockpit to help...not anymore.

And the seats have outlets, not sure why she couldn't charge her phone.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Mpls, MN President Trump Rally*
*donaldjtrump.com*

----------


## Danke

> *Mpls, MN President Trump Rally*
> *donaldjtrump.com*


Should I get a ticket for @oyarde ?

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Passenger Who Prompted Emergency Landing Was Upset He Couldn’t Use First-Class Bathrooms*

https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2019/09...over-bathroom/

September 27, 2019 at 7:30 am

NEW YORK (CBSNewYork) – A flight that left John F. Kennedy International Airport had to make an emergency landing Thursday after an angry passenger allegedly started making threats.

The Alaska Airlines flight was headed to Los Angeles but had to be diverted to Kansas City, where the unruly traveler was arrested.

As CBS2’s Aundrea Cline-Thomas reported, the man got mad about the line for the bathroom.

“You wrong. By making seven people wait here to use the bathroom, while the whole bathroom up there is empty, it’s wrong,” he was heard saying on cellphone video.

The coach passenger, decked out in Jets gear, was upset when he couldn’t use the empty first-class bathrooms.

“They rather let the bathroom be empty up there and let eight people wait in line to use the bathroom while two bathrooms are empty in the front,” he said. “He’s going to come to me telling me he’ll call the police – call the (expletive) police.”

His rant didn’t let up. In fact, other travelers said he started making threats.

“He said he was going to kill the pilot, he was going to beat people up,” one woman said.

The captain addressed passengers over the loud speaker about the man’s midair meltdown, saying “I understand there’s a gentleman in the aisle making kind of a fuss.”

People cheered as police came on board and took him into custody in Kansas City. The flight eventually landed in Los Angeles – four hours late.

“It was horrible,” said one woman.

“I don’t know if he was on something or what, but he just went from night to day,” another woman added.

The man’s name has not been released, and it’s unclear what charges he faces

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> *Passenger Who Prompted Emergency Landing Was Upset He Couldn’t Use First-Class Bathrooms*
> 
> https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2019/09...over-bathroom/
> 
> September 27, 2019 at 7:30 am
> 
> NEW YORK (CBSNewYork) – A flight that left John F. Kennedy International Airport had to make an emergency landing Thursday after an angry passenger allegedly started making threats.
> 
> The Alaska Airlines flight was headed to Los Angeles but had to be diverted to Kansas City, where the unruly traveler was arrested.
> ...


Valid complaint. 4 rows in front get exclusive use of forward bathroom, 5th row has to walk all the way to the back of the plane.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Valid complaint. 4 rows in front get exclusive use of forward bathroom, 5th row has to walk all the way to the back of the plane.


Check with @Danke but I'm pretty sure that's a requirement of security policies.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Check with @Danke but I'm pretty sure that's a requirement of security policies.


I believe it varies by airline on domestic flights.

----------


## Swordsmyth

Aubrey O'Day is accusing an American Airlines flight attendant of  forcing her to take off her shirt "in front of the entire plane" before  allowing her to fly.
O'Day, 35, claims that after she boarded her  flight, a male attendant "didn't like my shirt and made me turn it  inside out in order to fly."
"I was SHOCKED. I literally had to  have my breasts in a bra out in front of everyone around me in order to  not get kicked off," O'Day wrote on Twitter. "The girl next to me held  up her blanket [because] she felt bad."

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/aubrey-oday-c...144713585.html

----------


## Danke

> Aubrey O'Day is accusing an American Airlines flight attendant of  forcing her to take off her shirt "in front of the entire plane" before  allowing her to fly.
> O'Day, 35, claims that after she boarded her  flight, a male attendant "didn't like my shirt and made me turn it  inside out in order to fly."
> "I was SHOCKED. I literally had to  have my breasts in a bra out in front of everyone around me in order to  not get kicked off," O'Day wrote on Twitter. "The girl next to me held  up her blanket [because] she felt bad."
> 
> More at: https://news.yahoo.com/aubrey-oday-c...144713585.html


She could have stepped into the restroom.

----------


## Danke

> Check with @Danke but I'm pretty sure that's a requirement of security policies.


There is only one restroom in front on a 737.  The only restriction is no congregating around the cockpit door (which is where the front restroom is).  The flight attendant may have pulled the curtain after that was happening to limit who could go up front and use the restroom.

----------


## Danke



----------


## oyarde

> Should I get a ticket for @oyarde ?


I am very busy through New Years. Have fun. Don't forget your vest , weapon , extra mags . Keep an eye on your phone and wallet .

----------


## oyarde

> 


In case anyone had any doubts the $#@!ing TSA is out to get them.

----------


## Danke

> *Mpls, MN President Trump Rally*
> *donaldjtrump.com*



https://news.yahoo.com/minneapolis-c...120406385.html

----------


## timosman

> 


This is at least 10 years old.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> https://news.yahoo.com/minneapolis-c...120406385.html


Naturally.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Earlier Versions Of Boeing's MCAS Included Crucial Safeguards That Were Kept Off The 737 MAX*

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Passengers speak out after engine cover detaches mid-flight*

----------


## Danke

> *Passengers speak out after engine cover detaches mid-flight*


Apparently the pilots did something, not like drunk sailors.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Apparently the pilots did something, not like drunk sailors.


What did they do that caused the engine cover to detach mid-flight?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Apparently the pilots did something, not like drunk sailors.


Pffft...

This needs Yakity Sax.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*ANTIFA Terrorists Plan ‘America is Cancelled’ Protest Outside of Minneapolis Trump Rally Next Week*

----------


## Anti Federalist

*‘They’ve Put My Life At Risk’: Reckless Motorcyclists Causing Concern Throughout The City*

https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2019/10...motorcyclists/

By Jim Williams October 1, 2019 at 5:49 pm
Filed Under:Chicago, Chicago News, Michigan Avenue, Motorcyclists, South Loop

CHICAGO (CBS)– Groups of hundreds of motorcyclists in Chicago are putting themselves and others at risk as they blow red lights, stop signs and ride on sidewalks.

As CBS 2’s Jim Williams reported Tuesday, these incidents have been reported in numerous places — from the South Loop at 13th Street and Wabash Avenue to the Magnificent Mile and Jackson Park — often late at night.

Hundreds of motorcyclists disobey traffic laws and roar down the street forcing pedestrians to scramble.

“It’s just amazing and frightening, actually,” said Kim, who wants to remain anonymous.

Kim speaks for many of her neighbors in describing the reckless motorcyclists.

“Two hundred, 300 motorcyclists barreling down the road,” she said, “disregarding all traffic lights, stop signs, speed limits, pedestrians on sidewalks.”

The motorcyclists’ own videos show it all: Wheelies on the Kennedy Expressway, as they weave from lane to lane.

In another video, they blow red lights on a busy North Michigan Avenue, right in front of pedestrians.

In Jackson Park, a motorcyclist can be seen riding on the sidewalk for blocks near the Museum of Science and Industry, close to parents and their children.

“The frightening thing is just the sheer number of them,” Kim said. “You have no control. Everybody jumps out of the way.”

Kim has also seen motorcyclists stop traffic at intersections.o

It’s problem in other parts of the country as well. In Florida, police are using helicopters to track mobs of reckless motorcyclists.

New York is monitoring social media accounts of motorcyclists.

A Chicago Police spokeswoman told CBS 2 that in the last 90 days, she could only find 911 calls regarding the motorcycle on the sidewalk near the museum. But people in the South Loop insist they’ve called police too.

Kim and her neighbors want action now.

“Walking across the street and fearing they’re going to hit me — they’ve put my life at risk without me having any choice,” Kim said.

Tuesday afternoon, Ald. Pat Dowell (3rd) told CBS 2 she’s calling for public hearings with the police department and the Office of Emergency Management to hear the concerns and to come up with solutions to crackdown on the reckless motorcyclists.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> *‘They’ve Put My Life At Risk’: Reckless Motorcyclists Causing Concern Throughout The City*
> 
> https://chicago.cbslocal.com/2019/10...motorcyclists/
> 
> By Jim Williams October 1, 2019 at 5:49 pm
> Filed Under:Chicago, Chicago News, Michigan Avenue, Motorcyclists, South Loop
> 
> CHICAGO (CBS)– Groups of hundreds of motorcyclists in Chicago are putting themselves and others at risk as they blow red lights, stop signs and ride on sidewalks.
> 
> ...


You are daring him to stop you?

----------


## Anti Federalist

The person complaining...

----------


## Danke



----------


## Brian4Liberty

@Danke, please identify @dannno in the following video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JJFBtHcBnM

----------


## Swordsmyth

Oathkeepers  are putting out a call for Minneapolis Conservatives to help with an  unofficial security for the Trump supporters at Trump’s rally, given  Antifa has put out a call for help launching violent protests

----------


## Swordsmyth

The mayor of Minneapolis, a Democrat, is trying to "antagonize" and "bully" President Trump to discourage him from coming to the historically blue state, a police union leader said Tuesday.
Lieutenant Bob Kroll, president of the Police Officers Federation of Minneapolis, said on "Fox & Friends" that Mayor Jacob Frey is discriminating against Trump ahead of his upcoming rally at the Target Center on Thursday.
Kroll's  claims are in line with Trump's campaign manager, Brad Parscale, who  accused Frey of "abuse of power" over a proposed $530,000 security fee  to use the arena.
"It's disparate treatment," Kroll said. "They have not charged nearly that much for other events..."
A  campaign press release states: "The radical leftist mayor of  Minneapolis, Jacob Frey, is abusing the power of his office and attempt  to extort President Trump's re-election campaign by conjuring a phony  and outlandish bill for security in an effort to block a scheduled Keep America Great rally."

More at: https://www.foxnews.com/media/minnea...p-rally-police

----------


## Swordsmyth

*President Donald Trump thanked the Minnesota Police  Department Federation on Tuesday for selling “Cops for Trump” T-shirts  after the radical Minneapolis Mayor blocked police from wearing uniforms  to the upcoming Trump rally.*

President Trump thanks Lt. Bob Kroll for his kind comments on FOX and Friends this morning.

 Thank you to Lt. Bob Kroll of the great Minneapolis Police Department for your kind words on @foxandfriends.  The Police are fighting the Radical Left Mayor, and his ridiculous  Uniform Ban. Actually, I LOVE the Cops for Trump shirts. Want to bring  some home. I am with you 100%!!!!
 — Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) October 8, 2019And then President Trump called on his supporters to purchase “Cops for Trump” T-shirts.










 Get your great T-Shirts, “Cops for Trump,” at https://t.co/pmhDDXsIlx  REALLY NICE! Thank you to Minneapolis Police Officers & Union! @foxandfriends
 — Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) October 8, 2019*That didn’t go over well with the radical left.
They will not allow dissent in their America.* *The Police Federation website was suspended earlier this morning.* 
*UPDATE—* The website is back up and you can purchase the T-shirts here.


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/201...rump-t-shirts/

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> @Danke, please identify @dannno in the following video:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5JJFBtHcBnM


Maybe it was this video...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBtF3I7fDfU

----------


## Danke

When your flight attendant serves you coffee with sugar after  you asked for Equal.

https://abcnews.go.com/amp/US/leaked...ry?id=66149077

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> When your flight attendant serves you coffee with sugar after  you asked for Equal.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/amp/US/leaked...ry?id=66149077





> The two had been involved in an intimate relationship since November, according to a probable cause statement, but things went sour when Sporer saw something she didnt like on Thomas' cellphone.
> 
> "They both agreed to break up so Thomas went onto the plane and sat in the cock-pit and Sporer went to the gate," according to a probable cause affidavit. "Sporer became angry and went onto the plane to confront Thomas. Sporer grabbed Thomas by the neck tie and slapped him in the face with an open hand three times. Thomas retaliated by grabbing Sporer and striking her in the ribs with a closed fist."


Also appropriate for this thread:
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ic-femininity/

----------


## Swordsmyth

*FAA Finds Cracks On Wings In 5% Of Older Boeing 737s*

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/Real_Patriot911/...50996900630528

----------


## Swordsmyth

https://twitter.com/3Days3Nights/sta...69877473386496

----------


## Danke

*Serious safety risk': Man arrested after pointing laser at planes, temporarily blinding one pilot*

Morgan Hines, USA TODAY
January 24, 2020, 10:46 AM CST




An Airbus A320 United Continental passenger plane rolls on take off at Newark Liberty International airport.Two planes were struck by a lasers, which temporarily blinded one of the pilots, as they flew into Sarasota-Bradenton International Airport in Florida Wednesday night. 
Both planes landed safely. 

"[They] were intentionally targeted and struck by bursts of a laser light as they were approaching," Ted Kohuth, chief of police at the Sarasota Manatee Airport Authority, told USA TODAY.

One of the planes was a small aircraft, a Cessna Skyhawk, and the other was a United Airbus A320 coming in from Newark, New Jersey. 
When the laser struck the Cessna Skyhawk between 7:25 pm and 8:15 p.m., the pilot's sight was "temporarily impaired," according to Kohuth. The pilot reported that his vision was still blurry 40 minutes after the incident and was taken to a local medical center, then discharged, according to a police report obtained by USA TODAY.

'Serious safety issue:' Lasers a growing concern for aircraft pilots

Less than an hour later, around 8:55 p.m., an inbound United commercial flight reported "intense green laser light," before landing without issue. 
The Manatee County Sheriff's Office was notified of the incident and deployed a helicopter to search the surrounding area. 
Police found and apprehended 41-year-old Charlie Chapman Jr. in a construction site on a forklift, according to the police report. He was arrested on multiple charges for multiple offenses, according to the report. 

Video footage from MCSO of the arrests shows Chapman pointing the laser at the police helicopter before throwing other objects at the aviation unit. 


<font color="#000000">




Chapman told police that he believed he was pointing his laser at a drone, not an airplane, according to the police report. 
Kohuth said he thought there was no way it could be accidental.

"Aiming a laser at an aircraft is a serious safety risk and violates state and federal law," Kohuth said. "Many high-powered lasers can completely incapacitate pilots who are responsible to fly safely to their destinations and may be carrying hundreds of passengers."
Legislation that President Obama signed into law in 2012 criminalized pointing a laser at an aircraft. The crime is punishable by up to five years in prison and a $250,000 fine.






"Shining a laser into the cockpit of an aircraft is not only criminal, it is a serious safety issue for pilots," U.S. Attorney David Hickton in Pittsburgh said after the law was approved. "Many high-powered lasers can completely incapacitate pilots, who are trying to fly safely to their destinations, and often times with hundreds of passengers aboard."





Chapman is charged with aggravated assault on an officer, pointing a laser at pilot with injury, pointing a laser at pilot without injury and resisting without violence. 
Aerial video provided by the Manatee County Sheriff's Office shows a man pointing laser and throwing objects at their helicopter.

----------


## Swordsmyth

The next time you fly on United Airlines, know that part of your fee  goes to support of illegal aliens, their attorneys and the violation of  Federal immigration laws.
“In an effort to fill the gap, OneJustice and the *California Rural Legal Assistance*  are partnering to host two free legal clinics next month in San Luis  Obispo County—one focused on expunging criminal records, the other on  immigration assistance. 
The expungement clinic will take place on  Friday, Feb. 7, from 12:30 to 4:30 p.m., in the SLO Library Community  Room. The immigration clinic is slated for Saturday, Feb. 8, from 11  a.m. to 3 p.m., in Paso Robles Community Church. 
Clinic  participants will benefit from one-on-one consultations with private  attorneys, who will be flown in from San Francisco and Los Angeles free  of charge courtesy of *United Airlines*. 

More at: http://www.capoliticalreview.com/cap...llegal-aliens/

----------


## Swordsmyth

U.S. Customs and Border Protection officers in Minnesota  discovered $900,000 in counterfeit $1 bills inside a shipping container  originating from China, the agency said in a press release Monday. 

CBP officers had referred a rail container for a Customs Exam Station  inspection on Dec. 14 at the International Falls Port of Entry, which  connects the cities of International Falls, Minn., and Fort Frances,  Ontario, Canada. 
While inspecting the container Friday, CBP  officers found 45 cartons of possible counterfeit currency in the form  of $1 bills with a total face value of $900,000. The U.S. Secret Service  was contacted and determined the currency is counterfeit, the press release said. 

More at: https://www.foxnews.com/us/cbp-custo...-canada-border

----------


## Danke

> U.S. Customs and Border Protection officers in Minnesota  discovered $900,000 in counterfeit $1 bills inside a shipping container  originating from China, the agency said in a press release Monday. 
> 
> CBP officers had referred a rail container for a Customs Exam Station  inspection on Dec. 14 at the International Falls Port of Entry, which  connects the cities of International Falls, Minn., and Fort Frances,  Ontario, Canada. 
> While inspecting the container Friday, CBP  officers found 45 cartons of possible counterfeit currency in the form  of $1 bills with a total face value of $900,000. The U.S. Secret Service  was contacted and determined the currency is counterfeit, the press release said. 
> 
> More at: https://www.foxnews.com/us/cbp-custo...-canada-border


I'm guessing @oyarde has something to do with this as there is the Red Lake Injun Reservation there.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*American & Chinese Airlines May Never Bounce Back From The Coronavirus Outbreak*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The next time you fly on United Airlines, know that part of your fee  goes to support of illegal aliens, their attorneys and the violation of  Federal immigration laws.
> “In an effort to fill the gap, OneJustice and the *California Rural Legal Assistance*  are partnering to host two free legal clinics next month in San Luis  Obispo County—one focused on expunging criminal records, the other on  immigration assistance. 
> The expungement clinic will take place on  Friday, Feb. 7, from 12:30 to 4:30 p.m., in the SLO Library Community  Room. The immigration clinic is slated for Saturday, Feb. 8, from 11  a.m. to 3 p.m., in Paso Robles Community Church. 
> Clinic  participants will benefit from one-on-one consultations with private  attorneys, who will be flown in from San Francisco and Los Angeles free  of charge courtesy of *United Airlines*. 
> 
> More at: http://www.capoliticalreview.com/cap...llegal-aliens/


I'm hoping now that Oscar Munoz is out as CEO, some of this woke horse$#@! will go away too.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Two new Airbus planes have experienced engine shutdowns mid-flight after drinks were spilled in the cockpit*

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Boeing 767 Makes Emergency Landing After Part Of Landing Gear Falls Off; Stock Slides*

----------


## Swordsmyth

Air Force colonel slated to command base that hosts Air Force One is sentenced in child porn case
https://news.yahoo.com/air-force-col...214606665.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

A California flight to London was temporarily placed on lockdown after landing in the UK after passengers aboard the flight said they were experiencing symptoms of coronavirus, according to the Daily Mail.
United Airlines  Flight 1901 departed from San Francisco International Airport and  arrived at London’s Heathrow Airport Friday morning – at which point  passengers were ordered to stay seated, according to the report.


The travelers were allowed to depart from the plane roughly one-half  hour later. A United Airlines spokesperson told FOX Business the airline  is "working closely with Public Health England regarding this  individual case."
"Our crews are trained and ready to respond to  anyone on board the aircraft who may become ill in flight and we  continue to follow additional precautions recommended by the Public  Health England," the spokesperson said in a statement. "The aircraft has  undergone a deep clean, which includes cleaning all surface areas and  overhead bins."

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/coronavirus-p...184837144.html

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Blackout Bug: Boeing 737 cockpit screens go blank if pilots land on specific runways*

----------


## Danke

> *Blackout Bug: Boeing 737 cockpit screens go blank if pilots land on specific runways*


Fixed.  you are welcome.

----------


## Danke



----------


## Swordsmyth

United Airlines on Friday increased its checked-baggage fees by $5, following a similar move in January by JetBlue Airways.
The  first checked bag is now $35 each way, the second, $45. Travelers can  avoid the increase by prepaying for bags in advance. The checked-bag  prices remain $30 and $40 if the fee is paid at any time before online  check-in.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/united-airlin...184129523.html

----------


## Swordsmyth



----------


## AngryCanadian

>

----------


## Danke

Dana Ghazi Mustafa is the North Carolina woman who threatened to stab everyone during a flight from Germany to Virginia on February 22, 2020. According to a criminal affidavit, Mustafa also said she would kill herself, adding, Im Palestinian! Thats how we get down.

Prosecutors with the Eastern District of Virginia say Mustafa kicked a Federal Air Marshal and resisted being handcuffed after a flight attendant told her she was not allowed to smoke on the plane. The arresting officer said Mustafa smelled strongly of alcohol at the time.
If convicted of assaulting a federal agent, Mustafa faces a maximum sentence of eight years behind bars. A judge decided she could be released from custody, but Mustafas travel was limited and she was ordered to undergo mental health testing.

Heavy reached out to Mustafas defense attorney via email, who responded: We will not be commenting at this time.
Heres what you need to know.

https://heavy.com/news/2020/02/dana-mustafa/

----------


## Swordsmyth

Vice President Pence is bringing the CEOs of major airlines to the  White House on Wednesday to press for what he described as "greater  cooperation" on data that public health officials use to track down  passengers when someone on a flight is later found to have coronavirus.
   "We'll  be meeting with the CEOs of all the major airline carriers here," Pence  told reporters. "The topic will be contact tracing data and how we can  have a stronger relationship in the 11 airports that have been assisting  us with screening personnel coming back into the country."


More at: https://www.npr.org/2020/03/04/81184...onavirus-fight

----------


## Swordsmyth

United Airlines CEO Oscar Munoz said on Wednesday that the airline  would make significant cuts to its flight network and implement a series  of cost reductions, as the coronavirus outbreak continues to wreak  havoc on the airline industry in the US and worldwide.
In a memo  to employees sent by Munoz and United president Scott Kirby — who is set  to take over from Munoz later this year — said that the airline would  cut 20% of its international schedule and 10% of its domestic flights in  April, with similar cuts in May.
The international network downsizing includes already-announced schedule reductions to several regions in Asia, including South Korea and Japan, as well as suspended routes to China and Hong Kong.
The  domestic service reductions also include several changes to Canada  routes. Munoz and Kirby said that the changes would be announced on  March 7.
In addition to the flight reductions, Munoz and Kirby  said that employees would be offered the option to apply for a  voluntary, unpaid leave of absence, or a voluntary reduced schedule.   The airline will also suspend all new hiring through at least June 30,  and postponing new-hire training classes.
Finally, the airline  will postpone salary raises for management and administrative employees.  That excludes employees covered by collective bargaining agreements.

More at: https://news.yahoo.com/united-drasti...235846749.html

----------


## Danke

Things are getting ugly.  I hope this passes soon, or I may have to find work at one of Oyarde's casinos.

----------


## TheTexan

It occurs to me that Danke's frequent visits to China, and the outbreak of coronavirus, could be related.

Did Danke do something?

----------


## euphemia

> Things are getting ugly.  I hope this passes soon, or I may have to find work at one of Oyarde's casinos.


Well hurry up.  I want a pony.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Things are getting ugly.  I hope this passes soon, or I may have to find work at one of Oyarde's casinos.


You could always get a job on AF's ship.

----------


## Danke

https://www.flightsafetydetectives.c...port-analysis/

----------


## Danke

> You could always get a job on AF's ship.



No sane person would want to work on his poop deck.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Dana Ghazi Mustafa is the *North Carolina woman* who threatened to “stab everyone” during a flight from Germany to Virginia on February 22, 2020. According to a criminal affidavit, Mustafa also said she would kill herself, adding, *“I’m Palestinian!* That’s how we get down.”


Get the $#@! out of my country.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> No sane person would want to work on his poop deck.


You'd never have it so good.

But $#@!, I was going to ask you for a job...with the market for Chinesium $#@! dried up, that's killing the oil markets.

Then I flew yesterday.

MSY to EWR had 15 people on an A320. Literally.

There were three in First...me, another traveler and the left seater's cousin.

----------


## Danke

> You'd never have it so good.
> 
> But $#@!, I was going to ask you for a job...with the market for Chinesium $#@! dried up, that's killing the oil markets.
> 
> Then I flew yesterday.
> 
> MSY to EWR had 15 people on an A320. Literally.
> 
> There were three in First...me, another traveler and the left seater's cousin.


It is getting bad, I hope my company doesn't declare bankruptcy again.  they recently did big stock buy backs instead of saving the cash for a raining day like this.

----------


## Swordsmyth

*Flight To New Jersey Diverted After Person Coughing Causes Passengers To Panic*

----------


## oyarde

> I'm guessing @oyarde has something to do with this as there is the Red Lake Injun Reservation there.


No this is intended for religious practice . Asians like Viets , some Chinese etc  burn fake money as an offering to the deceased for holidays . This is called various things like Joss paper ,  dark money , ghost money etc . This is an offering to the god of death they observe and  is a legitimate religious practice dating at least to 1000 BC . It is believed by them that these offerings allow them to leave the neutral underworld and enter heaven .Govt interference in this is a violation of these peoples religious belief . If the govt is opposed they should not accept immigrants from these countries . Your govt is run by uneducated and  poorly performing sub chiefs . Here the Great Oyarde rules wisely

----------


## oyarde

> Things are getting ugly.  I hope this passes soon, or I may have to find work at one of Oyarde's casinos.


I have a load of logs that need unloaded off a trailer . I have 91 FRN's in my wallet left from a 624.00 coin sale yesterday ( I deposited 500.00 in muh checking and bought a partial box of .38 S & W and got 6 1/2 gallons of gas) , I'll give you 5.00 and a shot of bourbon .

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> You'd never have it so good.
> 
> But $#@!, I was going to ask you for a job...with the market for Chinesium $#@! dried up, that's killing the oil markets.
> 
> Then I flew yesterday.
> 
> MSY to EWR had 15 people on an A320. Literally.
> 
> There were three in First...me, another traveler and the left seater's cousin.


Like the good old days. I remember when flights regularly were half empty.

----------


## Danke

> I have a load of logs that need unloaded off a trailer . I have 91 FRN's in my wallet left from a 624.00 coin sale yesterday ( I deposited 500.00 in muh checking and bought a partial box of .38 S & W and got 6 1/2 gallons of gas) , I'll give you 5.00 and a shot of bourbon .


I'll just take a loan, I'll pay you back when things turn around.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I'll just take a loan, I'll pay you back when things turn around.


All flights to the EU canceled.

----------


## oyarde

> I'll just take a loan, I'll pay you back when things turn around.


maybe I coud loan you four or five gold pesos but I need to borrow all of your ammo first .

----------


## oyarde

> All flights to the EU canceled.


Pretty soon the airlines will all be out of business .

----------


## Swordsmyth

An American Airlines flight from Dallas to Nashville took over eight  hours to take off and was delayed three times after a man reportedly  joked about having coronavirus. Flight #1076 to Nashville was supposed to arrive at 8:40 p.m.  Saturday but did not finally arrive at BNA until 4:40 a.m. Sunday. The  man, who has not been identified, reportedly wouldn’t lift his tray  table up before the plane took off at which point he claimed he had  coronavirus. 
“People were freaked out because nobody knew what was going on,”  said passenger Brandon Kenney, “People didn’t know if he was actually  sick or if he really didn’t have coronavirus or not.” 
The situation understandably was taken very seriously. HAZMAT  crews and police officers boarded the plane and had the man removed.
 Passengers were reportedly panicked after seeing HAZMAT on the plane.  Police told a passenger we spoke with that the man ‘wasn’t all there.’ 
“Right after he was escorted off the plane, one of the cops came  back and kind of explained the situation to the people that were sitting  near him and kind of spelled it out for us and told us not to worry  about it and really was just talking about how he was joking about  having the coronavirus,” said Kenney. 
Panic soon turned to frustration for passengers of the plane as  part of the flight crew did not want to fly after the incident. Crew  issues and maintenance issues led to further delays, all totaling about  eight hours. The man who created the initial havoc was arrested.

More at: https://clarksvillenow.com/local/guy...-8-hour-delay/

----------


## sparebulb

> Pretty soon the airlines will all be out of business .


Don't worry, if bailouts don't work, we can just have a single state airline like many other countries have.

We can call it American Airlines.

It will be operated with all of the same efficiency and precision as Amtrak.

----------


## oyarde

> Don't worry, if bailouts don't work, we can just have a single state airline like many other countries have.
> 
> We can call it American Airlines.
> 
> It will be operated with all of the same efficiency and precision as Amtrak.


Danke will finally get a respectable job at the new TSA .

----------


## Swordsmyth

*United: Passengers who refuse to wear masks won't be allowed to fly*https://thehill.com/policy/transport...allowed-to-fly

----------


## oyarde

Ya $#@! united

----------


## oyarde

Once the airlines fail maybe a real business will get its foot in the door

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://twitter.com/FOX9/status/1330035741259407360

----------


## oyarde

Man dead after medical emergency on United flight

----------


## oyarde

i try not to use taxis in india and just walk with the lower castes like Danke

----------


## Anti Federalist

> i try not to use taxis in india and just walk with the lower castes like Danke


Last I heard, he landed a job test driving tuk tuks in Singapore.

----------


## oyarde

Excellent , Danke needs a little sun anyway

----------


## Swordsmyth

The CEO United Airlines said companies should require employees to get vaccinated for COVID-19, according to a transcript of a Thursday townhall with company employees provided to the Daily Caller News Foundation.

The airline is considering a vaccine mandate for employees, but there are “logistical challenges that we need to work through” before that happens, a company spokesman told the DCNF.

“I think the right thing to do is for United Airlines, and for other companies, to require the vaccines and to make them mandatory,” United Airlines CEO Scott Kirby said in the townhall, according to the transcript.

Kirby said the company has to overcome “logistical challenges” for the endeavor, according to the transcript. The company also noted that Kirby disclosed the information to the company’s workers “in the interest of transparency.”

The CEO said he doesn’t think the company will be alone in mandating employee vaccinations.

“We need some others. We need some others to show leadership. Particularly in the healthcare industry,” Kirby said, according to the transcript.

“And in this case, I know the vaccines are safe. I know that it’s the way to ensure the safety of our employees, ensure the safety of our customers, as we fly around the world,” Kirby said, according to the transcript.

“So, if others go along and are willing to start to mandate vaccines, you should probably expect United to be amongst the first wave of companies that do it,” Kirby said, according to the transcript.

More at: https://truepundit.com/ceo-of-united...covid-vaccine/

----------


## oyarde

i let scott kirby know today i wont fly unless they have all the shots.

----------


## Danke

_ I_ _already got mine._

----------


## Brian4Liberty

This is a sensitive diplomatic situation. Biden and his neocon cronies want war in the Ukraine, while the jihadists have captured these innocent Ukrainian girls. It would be tragic to send them to the Ukraine when they get out on parole. We should work to bring them to America for asylum. These girls are not the usual type that find themselves in Danke’s wayward home, but perhaps Danke could fly them to California where they belong.
 @Danke, do something...





> Eleven Ukrainian women and a Russian male photographer have reportedly been arrested over the naked photoshoot on a Dubai balcony — as raunchy photos emerged of some of the participants.
> 
> Among the charges the group faces is public debauchery for allegedly violating the country’s uber-strict decency laws, the BBC said.
> 
> The penalty for the rap is up to six months behind bars and a fine of nearly $1,500.
> ...
> https://nypost.com/2021/04/05/nude-d...aunchy-photos/

----------


## Anti Federalist

@Danke


*Southwest Pilot Michael Haak Accused Of Exposing Genitals In Flight*

https://dfw.cbslocal.com/2021/04/05/...als-in-flight/

April 5, 2021 at 1:37 pm

DALLAS (CBSDFW/AP) – Federal authorities have charged a former Southwest Airlines pilot with indecent exposure for an incident they say occurred during a flight last August.

Michael Haak was the pilot in command of the plane during a flight from Philadelphia to Orlando, Florida, according to a one-page filing in federal district court in Maryland.

According to the document, which was dated Friday, Haak exposed his genitals in acts that began, continued and ended while flight 6607 on Aug. 10 was in the air. The document did not indicate the circumstances and who might have witnessed the incident.

It could not be determined if Haak has a lawyer.

A Southwest spokeswoman said Haak left the airline before the company was aware of the incident. Since learning of it, she said, Southwest cooperated with investigators.

Southwest is headquartered in Dallas.

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## Danke

I knew someone was going to post this.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I knew someone was going to post this.


Just _someone_?

----------


## Anti Federalist

LOL - They can barely manage being good passengers...
 @Danke


*United Plans for Half of Pilots in Training Program to Be Women and Minorities*

https://www.breitbart.com/education/...nd-minorities/

Amy Furr 7 Apr 2021

United Airlines announced Tuesday it is accepting applications as it plans to train 5,000 pilots by 2030, “at least half of them women and people of color.”

“Backed by scholarship commitments from United Airlines and JPMorgan Chase, United Aviate Academy will create opportunities for thousands of students, including women and people of color to pursue a career as a commercial airline pilot, one of the most lucrative careers in the industry,” the company’s press release read.

The airline’s flight deck “should reflect the diverse group of people on board our planes every day,” United said in a tweet along with a video advertising the academy:

    Our flight deck should reflect the diverse group of people on board our planes every day. That’s why we plan for 50% of the 5,000 pilots we train in the next decade to be women or people of color. Learn more and apply now: https://t.co/VbOFvFOksB pic.twitter.com/r0ScH6MQAJ

    — United Airlines (@united) April 6, 2021

United said it will fund $1.2 million in scholarships, and its credit card partner, JPMorgan Chase, committed the same amount to those accepted into the program.

“We are proud to partner with United to support the Aviate Academy’s mission to enable thousands to pursue their dream as a commercial airline pilot,” Ed Olebe, president of Chase Co-Brand Cards, stated.

“Investing in this program directly aligns with our efforts to advance racial equity by expanding career development opportunities and making tangible progress in a field where women and people of color are underrepresented,” Olebe continued.

Meanwhile, United was among 200 corporations that issued a joint statement opposing election integrity legislation similar to Georgia’s recent voter ID law, even though many of them require people to show identification before using their services, Breitbart News reported Monday.

“The signed letter includes PayPal, Major League Baseball (MLB), United Airlines, Microsoft, Uber, and Cisco, who called on ‘elected leaders in every state capitol and in Congress to work across the aisle and ensure that every eligible American has the freedom to easily cast their ballot and participate fully in our democracy,'” the article read.

United addressed the issue in a tweet on Monday:

    pic.twitter.com/7VHIRzpU9N

    — United Airlines (@united) April 5, 2021

“We believe that leaders in both parties should work to protect the rights of eligible voters by making it easier and more convenient for them to cast a ballot and have it counted,” the airline concluded.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> LOL - They can barely manage being good passengers...
>  @Danke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *United Plans for Half of Pilots in Training Program to Be Women and Minorities*
> 
> https://www.breitbart.com/education/...nd-minorities/


https://twitter.com/Crapplefratz/sta...62764609155073

----------


## Danke



----------


## PAF

> Delta to add 200 per month insurance charge to unvaxed . As everyone knows there are no more UnAmerican companies than airlines.


Even though they stated they aren't mandating the "vax"... I knew this was coming.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> *Double face diapering on the way!*
> 
> 
> Plane-turning-around-ing on the way here now:
> 
> https://twitter.com/yogarespecter/st...82567882493953

----------


## oyarde

Customs officers seize 9 million captagon tablets inside fake oranges at Beruit airport. It was to be en route to Kuwait.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Bloodthirsty, Psycho squirrel attacks 18 in Christmas rampage. Danke and his pet could be hiding in the small Welsh town of Buckley .


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K16fG1sDagU

----------


## oyarde

US Navy seizes  4 million in heroin in Arabian sea from 9 iranians on fishing boat. Danke was not found . Two weeks earlier Navy rescued 5 Iranians from an exploded ship and seized a cargp of meth , heroin and two tons of hash in the Gulf of Oman . Danke was not found .

----------


## oyarde

Tomorrow night I hope you will join me in a glass of 100 proof bourbon and a New Years Resolution for Danke to Do Something .

----------


## oyarde

Five Minnesotans  charged with voter fraud . Some are Hassan Abdilkadir  ( still on probation for terrorism I'll assume not GOP). Calia Z. Bynum  still on probation for financial card fraud transactions , Bradley Haugen , false statements on adsentee ballot applications  while on probation for passing hundreds of dollars in fake checks at the gas station where he worked,  Jill Kelley , voting multiple times , Sarah Nesenson , still on probation . Evidently in Minnesota you are not allowed to vote while on probation. That probably makes for a lot of illegal votes . No word yet if Danke will be charged for crimes against humanity.

----------


## oyarde

A drake Mandarin duck has been spooted in a Kansas Creek. Has been named Danke .

----------


## oyarde

Super Yacht rear ends  tanker in Bahamian waters piercing the stern and sinking the tanker into 2K feet of water . Danke was not found .

----------


## oyarde

A driver of a VW Passat  in Worcestershire with 174 bottles of liquor in the vehicle has been arrested on suspected theft charges . In Sept 384K of vodka stolen in Scotland and  406K in wine from a celler. These have not yet been linked to Danke but it is just a matter of time .

----------


## oyarde

On Dec 29 in Texarkana it rained four and five inch small white bass. Danke suspected.

----------


## oyarde

Cancelled flights top 2200 this morning.

----------


## TheTexan

Danke may have done something.

----------


## oyarde

Long Beach beaches closed  due to 8 million gallons of sewage on them .

----------


## oyarde

In Kabul  the General Directorate of Intl ( taliban stasi ) arrested liquor sellers to be turned over to judiciary and dumped 3K liters of liquor into a canal. No word yet if Danke escaped.

----------


## oyarde

Mayor in Northern Niger and his driver ( Jules) epprehended with 440 lbs of Cocaine on a desert highway leaving out of  Agedez . Danke was not taken.

----------


## oyarde

Second man arrested in Mall of America shooting in Minnesota .

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## cjm

> 


Wouldn't it be cowardly to not display it?  Regardless, I'm guessing the pilot is unjabbed and less likely to die or have a seizure mid-flight.  I'd love to see a tag like that if I ever get on a plane again.

----------


## devil21

Has there been any update on the missing Danke?

----------


## oyarde

Christmas tree lit with lighter likely cause of fire that killed 12 . United Airlines cutting more flights.

----------


## TheTexan

> Has there been any update on the missing Danke?


There have been reports of missing prostitutes along the east coast.

----------


## oyarde

Ohio fish declared extinct found alive in the Ohio River .  These two were the first captured since 1939 when 7 were captured in the Walhonding River. Longhead darter. Danke has been found responsible for the decline of the longhead in his abscence  and as tribal leader  I have been awarded a sum to be pd by Danke.

----------


## sparebulb

Has anybody checked the morgues in Phuket?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Tomorrow night I hope you will join me in a glass of 100 proof bourbon and a New Years Resolution for Danke to Do Something .


I'll drink to that

----------


## oyarde

Artist formerly known as Kanye West under investigation for criminal battery, Danke not picked up in the sweep at Soho . Montenegrin police seize 23 million in cocaine in banana shipment from Ecudor . Police believe a syndicate with elements from Montenegro , Ecudor and Slovenia are behind the shipment. The Banana has not been questioned , Danke is wanted .

----------


## oyarde

Colleyville Synagauge taken hostage. No word yet on Dankes safety.

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## oyarde

I do not accept and hope united is out of business no later than monday.

----------


## oyarde

Four people including an infant freeze to death being smuggled into US over Canadin border. Meatloaf passes away at age 74 .

----------


## devil21

> Four people including an infant freeze to death being smuggled into US over Canadin border. Meatloaf passes away at age 74 .


Louis Anderson at 68, also.  Bet they both took shots in order to continue performing....

eta:  Meat loaf is being reported as "anti-vax" but whether he still took them for venue requirements hasn't been revealed.

----------


## Occam's Banana

For  @Danke on behalf of  @Anti Federalist:

----------


## Anti Federalist

> For  @Danke on behalf of  @Anti Federalist:


I'd hit that.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I'd hit that.


Better watch out for the sharp edges or points on any of that body jewelry ...

----------


## oyarde

Govt officials in  Bolivar Columbia have seized 20k coconuts filled with liquified cocaine bound for Genoa Italy. Danke was not apprehended .

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Better watch out for the sharp edges or points on any of that body jewelry ...


Just adds to the excitement, once you get it all to jiggling and wiggling.

----------


## phill4paul

> I'd hit that.


  With a 2 x 4?

----------


## TheTexan

> Better watch out for the sharp edges or points on any of that body jewelry ...





> Just adds to the excitement, once you get it all to jiggling and wiggling.


The fun ones are the secret treasures.  The piercings/jewelry that you can't see at first, but only find after doing some digging

----------


## TheTexan

Pre-fat tattoos are also fun to decipher.  Its like unfolding a map

----------


## oyarde

27 yr old  North Carolina Amazon manager facing 20 yrs in prison for stealing 273K in computer parts and selling them to california. Danke appears  to have gotten out clean .

----------


## oyarde

Most recent Danke citing reported in North Korea at missile launch .

----------


## oyarde

Contacts at spotify have divulged Danke is trying to get a contract with them to post content .

----------


## Occam's Banana



----------


## oyarde

Looks like Dankes new ride has been spotted.

----------


## oyarde

Frontier and Spirit airlines will merge.

----------


## oyarde

Kodak black rumored to be among four shot at Justin Beiber after party. Danke not expected to turn up with the wounded.

----------


## oyarde

Flocks of birds drop dead in Northern Mexico , 11 stabbed by a bicyclist in New Mexico. Gold breaks through 1870 on rumors russia to invade Ukraine .Danke probably behind two of these events and wanted for questioning by the Audobon people. One deceased and 7 hositalized after drinking a tampered and poisoned unopened bottle of champagne at an italian eatery in Germany. Never eat italian in Germany.

----------


## oyarde

Delta cutting flights from 7 more cities March 31

----------


## oyarde

Unconfirmed reports that Danke is in a Babushka battalion in Ukraine.

----------


## oyarde

2000 yr old Roman cemetery found near the Gaza shore. Danke not spotted.

----------


## sparebulb

Johnny Kweir once again covering the Olympic figure skating on the teevee.

Surely, Danke is behind that.

----------


## oyarde

> Johnny Kweir once again covering the Olympic figure skating on the teevee.
> 
> Surely, Danke is behind that.


Yes

----------


## Anti Federalist

Tried giving him a call today.

Went straight to V/M.

----------


## TheTexan

> Tried giving him a call today.
> 
> Went straight to V/M.


RIP

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Why not, every other $#@! on the planet can waltz in whenever they feel like it.


If we must take in refugees...




> This is a sensitive diplomatic situation. Biden and his neocon cronies want war in the Ukraine, while the jihadists have captured these innocent Ukrainian girls. It would be tragic to send them to the Ukraine when they get out on parole. We should work to bring them to America for asylum. These girls are not the usual type that find themselves in Danke’s wayward home, but perhaps Danke could fly them to California where they belong.
>  @Danke, do something...

----------


## devil21

> If we must take in refugees...





I remember posting on border immigration threads that if the immigrants were all gorgeous blonds from wartorn European countries no one would be complaining....

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> I remember posting on border immigration threads that if the immigrants were all gorgeous blonds from wartorn European countries no one would be complaining....


And the race baiters always say "if they were white, you would want them!"

I don't care where immigration comes from. It's the numbers that are an issue. And when limiting numbers there should be priorities, as there has always been in the past. Ability to support themselves should be the number one priority. No more importing welfare cases. Second priority would be a marketable trade, occupation or skill. Very immediate family should be third, i.e. spouse or children. No parents, no grandparents who would immediately qualify for a plethora of government benefits, and violate the number one priority).

Finally, I can imagine every female in the US would be opposing those young ladies immigrating here.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I remember posting on border immigration threads that if the immigrants were all gorgeous blonds from wartorn European countries no one would be complaining....


Yes we would.

----------


## devil21

> Finally, I can imagine every female in the US would be opposing those young ladies immigrating here.


Touche'

----------


## Voluntarist

> Unconfirmed reports that Danke is in a Babushka battalion in Ukraine.


Who is the ‘Ghost of Kyiv’? Six kills. World War III Flying Ace.

----------


## oyarde

United cutting 11 more routes and another US city.

----------


## tod evans



----------


## Voluntarist

> United cutting 11 more routes and another US city.


United Airlines will let unvaccinated employees return to their jobs this month



> United Airlines, citing a steep decline in Covid-19 cases, told staff Thursday that it will allow unvaccinated workers to return to their jobs starting March 28, a shift from a company that had one of the countrys strictest inoculation mandates.

----------


## oyarde

Three russian warehouse employees arrested after stealing 38K worth of nividia video cards and attempting sale to a pawn shop after the theft . Danke was not apprehended.

----------


## tommyrp12



----------

